# I Do Not Believe in Black Racism



## LOIE

I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”

I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.

While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.

I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.

And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.

I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> ...
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.....




If someone declares their hatred or disdain for you based on your so-called 'race,' you don't consider that racism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

My Italian American co worker was walking towards home from the Walmart plaza through Mohegan Lake, New York..... When a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy what cha doing here"
when they chased him down.

If that's not racism, what is it?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


 /---- Even in the South, more than 80% of the white population never owned slaves. Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.  Michael Medved - Six inconvenient truths about the U.S. and slavery


----------



## toobfreak

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.



The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.


----------



## Moonglow

If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....


----------



## saveliberty

Your belief does not remove its existence.


----------



## deannalw

Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.


----------



## Moonglow

Any race can be racist.It's not a problem with all races. Which means, blacks can be racist also. I've met a few, but like I do any racist, I don't listen to the garbage they are carrying.


----------



## toobfreak

People who see racism as being at the heart of every matter are themselves the biggest racists because it so consumes their everything thought they see it everywhere they look even when it isn't there!------  look to the person who claimed anyone not liking or disagreeing with Obama was doing it out of racism, etc., just as those who claimed anyone opposing Hillary was doing it out of sexism, THOSE PEOPLE are the biggest, truest racists ans sexists you will ever find.


----------



## Sunni Man

Black people just need to get off the, "my ancestors were slaves" band wagon.

Slavery was outlawed almost 150 years ago, and not even their grandparents were slaves. 

Time for blacks to step up and ditch the perpetual victim mentality, and get with the program.   .....


----------



## Mortimer

I learned some similar bs in school and actually believed it. I was taught that by austrian teachers, who actually probably never had a black friend or associates, back in 1990s there were very few non-whites in austria. I consider that complete bs. If you want to call it racism or not if they are hostile they need to be dealt with, worst thing is you think they can get away with it.


----------



## MarathonMike

Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?


----------



## Mortimer

What about racism directed at other POC? For example a black person hating chinese, or mexicans. Or a mexican hating blacks etc. Is that racism or not? If it is not anti-white but directed towards someone else. I know many non-whites who were racist towards me for being a romani (a non-white ethnic myself). Also if they rape you in the ass you will see. Like this guy

Norwegian man was raped by Somalian asylum seeker says he feels GUILTY | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sunni Man

I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.

My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.

In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.

American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...


----------



## ProudVeteran76

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.



What a stupid post. A black who wants to kill or hurt " white boy" or  'whitey "isn't racist? You're the Racist.


----------



## IM2

As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.



You need to take you a stroll through the PJs @ 2am on a Saturday morning.


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...



The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. American blacks would be welcomed with open arms in Africa.  know, because I've been there. Whites get section 8 and EBT cards too dumb ass.

You don't have to have guilt, but you do have t o recognize that you are an example of how racism by whites has not ended in America. So then understand this, your grandparents ran away from the country they lived in, maybe you go back here ad see how YOU would fare instead of talking about blacks and Africa.

Idiot.


----------



## Marion Morrison

When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?

Oh, Never?

Yeah well, I have. I don't hold

it against all black people, but there are racist *{XXXX -- Mod Edit prohibited word}* for sure.

Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.

Not coming up with it so far, but I did find this:


----------



## IM2

MarathonMike said:


> Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?



There is no statute of limitations on this international crime nor are there any statute of limitations on human right violations. And since the issue is not just slavery, maybe read up on how things were for the 100 years AFTER slavery then come back and make remarks.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?
> 
> Oh, Never?
> 
> Yeah well, I have. I don't hold
> 
> it against all black people, but there are racist niggas for sure.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.



I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states hat work to deny backs the right to vote.

And why is it that whites just need to use the n word?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?
> 
> Oh, Never?
> 
> Yeah well, I have. I don't hold
> 
> it against all black people, but there are racist *XXXX* for sure.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states hat work to deny backs the right to vote.
> 
> And why is it that whites just need to use the n word?
Click to expand...


Why did *{XXXX -- Mod Edit prohibited word}* spray paint "FUCK THE WHITES" on the Norton Tire company wall?

Who knows?

Why did they burn it? Because derp!

That, and unemployment was real bad then.

Let's see if you can figure out what it is I'm speaking of.

I'm thinking you can't.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?
> 
> Oh, Never?
> 
> Yeah well, I have. I don't hold
> 
> it against all black people, but there are racist niggas for sure.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states hat work to deny backs the right to vote.
> 
> And why is it that whites just need to use the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did niggas spray paint "FUCK THE WHITES" on the Norton Tire company wall?
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> Why did they burn it? Because derp!
> 
> That, and unemployment was real bad then.
> 
> Let's see if you can figure out what it is I'm speaking of.
Click to expand...


Why do whites like you still exist to make blacks angry enough to spray paint such words?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?
> 
> Oh, Never?
> 
> Yeah well, I have. I don't hold
> 
> it against all black people, but there are racist niggas for sure.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states hat work to deny backs the right to vote.
> 
> And why is it that whites just need to use the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did niggas spray paint "FUCK THE WHITES" on the Norton Tire company wall?
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> Why did they burn it? Because derp!
> 
> That, and unemployment was real bad then.
> 
> Let's see if you can figure out what it is I'm speaking of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do whites like you still exist to make blacks angry enough to spray paint such words?
Click to expand...


Cuz when they say "cracker" It's me they're talking about.

Yeah you have no clue.

Your lily-white ass couldn't walk where I can without fear.

Some people don't know there was black crackers too, but I do. ;o


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?
> 
> Oh, Never?
> 
> Yeah well, I have. I don't hold
> 
> it against all black people, but there are racist niggas for sure.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states hat work to deny backs the right to vote.
> 
> And why is it that whites just need to use the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did niggas spray paint "FUCK THE WHITES" on the Norton Tire company wall?
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> Why did they burn it? Because derp!
> 
> That, and unemployment was real bad then.
> 
> Let's see if you can figure out what it is I'm speaking of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do whites like you still exist to make blacks angry enough to spray paint such words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz when they say "cracker" It's me they're talking about.
> 
> Yeah you have no clue.
> 
> Your lily-white ass couldn't walk where I can without fear.
> 
> Some people don't know there was black crackers too, but I do. ;o
Click to expand...


Too bad I'm not white and it's equally as bad for you that I don't fall for strawmen and false equivalences.

You white folks stop doing what you do and maybe you won't see such things painted.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states that work to deny backs the right to vote.


Exactly where and how are black people denied the right to vote?   ....   

I see plenty of negro's voting right next to me on election day. None of them seem to have any problem casting their ballot for the candidate of their choice.  

Just more "blame whitey" for all my problems nonsense........


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states that work to deny backs the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly where and how are black people denied the right to vote?   ....
> 
> I see plenty of negro's voting right next to me on election day. None of them seem to have any problem casting their ballot for the candidate of their choice.
> 
> Just more "blame whitey" for all my problems nonsense........
Click to expand...


Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.

We blame whitey because it s whiteys fault. Shouldn't have done what was done.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.


There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
Click to expand...


Really?

*Federal Judge Says Texas Voter ID Law Intentionally Discriminates*
By MANNY FERNANDEZAPRIL 10, 2017



> A federal judge ruled on Monday that the voter identification law the Texas Legislature passed in 2011 was enacted with the intent to discriminate against black and Hispanic voters, raising the possibility that the state’s election procedures could be put back under federal oversight.
> 
> In a long-running case over the legality of one of the toughest voter ID laws in the country, the judge found that the law violated the federal Voting Rights Act.



https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/us/federal-judge-strikes-down-texas-voter-id-law.html?_r=0

*Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina Voter ID Requirement*



> A federal appeals court decisively struck down North Carolina’s voter identification law on Friday, saying its provisions deliberately “target African-Americans with almost surgical precision” in an effort to depress black turnout at the polls.



https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/30/...s-down-north-carolina-voter-id-provision.html

Whitey gets blamed for what whitey does. Learn that.


----------



## Sunni Man

Again, exactly how do voter laws stop colored people from voting?? ....


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on this international crime nor are there any statute of limitations on human right violations. And since the issue is not just slavery, maybe read up on how things were for the 100 years AFTER slavery then come back and make remarks.
Click to expand...



Good point. This book has flown under the radar since being published. But clearly describes post slavery conditions that so called "freed slaves" experienced. My last living aunt on my Mothers side gave me a copy 2 years ago before she passed away at close to 100 years of age.

Some misinformed individuals actually believe that when slavery was abolished that former slaves just walked off of plantations into the sunset and immediately began living lives with all of the 
rights of any other free citizen.

sick from freedom - Google Search


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.




You are mixing political partisanship with racism - exactly as they want you to.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing political partisanship with racism - exactly as they want you to.
Click to expand...


These things are not separate and I don't fear taking them on  in this manner.


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> Again, exactly how do voter laws stop colored people from voting?? ....



You have been shown what the courts said.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. .....
Click to expand...


You might want to take your own advice.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take your own advice.
Click to expand...


I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mixing political partisanship with racism - exactly as they want you to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These things are not separate and I don't fear taking them on  in this manner.
Click to expand...



That makes you a political pawn and, if anything, part of the problem of racism. Congratulations. Those interested in political power (and nothing else) have always relied on useful fools. 


It's too bad more people don't really care about equality and opportunity.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> You have been shown what the courts said.


All your article said, there was voter discrimination and the courts struck it down. 

It doesn't answer my question as to how this alleged voter discrimination was stopping blacks from voting?   .....


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take your own advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do know what I am talking about.
Click to expand...



Several aspects of your post suggest otherwise. This is a good example of why almost all attempts at discussions of race here end up nothing more than competing fears, ignorance, and hate from all sides. It's futile and disappointing.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take your own advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do know what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several aspects of your post suggest otherwise. This is a good example of why almost all attempts at discussions of race here end up nothing more than competing fears, ignorance, and hate from all sides. It's futile and disappointing.
Click to expand...


Really? Then point them out..


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown what the courts said.
> 
> 
> 
> All your article said, there was voter discrimination and the courts struck it down.
> 
> It doesn't answer my question as to how this alleged voter discrimination was stopping blacks from voting?   .....
Click to expand...


Yrs it  dies answer your question.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> Yrs it  dies answer your question.


No it doesn't.

Obviously, you don't know the answer.

I'm not surprised.......


----------



## blastoff

Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.


----------



## IM2

blastoff said:


> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.



No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yrs it  dies answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> Obviously, you don't know the answer.
> 
> I'm not surprised.......
Click to expand...


The courts explained things to you idiot.

This game you are trying to play is old and dead.

You were shown.  If you can't figure it out he links are here. And if you can't see it then go do a search.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
Click to expand...



Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
Click to expand...


Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.

I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?


----------



## Sunni Man

So what do you expect white people to do for you, just because some of them were mean to your great, great, mammy and pappy?  .....


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mortimer said:


> What about racism directed at other POC? For example a black person hating chinese, or mexicans. Or a mexican hating blacks etc. Is that racism or not? If it is not anti-white but directed towards someone else. I know many non-whites who were racist towards me for being a romani (a non-white ethnic myself). Also if they rape you in the ass you will see. Like this guy
> 
> Norwegian man was raped by Somalian asylum seeker says he feels GUILTY | Daily Mail Online


More proof that liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.


So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
Click to expand...



That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on this international crime nor are there any statute of limitations on human right violations. And since the issue is not just slavery, maybe read up on how things were for the 100 years AFTER slavery then come back and make remarks.
Click to expand...

OK, I get it, you think that black people should be paid by white people for "damages" that occurred when hundreds of years ago other black people had to work for room and board provided by white people.  I believe today's 'tards refer to monetary remuneration of this kind as "reparation".  
Here's my proposal:  Any "white" person, currently living, who "owned" a black person (or people) and made them labor in his/her behalf for only room and board, shall be required to contribute to a fund that will be used to pay reparation to any black person (or people) living now who were forced to work for them for only room and board (owned).  The fund so created will require any of the aforementioned white people to contribute a monetary sum equal to the minimum wage that such "owned" black people would have earned (minus room and board) so that any of the aforementioned black people can divide that fund proportionately among themselves.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
Click to expand...

I think he/she/it has bought into the narrative that blacks (other other POCs) are incapable of acquiring or unwilling to present the same IDs to vote that they present to collect their EBT funds or buy booze and cigarettes.  They throw in the "elderly" as a distraction from their own lack of intelligence or cooperation.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
Click to expand...


No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.


----------



## IM2

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
Click to expand...


What my momma taught me was not to commit the first wrong then judge others when they respond to the wrong I committed. Many whites like you might want to grab that concept. We ain't talking about perceived white racism. Racism by whites has been posted in these threads as well as in the political threads I have entered on this forum. And what exactly is black racism?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
Click to expand...


I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white 


people.

A disturbing lack of empathy.


----------



## IM2

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on this international crime nor are there any statute of limitations on human right violations. And since the issue is not just slavery, maybe read up on how things were for the 100 years AFTER slavery then come back and make remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I get it, you think that black people should be paid by white people for "damages" that occurred when hundreds of years ago other black people had to work for room and board provided by white people.  I believe today's 'tards refer to monetary remuneration of this kind as "reparation".
> Here's my proposal:  Any "white" person, currently living, who "owned" a black person (or people) and made them labor in his/her behalf for only room and board, shall be required to contribute to a fund that will be used to pay reparation to any black person (or people) living now who were forced to work for them for only room and board (owned).  The fund so created will require any of the aforementioned white people to contribute a monetary sum equal to the minimum wage that such "owned" black people would have earned (minus room and board) so that any of the aforementioned black people can divide that fund proportionately among themselves.
Click to expand...


You are a dumb ass. Since the GOVERNMENT of the United States is responsible for the laws made, as well as every state and city, they are the ones responsible for paying reparations. This is not just about whites who owned you idiot. It is about laws that were enacted and policies enforced that created the damages I am talking about that still plague black communities. Now since anyone with a functioning brain knows hat not every white person owned a slave nor did every white person lynch, or deny rights to blacks, then you go to the source that is responsible for this happening. People like you are unable to understand this because your mind us so limited by your racism that you have tried making a macro level claim/argument into a micro level one.

We will not accept your proposal because your proposal misses the entire issue completely. Here is mine, we take this issue to wherever it needs to go in order for  the government of this nation and all 50 states and cities herein to be assed an amount to be paid in reparative damages to a people of African American descent for the now 399 years of slavery, racial segregation and a host of other human rights violations  that were sanctioned by all applicable federal, state, county and local laws and for pain and suffering he continuing abuses still bring to those who are African Americans.

This is not just about slavery.  Assessing reparations t those who owned slaves or made blacks labor for room and board is not it. It is about acontinuing historical pattern of racism by whites against us that continues to this very moment.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
Click to expand...




You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
Click to expand...




You're officially part of the problem.


----------



## Darkwind

IM2 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.
Click to expand...

The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.

Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
Click to expand...


If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, maybe you need to check what you call logic.


----------



## IM2

Darkwind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.
> 
> Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.
Click to expand...


This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
Click to expand...





Who have I mistreated for years?


----------



## Darkwind

IM2 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.
> 
> Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.
Click to expand...

Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.

All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.

The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.

Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.

I really don't have anything more to say to you.


----------



## LOIE

toobfreak said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
Click to expand...

I don't believe that blacks are trying to prove they are superior to other races, just that they are equal. It has historically been the white race that believes they are superior by virtue of their skin color.That's what racism is.


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone declares their hatred or disdain for you based on your so-called 'race,' you don't consider that racism?
Click to expand...

Actually, no I don't. I don't believe it stems from a belief that their race is superior. I believe it stems from a desire to be recognized as equal and not to be dismissed as subhuman.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
Click to expand...


Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone declares their hatred or disdain for you based on your so-called 'race,' you don't consider that racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no I don't. I don't believe it stems from a belief that their race is superior. I believe it stems from a desire to be recognized as equal and not to be dismissed as subhuman.
Click to expand...





Then you are playing semantics and/or being completely irrational for the sake of an agenda.


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
Click to expand...

There may be individuals who have not personally "mistreated" people, but we live in a country of institutional racism. If we do not speak out against and work against it, we are complicit by our silence.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
Click to expand...




Don't answer a question with a question.


----------



## LOIE

deannalw said:


> Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.


I believe Blacks can be prejudiced, but not racist because they are the ones who historically have been deemed inferior by our nation's founders and rulers.


----------



## IM2

Darkwind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.
> 
> Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.
> 
> All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.
> 
> The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.
> 
> Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.
> 
> I really don't have anything more to say to you.
Click to expand...


The use of the term whites like you is not racist.

You don't see through sht.  You're ignorant
.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There may be individuals who have not personally "mistreated" people, ....
Click to expand...




"There may be"? You're not sure?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.
> 
> Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.
> 
> All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.
> 
> The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.
> 
> Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.
> 
> I really don't have anything more to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The use of the term whites like you is not racist.
> 
> ....
> .
Click to expand...



Of course it is. Are you a hypocrite?


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....we live in a country of institutional racism. ....
Click to expand...



How so?


----------



## deannalw

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Blacks can be prejudiced, but not racist because they are the ones who historically have been deemed inferior by our nation's founders and rulers.
Click to expand...


History smistory. Blacks can be every bit as racist as any other color of person on the planet.
They can't be something because it was done to them?
What nonsense


----------



## LOIE

Moonglow said:


> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....


From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.


----------



## Moonglow

Delores Paulk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
Click to expand...

I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?


----------



## LOIE

deannalw said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Blacks can be prejudiced, but not racist because they are the ones who historically have been deemed inferior by our nation's founders and rulers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History smistory. Blacks can be every bit as racist as any other color of person on the planet.
> They can't be something because it was done to them?
> What nonsense
Click to expand...

What has been done to them, to use your words, has not been done to white folks in America. From "Slaves in the Family." - When the English arrived they carried with them a social contract, the Fundamental Constitutions, written by John Locke. It called for the subjugation of Africans, styled "Negroes." For Locke, slavery was not merely a labor system, that is, a way of building a foreign colony. He described it instead as a permanent state of war. Any person who "attempts to get another man in his absolute power," does thereby put himself into a state of war with him. 

I would say that a subjugated people has every right to respond to that permanent state of war.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on this international crime nor are there any statute of limitations on human right violations. And since the issue is not just slavery, maybe read up on how things were for the 100 years AFTER slavery then come back and make remarks.
Click to expand...


That almost made me cry a lil bit.
Well, it could have, but didn't, OK?


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?
> 
> Oh, Never?
> 
> Yeah well, I have. I don't hold
> 
> it against all black people, but there are racist niggas for sure.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states hat work to deny backs the right to vote.
> 
> And why is it that whites just need to use the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did niggas spray paint "FUCK THE WHITES" on the Norton Tire company wall?
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> Why did they burn it? Because derp!
> 
> That, and unemployment was real bad then.
> 
> Let's see if you can figure out what it is I'm speaking of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do whites like you still exist to make blacks angry enough to spray paint such words?
Click to expand...



Always the fault of the whites.
CAN'T be because there's a problem with disrespectful, dishonest, lazy, law breaking blacks that think they're entitled to pull this kind of shit


----------



## LOIE

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My Italian American co worker was walking towards home from the Walmart plaza through Mohegan Lake, New York..... When a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy what cha doing here"
> when they chased him down.
> 
> If that's not racism, what is it?


I call it protecting what they perceive to be their territory and letting it be known that they want some control over what happens to them. Typically, when whites enter, they try to take over and dominate. When I first moved into Philly I heard stories of how white groups came in, promised all kinds of things, raised money for community projects, then left with the money. They were no longer believed or welcomed after that.


----------



## deannalw

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on this international crime nor are there any statute of limitations on human right violations. And since the issue is not just slavery, maybe read up on how things were for the 100 years AFTER slavery then come back and make remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. This book has flown under the radar since being published. But clearly describes post slavery conditions that so called "freed slaves" experienced. My last living aunt on my Mothers side gave me a copy 2 years ago before she passed away at close to 100 years of age.
> 
> Some misinformed individuals actually believe that when slavery was abolished that former slaves just walked off of plantations into the sunset and immediately began living lives with all of the
> rights of any other free citizen.
> 
> sick from freedom - Google Search
Click to expand...



I doubt anyone believes that.
Just more anti-white false narrative


----------



## Moonglow

It is unnecessary baggage to carry from what happen many years ago. Life must go on, wallowing in sorrow will get you nowhere.


----------



## LOIE

Cellblock2429 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Even in the South, more than 80% of the white population never owned slaves. Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.  Michael Medved - Six inconvenient truths about the U.S. and slavery
Click to expand...

Oh, I understand the words all right. Just don't agree with them or trust their source.


----------



## Moonglow

Delores Paulk said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Even in the South, more than 80% of the white population never owned slaves. Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.  Michael Medved - Six inconvenient truths about the U.S. and slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I understand the words all right. Just don't agree with them or trust their source.
Click to expand...

My relatives of Irish decent did not own slaves and they were settled in Hawkins County, Tenn. My German side of the family was in Ohio during the Civil War and refused to take sides, so they were forced out and moved to Texas after it was out of the war. This comes from the family tree book that is published every other generation.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you saw "FUCK THE WHITES" spray-painted in 6 foot letters on a wall?
> 
> Oh, Never?
> 
> Yeah well, I have. I don't hold
> 
> it against all black people, but there are racist niggas for sure.
> 
> Lemme see if I can find a picture of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's supposed to be comparable to voter suppression measures taken by whites in states hat work to deny backs the right to vote.
> 
> And why is it that whites just need to use the n word?
Click to expand...


Blacks use the "n" word.
Whites are now put in the position of using the "n" word instead of the actual word like six year olds do cuss words.
Never has there been another word cause so much strife and anguish amongst a people as the word ni**er.
It's ridiculous


----------



## Manonthestreet

*Paris mayor pans black feminist event over white exclusion Paris mayor says 'solution' found for black feminist event*


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yrs it  dies answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't.
> 
> Obviously, you don't know the answer.
> 
> I'm not surprised.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The courts explained things to you idiot.
> 
> This game you are trying to play is old and dead.
> 
> You were shown.  If you can't figure it out he links are here. And if you can't see it then go do a search.
Click to expand...


Answer his question.
Should be easy, right?
No reason to squirm


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take your own advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do know what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Several aspects of your post suggest otherwise. This is a good example of why almost all attempts at discussions of race here end up nothing more than competing fears, ignorance, and hate from all sides. It's futile and disappointing.
Click to expand...

Charles Caleb Colson said, "We hate some people because we do not know them: and we will not know them because we hate them."  

I believe it can also read, "We fear some people because we do not know them: and we will not know them because we fear them."

Conversation if the beginning of getting to know someone. I have hopes that progress can be made.


----------



## LOIE

blastoff said:


> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.


I believe that since our white founding fathers created the myth of race in order to become the dominate people who alone could own property and land, they alone can be racists. I believe others can be prejudiced, but not racist. (documentary: "Race: The Power of an Illusion.")


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.
> 
> Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.
> 
> All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.
> 
> The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.
> 
> Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.
> 
> I really don't have anything more to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The use of the term whites like you is not racist.
> 
> You don't see through sht.  You're ignorant
> .
Click to expand...


It is racist.


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?
Click to expand...

I am 66 and I did not attend any university.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Blacks can be prejudiced, but not racist because they are the ones who historically have been deemed inferior by our nation's founders and rulers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History smistory. Blacks can be every bit as racist as any other color of person on the planet.
> They can't be something because it was done to them?
> What nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has been done to them, to use your words, has not been done to white folks in America. From "Slaves in the Family." - When the English arrived they carried with them a social contract, the Fundamental Constitutions, written by John Locke. It called for the subjugation of Africans, styled "Negroes." For Locke, slavery was not merely a labor system, that is, a way of building a foreign colony. He described it instead as a permanent state of war. Any person who "attempts to get another man in his absolute power," does thereby put himself into a state of war with him.
> 
> I would say that a subjugated people has every right to respond to that permanent state of war.
Click to expand...




Are you saying we are in a state of war right now?


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that since our white founding fathers created the myth of race .....")
Click to expand...



Who told you that?


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that since our white founding fathers created the myth of race in order to become the dominate people who alone could own property and land, they alone can be racists. I believe others can be prejudiced, but not racist. (documentary: "Race: The Power of an Illusion.")
Click to expand...





Maybe you should go make your own language, because that's not how it works in English.


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
Click to expand...

From the movie, The Great Debaters: James Farmer Jr.: In Texas they lynch Negroes. My teammates and I saw a man strung up by his neck and set on fire. We drove through a lynch mob, pressed our faces against the floorboard. I looked at my teammates. I saw the fear in their eyes and, worse, the shame. What was this Negro's crime that he should be hung without trial in a dark forest filled with fog. Was he a thief? Was he a killer? Or just a Negro? Was he a sharecropper? A preacher? Were his children waiting up for him? And who are we to just lie there and do nothing. No matter what he did, the mob was the criminal. But the law did nothing. Just left us wondering, "Why?" My opponent says nothing that erodes the rule of law can be moral. But there is no rule of law in the Jim Crow south. Not when Negroes are denied housing. Turned away from schools, hospitals. And not when we are lynched. St Augustine said, "An unjust law in no law at all.' Which means I have a right, even a duty to resist. With violence or civil disobedience. You should pray I choose the latter.

Yes, Jesus taught turning the other cheek, but he also threw the money changers out of the temple and always sided with the poor and oppressed while condemning the hypocrisy of the religious elite.


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Blacks can be prejudiced, but not racist because they are the ones who historically have been deemed inferior by our nation's founders and rulers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History smistory. Blacks can be every bit as racist as any other color of person on the planet.
> They can't be something because it was done to them?
> What nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has been done to them, to use your words, has not been done to white folks in America. From "Slaves in the Family." - When the English arrived they carried with them a social contract, the Fundamental Constitutions, written by John Locke. It called for the subjugation of Africans, styled "Negroes." For Locke, slavery was not merely a labor system, that is, a way of building a foreign colony. He described it instead as a permanent state of war. Any person who "attempts to get another man in his absolute power," does thereby put himself into a state of war with him.
> 
> I would say that a subjugated people has every right to respond to that permanent state of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying we are in a state of war right now?
Click to expand...

Not physical war. Psychological war, where some are still trying to maintain absolute control over others.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread keeps bringing to mind the name Dolezal for some reason.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Blacks can be prejudiced, but not racist because they are the ones who historically have been deemed inferior by our nation's founders and rulers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History smistory. Blacks can be every bit as racist as any other color of person on the planet.
> They can't be something because it was done to them?
> What nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has been done to them, to use your words, has not been done to white folks in America. From "Slaves in the Family." - When the English arrived they carried with them a social contract, the Fundamental Constitutions, written by John Locke. It called for the subjugation of Africans, styled "Negroes." For Locke, slavery was not merely a labor system, that is, a way of building a foreign colony. He described it instead as a permanent state of war. Any person who "attempts to get another man in his absolute power," does thereby put himself into a state of war with him.
> 
> I would say that a subjugated people has every right to respond to that permanent state of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying we are in a state of war right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not physical war. Psychological war, where some are still trying to maintain absolute control over others.
Click to expand...




Oh hyperbole, what a surprise. Who is engaged in your imaginary war?


----------



## LOIE

Moonglow said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
Click to expand...

One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.


----------



## toobfreak

Delores Paulk said:


> I believe that since our white founding fathers created the myth of race in order to become the dominate people who alone could own property and land, they alone can be racists. I believe others can be prejudiced, but not racist.



Congratulations!  You have just met the criteria of being a racist!!!  You bleed prejudice.


----------



## Moonglow

Delores Paulk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
Click to expand...

It has been addressed.Black people have the same abilities to function in society and have social mobility. What I see today is subjugation by the individual as an excuse for failure or lack of will to try.


----------



## Moonglow

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own definition is such that blacks can be and sometimes are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Blacks can be prejudiced, but not racist because they are the ones who historically have been deemed inferior by our nation's founders and rulers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History smistory. Blacks can be every bit as racist as any other color of person on the planet.
> They can't be something because it was done to them?
> What nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has been done to them, to use your words, has not been done to white folks in America. From "Slaves in the Family." - When the English arrived they carried with them a social contract, the Fundamental Constitutions, written by John Locke. It called for the subjugation of Africans, styled "Negroes." For Locke, slavery was not merely a labor system, that is, a way of building a foreign colony. He described it instead as a permanent state of war. Any person who "attempts to get another man in his absolute power," does thereby put himself into a state of war with him.
> 
> I would say that a subjugated people has every right to respond to that permanent state of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying we are in a state of war right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not physical war. Psychological war, where some are still trying to maintain absolute control over others.
Click to expand...

Here's a little 411, they do it to all the races..


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
Click to expand...


No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.

Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?

Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.


3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire

4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live


I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.

False equivalencies?

No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.

Reality. It is what it is.

Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.

I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
Click to expand...


Is that against the rules?

You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,

And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.

There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.

This is what's going on here right now.

Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.

And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.

We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.

I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.

The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
Click to expand...


Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.


----------



## deannalw

Delores Paulk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
Click to expand...



Such as?


----------



## LOIE

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  Maybe you can say prejudiced, but not racist. We just can't let amnesia and the false equivalence rule our thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.
> 
> Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.
> 
> All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.
> 
> The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.
> 
> Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.
> 
> I really don't have anything more to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The use of the term whites like you is not racist.
> 
> You don't see through sht.  You're ignorant
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is racist.
Click to expand...

From "Tears We Cannot Stop" by Michael Eric Dyson - "See,just as the song in the Broadway play Avenue Q says, "We're all a little bit racist," (of course that's a horrible misuse of the term. Better to say we're all just a little bigoted, yes, or prejudiced for certain. But I'm afraid you've got to own racism all by yourself. It signifies the power not only to hate, but to make that hate into law, and into convention, habit and a moral duty."


----------



## deannalw

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thinking you can rule is your own.  Clearly, you have an agenda to keep hatred elevate.  Who knows, you probably profit off it in some fashion.
> 
> Regardless, in My everyday life I simply ignore fools who race bait, treat people equally based upon how they treat Me and get even by living well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.
> 
> All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.
> 
> The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.
> 
> Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.
> 
> I really don't have anything more to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The use of the term whites like you is not racist.
> 
> You don't see through sht.  You're ignorant
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From "Tears We Cannot Stop" by Michael Eric Dyson - "See,just as the song in the Broadway play Avenue Q says, "We're all a little bit racist," (of course that's a horrible misuse of the term. Better to say we're all just a little bigoted, yes, or prejudiced for certain. But I'm afraid you've got to own racism all by yourself. It signifies the power not only to hate, but to make that hate into law, and into convention, habit and a moral duty."
Click to expand...


Any words of your own?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
Click to expand...


No sense conversing with you. Let me know if you ever extract your cranium from your colon.


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
Click to expand...

I believe that our problems stem from making assumptions about people without really knowing them. I believe we must get to know each other as we really are, not as others portray us to be. I believe that we, as white people need to forget what we've been taught about black folks. We must forget what we've seen on TV or the internet or read in newspapers, because it is always negative and one-sided. We need to talk to black people - not ABOUT them, not TO them, not AT them - but WITH them. And we must learn to listen.I truly believe we as white Americans need a change of heart.

Regardless of our personal views about historical events that have led us to where we are, we could see each other differently if we look with fresh eyes and open hearts and minds.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
Click to expand...






It's part of it.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sense conversing with you. Let me know if you ever extract your cranium from your colon.
Click to expand...


I know what I am talking about.  Turn black and live a few years before you try telling me anything.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of it.
Click to expand...


No it's not. Really it has little to do with it.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
Click to expand...







If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.


----------



## LOIE

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it slides into historical fact and the fact is that one group created the hate that is shown to them by the way they treated others That is not semantics. What we see is a lack of empathy by those who are white generally to the effects of things they have done. You cannot be sane and believe that you can do what whites have done to blacks for example, for now close to 400 years in various forms and believe that no one black should be angry about it. Also you cannot be living in reality to know what whites have done and continue doing to blacks then call blacks racists for their reaction to the history and continuing abuses by whites. It is not close to logical to even begin talking about how it's the same on both sides when NOTHING has ever been the same for both sides.
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sense conversing with you. Let me know if you ever extract your cranium from your colon.
Click to expand...

According to The New Jim Crow, far too many daddies are in prison, making money for that profit making industry. Rather than spending money on rehab or drug treatment, which would bring them home, they are kept locked up indefinitely. Also, some forms of assistance are withheld if a man is present in the household. My sister-in-law remembers raids of apartments looking for signs of a male resident, so they could cut off their checks. 

I know many, many stable Black families in and around my neighborhood, it's just that they don't get the press for being good, law-abiding folks. Unfortunately, nobody would watch that news show.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lack of empathy in groups of black youths ganging up to beat old white
> 
> 
> people.
> 
> A disturbing lack of empathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. Really it has little to do with it.
Click to expand...




Has a lot to do with it.


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
Click to expand...

You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. Black folks do not currently have the power to run the country. If they did, I believe they would mostly feel like Frederick Douglass who said,"No man can put a chain about the ankle of his fellow man without at last finding the other end fastened about his own neck.”


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up with your false equivalences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. Really it has little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a lot to do with it.
Click to expand...


This lie you guys keep telling fails when one considers there are plenty of no father in the house white kids out there..


----------



## LOIE

deannalw said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
Click to expand...

Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Attention: There be racist niggas.

True story.

The End.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Federal Judge Says Texas Voter ID Law Intentionally Discriminates*
> By MANNY FERNANDEZAPRIL 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge ruled on Monday that the voter identification law the Texas Legislature passed in 2011 was enacted with the intent to discriminate against black and Hispanic voters, raising the possibility that the state’s election procedures could be put back under federal oversight.
> 
> In a long-running case over the legality of one of the toughest voter ID laws in the country, the judge found that the law violated the federal Voting Rights Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/us/federal-judge-strikes-down-texas-voter-id-law.html?_r=0
> 
> *Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina Voter ID Requirement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal appeals court decisively struck down North Carolina’s voter identification law on Friday, saying its provisions deliberately “target African-Americans with almost surgical precision” in an effort to depress black turnout at the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/30/...s-down-north-carolina-voter-id-provision.html
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey does. Learn that.
Click to expand...


Are you implying that brown people are too stupid to get an ID?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
Click to expand...


I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.

It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Federal Judge Says Texas Voter ID Law Intentionally Discriminates*
> By MANNY FERNANDEZAPRIL 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge ruled on Monday that the voter identification law the Texas Legislature passed in 2011 was enacted with the intent to discriminate against black and Hispanic voters, raising the possibility that the state’s election procedures could be put back under federal oversight.
> 
> In a long-running case over the legality of one of the toughest voter ID laws in the country, the judge found that the law violated the federal Voting Rights Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/us/federal-judge-strikes-down-texas-voter-id-law.html?_r=0
> 
> *Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina Voter ID Requirement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal appeals court decisively struck down North Carolina’s voter identification law on Friday, saying its provisions deliberately “target African-Americans with almost surgical precision” in an effort to depress black turnout at the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/30/...s-down-north-carolina-voter-id-provision.html
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey does. Learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you implying that brown people are too stupid to get an ID?
Click to expand...


Are you?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Attention: There be racist niggas.
> 
> True story.
> 
> The End.



False equivalence.

True story.

The end.


----------



## Moonglow

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Federal Judge Says Texas Voter ID Law Intentionally Discriminates*
> By MANNY FERNANDEZAPRIL 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge ruled on Monday that the voter identification law the Texas Legislature passed in 2011 was enacted with the intent to discriminate against black and Hispanic voters, raising the possibility that the state’s election procedures could be put back under federal oversight.
> 
> In a long-running case over the legality of one of the toughest voter ID laws in the country, the judge found that the law violated the federal Voting Rights Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/us/federal-judge-strikes-down-texas-voter-id-law.html?_r=0
> 
> *Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina Voter ID Requirement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal appeals court decisively struck down North Carolina’s voter identification law on Friday, saying its provisions deliberately “target African-Americans with almost surgical precision” in an effort to depress black turnout at the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/30/...s-down-north-carolina-voter-id-provision.html
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey does. Learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you implying that brown people are too stupid to get an ID?
Click to expand...

It seems that way. Why it would cost at least twelve dollars.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
Click to expand...


What a silly post-Obama mindset.

Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!

Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.

1 more year and things will be back to normal.

I hear you calling for race war.

Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
Click to expand...

Hey dude, in the white communities there is bias and bigotry amongst the whites. You think whites are in a perfect state of existence, you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Moonglow

Even as a white guy I still had to work hard to get ahead...it was no given, and even to this day I still have to maintain a competitive edge or I can fade from existence.


----------



## Moonglow

Don't focus on race, focus on what you can do to better your life..


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
Click to expand...

Yet, being part black didn't stop him from being President.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. American blacks would be welcomed with open arms in Africa.  know, because I've been there. Whites get section 8 and EBT cards too dumb ass.
> 
> You don't have to have guilt, but you do have t o recognize that you are an example of how racism by whites has not ended in America. So then understand this, your grandparents ran away from the country they lived in, maybe you go back here ad see how YOU would fare instead of talking about blacks and Africa.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

nope,not a lie. IRISH were slaves.

and you are a victim of a racist social engineering experiment that failed. You are also the result of that failed system. Stupid, brainwashed idiots who think they are innately superior to all.


----------



## koshergrl

so are the descendants of black serial killers to blame for their ancestors acts?

according to you, yes they are....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, being part black didn't stop him from being President.
Click to expand...


No, because this is America. I really wanted Herman Cain that year, but he fell victim to DNC tactics. He would have been 5-6X better than Obama.

He's a real American.


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, being part black didn't stop him from being President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because this is America. I really wanted Herman Cain that year, but he fell victim to DNC tactics. He would have been 5-6X better than Obama.
> 
> He's a real American.
Click to expand...

Herman Cain ruined Godfather's Pizza...he'd ruin the US also.


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> Don't focus on race, focus on what you can do to better your life..



Don't tell me what not to focus on. You're white. Live black hen come talk. I have done pretty good. But that doesn't mean I oard my blessing and forget those in the trenches because a bunch of nobody accomplishing nothing white people at an internet site don't like the truth.

You and whoever else has a problem with what I posted about voter id laws, then take your asses to those judges and talk shit.

Again I believe that racism has been explained. Now if you cannot understand that  what you call black racism does not meet those terms, that's your problem.

This nation had focused on race from day one and has not stopped doing it. Whites are the main ones doing it. Go learn the damage that was created thn help fix it.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
Click to expand...

shuddup, racist pig.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.



Your ignorance is duly noted.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. American blacks would be welcomed with open arms in Africa.  know, because I've been there. Whites get section 8 and EBT cards too dumb ass.
> 
> You don't have to have guilt, but you do have t o recognize that you are an example of how racism by whites has not ended in America. So then understand this, your grandparents ran away from the country they lived in, maybe you go back here ad see how YOU would fare instead of talking about blacks and Africa.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope,not a lie. IRISH were slaves.
> 
> and you are a victim of a racist social engineering experiment that failed. You are also the result of that failed system. Stupid, brainwashed idiots who think they are innately superior to all.
Click to expand...


Never said I was superior. but this IRISH historian says Irish were not slaves.

*‘Irish slaves’: Historian destroys racist myth conservatives love to share on Facebook*



> White supremacists have been promoting the myth that the first slaves brought to the Americas were Irish, not African — but a historian says there’s simply no evidence to back their racist claims.
> 
> Liam Hogan, a research librarian at the Limerick City Library, set about debunking the myth after spotting a widely shared Global Research article in 2013 and realized its potential for misinformation, reported Hatewatch.
> 
> “It was quite clear to me then that many would never engage with the history of the transatlantic slave trade when they had this false equivalence to fall back on,” Hogan told the website. “I think that’s what convinced me that I needed to put the record straight.”
> 
> The myth essentially equates indentured or penal servitude with racialized perpetual hereditary chattel slavery, Hogan said.
> 
> Racists claim the Irish slave trade began in 1612 and was not abolished until 1839, and they insist “white slavery” has been covered up by “politically correct” historians.
> 
> Hogan said his concerns are shared by at least 81 academics and historians, and he hopes to set the record straight in his own book.



‘Irish slaves’: Historian destroys racist myth conservatives love to share on Facebook

*Debunking a Myth: The Irish Were Not Slaves, Too*



> Historians say the idea of Irish slaves is based on a misreading of history and that the distortion is often politically motivated. Far-right memes have taken off online and are used as racist barbs against African-Americans. “The Irish were slaves, too,” the memes often say. “We got over it, so why can’t you?”
> 
> A small group of Irish and American scholars has spent years pushing back on the false history. Last year, 82 Irish scholars and writers signed an open letter denouncing the Irish slave myth and asking publications to stop mentioning it.



https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/17/us/irish-slaves-myth.html


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup, racist pig.
Click to expand...


Show me what I have said that is racist.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, being part black didn't stop him from being President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because this is America. I really wanted Herman Cain that year, but he fell victim to DNC tactics. He would have been 5-6X better than Obama.
> 
> He's a real American.
Click to expand...


If he would have been 5-6x better than Obama why didn't you republican's nominate him?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, being part black didn't stop him from being President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because this is America. I really wanted Herman Cain that year, but he fell victim to DNC tactics. He would have been 5-6X better than Obama.
> 
> He's a real American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he would have been 5-6x better than Obama why didn't you republican's nominate him?
Click to expand...


The DNC kneecapped him with a fake sex scandal and intimidated him.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> so are the descendants of black serial killers to blame for their ancestors acts?
> 
> according to you, yes they are....



No according to you they are.

I am holding the government who made the laws responsible dipshit.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, being part black didn't stop him from being President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because this is America. I really wanted Herman Cain that year, but he fell victim to DNC tactics. He would have been 5-6X better than Obama.
> 
> He's a real American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he would have been 5-6x better than Obama why didn't you republican's nominate him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DNC kneecapped him with a fake sex scandal and intimidated him.
Click to expand...


The DNC had nothing t do with it.

Had this lie been true, the DNC couldn't have stopped you guys from nominating him.

So why wasn't he nominated?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
Click to expand...


You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.

Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
Click to expand...


You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.

White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.

You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
Click to expand...


Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.

I don't give a fuck how big you are.

You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.

No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.


----------



## LOIE

deannalw said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is dumb. Whites like you actually believe we are the ones trying to keep hate elevated.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.
> 
> All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.
> 
> The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.
> 
> Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.
> 
> I really don't have anything more to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The use of the term whites like you is not racist.
> 
> You don't see through sht.  You're ignorant
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From "Tears We Cannot Stop" by Michael Eric Dyson - "See,just as the song in the Broadway play Avenue Q says, "We're all a little bit racist," (of course that's a horrible misuse of the term. Better to say we're all just a little bigoted, yes, or prejudiced for certain. But I'm afraid you've got to own racism all by yourself. It signifies the power not only to hate, but to make that hate into law, and into convention, habit and a moral duty."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any words of your own?
Click to expand...

Plenty-  in a book I just had published: "The Paulk Perspective: A Whole New World of Hope and Understanding."  It's on amazon.


----------



## yiostheoy

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


You can believe or not believe in anything you want:

- Santa Claus
- Easter Bunny
- Tooth Faerie
- Faerie Godmother
- Boogieman
- Allah
- Nirvana
Etc.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
Click to expand...



^Evidence of black racism on display right here!


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
Click to expand...


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Federal Judge Says Texas Voter ID Law Intentionally Discriminates*
> By MANNY FERNANDEZAPRIL 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge ruled on Monday that the voter identification law the Texas Legislature passed in 2011 was enacted with the intent to discriminate against black and Hispanic voters, raising the possibility that the state’s election procedures could be put back under federal oversight.
> 
> In a long-running case over the legality of one of the toughest voter ID laws in the country, the judge found that the law violated the federal Voting Rights Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/us/federal-judge-strikes-down-texas-voter-id-law.html?_r=0
> 
> *Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina Voter ID Requirement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal appeals court decisively struck down North Carolina’s voter identification law on Friday, saying its provisions deliberately “target African-Americans with almost surgical precision” in an effort to depress black turnout at the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/30/...s-down-north-carolina-voter-id-provision.html
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey does. Learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you implying that brown people are too stupid to get an ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
Click to expand...


Are you going to answer the question or not?


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
Click to expand...



You got your racist black ass tromped in this thread.
Thanks for the show!


----------



## deannalw

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I believe it.  I have to look no further than you, right here, in this thread.
> 
> All across the spectrum of political life, people in this nation like you shit stirring the pot in some fake notion of attaining something you already have.  Why?  Because angry people supply money for the cause, and that money is significant and listed in the billions.
> 
> The very phrase you use, "Whites like you" is racist.  Deliberately chosen to trigger emotions of anger and hatred.  I see through you, count your so-called anger as agenda, and just laugh and point.
> 
> Until this nation begins to live by the adage of, "I'll treat you as I would like to be treated", the race baiter's are going to continue to get rich.
> 
> I really don't have anything more to say to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The use of the term whites like you is not racist.
> 
> You don't see through sht.  You're ignorant
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From "Tears We Cannot Stop" by Michael Eric Dyson - "See,just as the song in the Broadway play Avenue Q says, "We're all a little bit racist," (of course that's a horrible misuse of the term. Better to say we're all just a little bigoted, yes, or prejudiced for certain. But I'm afraid you've got to own racism all by yourself. It signifies the power not only to hate, but to make that hate into law, and into convention, habit and a moral duty."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any words of your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty-  in a book I just had published: "The Paulk Perspective: A Whole New World of Hope and Understanding."  It's on amazon.
Click to expand...



So you,re here peddling a little book you drew?


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Federal Judge Says Texas Voter ID Law Intentionally Discriminates*
> By MANNY FERNANDEZAPRIL 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge ruled on Monday that the voter identification law the Texas Legislature passed in 2011 was enacted with the intent to discriminate against black and Hispanic voters, raising the possibility that the state’s election procedures could be put back under federal oversight.
> 
> In a long-running case over the legality of one of the toughest voter ID laws in the country, the judge found that the law violated the federal Voting Rights Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/us/federal-judge-strikes-down-texas-voter-id-law.html?_r=0
> 
> *Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina Voter ID Requirement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal appeals court decisively struck down North Carolina’s voter identification law on Friday, saying its provisions deliberately “target African-Americans with almost surgical precision” in an effort to depress black turnout at the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/30/...s-down-north-carolina-voter-id-provision.html
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey does. Learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you implying that brown people are too stupid to get an ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer the question or not?
Click to expand...


The question was answered in the links I provided.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got your racist black ass tromped in this thread.
> Thanks for the show!
Click to expand...


By who?


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> The question was answered in the links I provided.


Incorrect Poindexter.

You haven't answered anything you were asked to answer.  ....


----------



## IM2

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question was answered in the links I provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect Poindexter.
> 
> You haven't answered anything you were asked to answer.  ....
Click to expand...


Oh your question was answered.  I am not going to answer it 2-3 more times  because you want to play your little game. The information you were provided shows ANYONE with good sense where he problem is.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> Oh your question was answered.  I am not going to answer it 2-3 more times


No need to answer 2 or 3 times. Once would be enough. 

So answer it ....


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. ....
Click to expand...



No, it doesn't.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. Really it has little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This lie you guys keep telling .....
Click to expand...



"You guys"?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you STFU with your silly, unrealistic bullshit.
> 
> Why is it these young people have no morals or respect for human life?
> 
> Now I grew up with black people, I have black friends that are lifelong, but your bullshit is outrageous. These bad little motherfuckers need put down before they ruin somebody's life.
> 
> 
> 3 arrested in attack on woman who was beaten, set on fire
> 
> 4 in custody after mentally disabled man tied up, tortured on Facebook Live
> 
> 
> I'm not into looking for more bad stories, I have one of my own as well.
> 
> False equivalencies?
> 
> No bitch, I'm calling a spade a spade, that is all.
> 
> Reality. It is what it is.
> 
> Don't deny it. Recognize it and come up with a plan to stop it.
> 
> I think the 1st step is to have a daddy in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. Really it has little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....there are plenty of no father in the house white kids out there..
Click to expand...



Yes, there are.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
Click to expand...


Actually it does.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, false equivalences. Having a daddy in the house is not the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. Really it has little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This lie you guys keep telling .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys"?
Click to expand...


Yep you guys. Now try manufacturing racism from that comment.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.



Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.
Click to expand...






You don't get to rewrite the English language to fit your political/racial agenda.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to rewrite the English language to fit your political/racial agenda.
Click to expand...


The only one here with an agenda is you.  You don't know what you're ralking about.


*Table 2. Poverty Status of People by Family Relationship, Race, and Hispanic Origin: 1959 to 2014*

http://www.census.gov/hhes/www/poverty/data/historical/people.html

*1959 Poverty 
Black 55.1
White 18.1*

Black poverty 3.044198895027624 times that of whites. This is 6 years before the Civil Rights Act and during legalized segregation.

At that time there was not all those fatherless families, yet 55 percent of all black households in this country lived in poverty.

Today it's 24 percent with all those fatherless homes. Less than half of what it was when daddy was around. I the claim of having a father I the homes is not correct. It's just that simple.

Now what you people with the white racist agenda fail to understand is that the rate of poverty between blacks and whites have basically remained the same. Black poverty was 3 times the rate of whites in 1959 and 2.6 that of whites now. Therefore the rates have basically stayed the same. And its not because blacks don't want to work.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to rewrite the English language to fit your political/racial agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with an agenda is you.  ....
Click to expand...




What agenda would that be?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to rewrite the English language to fit your political/racial agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with an agenda is you.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What agenda would that be?
Click to expand...


What agenda am I supposed to have? You are the one talking about agendas.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to rewrite the English language to fit your political/racial agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with an agenda is you.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What agenda would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What agenda am I supposed to have? ....
Click to expand...



Don't answer a question with a question.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
Click to expand...



So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?

No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.

That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
away.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
Click to expand...


Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to rewrite the English language to fit your political/racial agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with an agenda is you.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What agenda would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What agenda am I supposed to have? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
Click to expand...


Answer the question.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
Click to expand...


Seems you think 2 wrongs make a right. 

So if some 87-year old man with dementia called you a nigga, you'd beat him silly, huh?

You're the sorriest excuse for a human being currently on this board, IMO.


----------



## TNHarley

We are all descendants of slavers _and_ slaves. 
What was the point again?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you think 2 wrongs make a right.
> 
> So if some 87-year old man with dementia called you a nigga, you'd beat him silly, huh?
> 
> You're the sorriest excuse for a human being currently on this board, IMO.
Click to expand...


Well when you bypass the first wrong to condemn the second you are a hypocrite.

That makes you the sorriest person on this board.

Because I would not have done anything but tell him to get the fuck out of my face.

You claim the old ma  had dementia but he could remember to call the kid the n word.

Why is it that whites like you always try finding a way to excuse whites for wrongs while holding others to separate standards you don't follow yourselves?

So stop making assumptions.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> We are all descendants of slavers _and_ slaves.
> What was the point again?



Wrong.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all descendants of slavers _and_ slaves.
> What was the point again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

No dumbfuck. You cant forget millennia of history for a racist agenda.
You people need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to rewrite the English language to fit your political/racial agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with an agenda is you.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What agenda would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What agenda am I supposed to have? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...




As soon as you answer mine.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
Click to expand...


I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
I would spit on you.


----------



## LOIE

deannalw said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The use of the term whites like you is not racist.
> 
> You don't see through sht.  You're ignorant
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From "Tears We Cannot Stop" by Michael Eric Dyson - "See,just as the song in the Broadway play Avenue Q says, "We're all a little bit racist," (of course that's a horrible misuse of the term. Better to say we're all just a little bigoted, yes, or prejudiced for certain. But I'm afraid you've got to own racism all by yourself. It signifies the power not only to hate, but to make that hate into law, and into convention, habit and a moral duty."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any words of your own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty-  in a book I just had published: "The Paulk Perspective: A Whole New World of Hope and Understanding."  It's on amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you,re here peddling a little book you drew?
Click to expand...

I merely responded to a question about using my own words. And yes, I WROTE a book and it has been published.


----------



## LOIE

Marion Morrison said:


> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.


The book The New Jim Crow suggests questions we should consider:  “Economist Glenn Loury once posed the question: are we willing to cast ourselves as a society that creates crimogenic conditions for some of its members, and then act out rituals of punishment against them?” A similar question can be posed with respect to shaming those trapped in ghettos:”are we willing to demonize a population, declare a war against them, and then stand back and heap shame and contempt upon them for failing to behave like model citizens while under attack?”

It is helpful to put the behavior of young black men who appear to embrace “gangsta culture” in the proper perspective. There is absolutely nothing abnormal about a severely stigmatized group embracing their stigma. Psychologists have long observed that when people feel hopelessly stigmatized, a powerful coping strategy is embracing one’s stigmatized identity.

For those black youth who are constantly followed by police and shamed by teachers, relatives and strangers, (and I’ll add being called the n-word) embracing the stigma of criminality is an act of rebellion – an attempt to carve out an identity in a society that offers them little more than scorn, contempt, and constant surveillance.”

I offer this, not as an excuse, but as an explanation.I believe that many of us white folks, if we were constantly, day after day, year after year, put down, called names, oppressed, pushed to the brink, unaccepted, feared, hated and demonized, would also blow-up and lash out in some form. We are not always the blameless saints we make ourselves out to be.

We are always offering psychological explanations when white people behave badly: "oh, he was drunk," "Oh, he was just under a lot of stress." "Oh, his dad beat him when he was a child," "Oh, he didn't start it, the other guy did.", "oh, he was high,"  etc., etc. But, when it comes to offering the same psychological explanations for black people behaving badly, we do not.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My Italian American co worker was walking towards home from the Walmart plaza through Mohegan Lake, New York..... When a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy what cha doing here"
> when they chased him down.
> 
> If that's not racism, what is it?



I was walking toward the subway when I was surrounded by a bunch oh of young black guys who then escorted me across the street and safely onto the platform.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

IM2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. American blacks would be welcomed with open arms in Africa.  know, because I've been there. Whites get section 8 and EBT cards too dumb ass.
> 
> You don't have to have guilt, but you do have t o recognize that you are an example of how racism by whites has not ended in America. So then understand this, your grandparents ran away from the country they lived in, maybe you go back here ad see how YOU would fare instead of talking about blacks and Africa.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...



Yes, Irish were slaves here. So we're  other nationalities.

This board makes me ashamed I'm white.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sunni Man said:


> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...




What a crock.

Yes, a lot of groups have been discriminated against but nothing is close to has been done to and is still being done to blacks.

Most blacks work at a job and pay their bills. Saying blacks could not survive in Africa is utterly stupid and very typical of the caliber fm the crap you write. You brainless racists don't seem able to understand that blacks have been Americans easily as long as you have.

IOW, you could not function in the country (or at the time) of your ancestors either.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book The New Jim Crow suggests questions we should consider:  “Economist Glenn Loury once posed the question: are we willing to cast ourselves as a society that creates crimogenic conditions for some of its members, and then act out rituals of punishment against them?” A similar question can be posed with respect to shaming those trapped in ghettos:”are we willing to demonize a population, declare a war against them, and then stand back and heap shame and contempt upon them for failing to behave like model citizens while under attack?”
> 
> It is helpful to put the behavior of young black men who appear to embrace “gangsta culture” in the proper perspective. There is absolutely nothing abnormal about a severely stigmatized group embracing their stigma. Psychologists have long observed that when people feel hopelessly stigmatized, a powerful coping strategy is embracing one’s stigmatized identity.
> 
> For those black youth who are constantly followed by police and shamed by teachers, relatives and strangers, (and I’ll add being called the n-word) embracing the stigma of criminality is an act of rebellion – an attempt to carve out an identity in a society that offers them little more than scorn, contempt, and constant surveillance.”
> 
> I offer this, not as an excuse, but as an explanation.I believe that many of us white folks, if we were constantly, day after day, year after year, put down, called names, oppressed, pushed to the brink, unaccepted, feared, hated and demonized, would also blow-up and lash out in some form. We are not always the blameless saints we make ourselves out to be.
> 
> We are always offering psychological explanations when white people behave badly: "oh, he was drunk," "Oh, he was just under a lot of stress." "Oh, his dad beat him when he was a child," "Oh, he didn't start it, the other guy did.", "oh, he was high,"  etc., etc. But, when it comes to offering the same psychological explanations for black people behaving badly, we do not.
Click to expand...


Ain't no explanation being offered from me for that type of crap except they need put down like the rabid dogs they are.

PS: All those paragraphs were an elaborate excuse. It was you trying to justify it in your own mind somehow and coming up short.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What my momma taught me was not to commit the first wrong then judge others when they respond to the wrong I committed. Many whites like you might want to grab that concept. We ain't talking about perceived white racism. Racism by whites has been posted in these threads as well as in the political threads I have entered on this forum. And what exactly is black racism?
Click to expand...

First, you apparently misunderstand "two wrongs don't make a right".  It doesn't mean that you do something wrong and then double-down by doing something else wrong.  It means, just because someone else does something wrong, it doesn't make it OK for you to do the same wrong thing.  So, if whites do racist acts, it doesn't make it excusable for blacks to commit similar racist acts.  Black racism is exactly the same thing as white racism.  Until you can recognize the fact that all people of all races are capable of racism, you cannot understand the concept.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Luddly Neddite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. American blacks would be welcomed with open arms in Africa.  know, because I've been there. Whites get section 8 and EBT cards too dumb ass.
> 
> You don't have to have guilt, but you do have t o recognize that you are an example of how racism by whites has not ended in America. So then understand this, your grandparents ran away from the country they lived in, maybe you go back here ad see how YOU would fare instead of talking about blacks and Africa.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This board makes me ashamed I'm white.
Click to expand...


But, about 90% of inventions are by Whites.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how many decades need to transpire before the statute of limitations runs out on this nonsense? How many generations separate anyone, Black or White from actual slavery/slave ownership? It's somewhere around 5 generations right now. Not enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on this international crime nor are there any statute of limitations on human right violations. And since the issue is not just slavery, maybe read up on how things were for the 100 years AFTER slavery then come back and make remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I get it, you think that black people should be paid by white people for "damages" that occurred when hundreds of years ago other black people had to work for room and board provided by white people.  I believe today's 'tards refer to monetary remuneration of this kind as "reparation".
> Here's my proposal:  Any "white" person, currently living, who "owned" a black person (or people) and made them labor in his/her behalf for only room and board, shall be required to contribute to a fund that will be used to pay reparation to any black person (or people) living now who were forced to work for them for only room and board (owned).  The fund so created will require any of the aforementioned white people to contribute a monetary sum equal to the minimum wage that such "owned" black people would have earned (minus room and board) so that any of the aforementioned black people can divide that fund proportionately among themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Since the GOVERNMENT of the United States is responsible for the laws made, as well as every state and city, they are the ones responsible for paying reparations. This is not just about whites who owned you idiot. It is about laws that were enacted and policies enforced that created the damages I am talking about that still plague black communities. Now since anyone with a functioning brain knows hat not every white person owned a slave nor did every white person lynch, or deny rights to blacks, then you go to the source that is responsible for this happening. People like you are unable to understand this because your mind us so limited by your racism that you have tried making a macro level claim/argument into a micro level one.
> 
> We will not accept your proposal because your proposal misses the entire issue completely. Here is mine, we take this issue to wherever it needs to go in order for  the government of this nation and all 50 states and cities herein to be assed an amount to be paid in reparative damages to a people of African American descent for the now 399 years of slavery, racial segregation and a host of other human rights violations  that were sanctioned by all applicable federal, state, county and local laws and for pain and suffering he continuing abuses still bring to those who are African Americans.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.  Assessing reparations t those who owned slaves or made blacks labor for room and board is not it. It is about acontinuing historical pattern of racism by whites against us that continues to this very moment.
Click to expand...

OK, boy, we're done here.  You are so blatantly obvious in your abject, intentional ignorance that there is no point even trying to have a discussion.  Your reversion to name-calling and profanity has identified you as incapable of civil discussion.
Thanks for playing, son.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
Click to expand...

If you are playing stupid, you win.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you think 2 wrongs make a right.
> 
> So if some 87-year old man with dementia called you a nigga, you'd beat him silly, huh?
> 
> You're the sorriest excuse for a human being currently on this board, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites like you always try finding a way to excuse whites for wrongs while holding others to separate standards you don't follow yourselves?
> 
> So stop making assumptions.
Click to expand...


But, the big question is it Mediterranean's, or Whites who are the "Issue"

Keep in mind Mediterranean Arabs enslaved more than Europeans, and the Europeans who started the Atlantic Slave Trade, and who took the most Black slaves were Mediterranean Portuguese, and Spaniards?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Moonglow said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
Click to expand...

Apparently it is _racist_ to obtain _black_ slaves.  Enslavement of other races, ethnicities, etc, doesn't apparently count.  I suppose it comes from the same logic that allows blacks to call other blacks "*******", but if whites, or any other non-black calls them "*******"...well, that's racist, you see.


----------



## Vastator

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.
> 
> Yes, a lot of groups have been discriminated against but nothing is close to has been done to and is still being done to blacks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Yeah fucking right... Tell that to the Jews... You just have a groid fetish. That, or you actually enjoy belittling them by blaming the failed members of their ranks on "whitey"; thereby diminishing the achievement of those among them that weren't total wastes of time, and history.


----------



## gallantwarrior

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you think 2 wrongs make a right.
> 
> So if some 87-year old man with dementia called you a nigga, you'd beat him silly, huh?
> 
> You're the sorriest excuse for a human being currently on this board, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites like you always try finding a way to excuse whites for wrongs while holding others to separate standards you don't follow yourselves?
> 
> So stop making assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the big question is it Mediterranean's, or Whites who are the "Issue"
> 
> Keep in mind Mediterranean Arabs enslaved more than Europeans, and the Europeans who started the Atlantic Slave Trade, and who took the most Black slaves were Mediterranean Portuguese, and Spaniards?
Click to expand...

And Portuguese and Spaniards of the time period in question already had a large dose of Moorish blood in their veins.


----------



## LOIE

Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book The New Jim Crow suggests questions we should consider:  “Economist Glenn Loury once posed the question: are we willing to cast ourselves as a society that creates crimogenic conditions for some of its members, and then act out rituals of punishment against them?” A similar question can be posed with respect to shaming those trapped in ghettos:”are we willing to demonize a population, declare a war against them, and then stand back and heap shame and contempt upon them for failing to behave like model citizens while under attack?”
> 
> It is helpful to put the behavior of young black men who appear to embrace “gangsta culture” in the proper perspective. There is absolutely nothing abnormal about a severely stigmatized group embracing their stigma. Psychologists have long observed that when people feel hopelessly stigmatized, a powerful coping strategy is embracing one’s stigmatized identity.
> 
> For those black youth who are constantly followed by police and shamed by teachers, relatives and strangers, (and I’ll add being called the n-word) embracing the stigma of criminality is an act of rebellion – an attempt to carve out an identity in a society that offers them little more than scorn, contempt, and constant surveillance.”
> 
> I offer this, not as an excuse, but as an explanation.I believe that many of us white folks, if we were constantly, day after day, year after year, put down, called names, oppressed, pushed to the brink, unaccepted, feared, hated and demonized, would also blow-up and lash out in some form. We are not always the blameless saints we make ourselves out to be.
> 
> We are always offering psychological explanations when white people behave badly: "oh, he was drunk," "Oh, he was just under a lot of stress." "Oh, his dad beat him when he was a child," "Oh, he didn't start it, the other guy did.", "oh, he was high,"  etc., etc. But, when it comes to offering the same psychological explanations for black people behaving badly, we do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't no explanation being offered from me for that type of crap except they need put down like the rabid dogs they are.
> 
> PS: All those paragraphs were an elaborate excuse. It was you trying to justify it in your own mind somehow and coming up short.
Click to expand...

Not really. I just recalled an incident. When I was single and living in Germantown I used to take walks after work. On one of these walks I was surrounded by 5 or 6 young black men. I said hello and kept walking. They kept walking with me and then one of them touched my arm. I kept walking. One of them finally said, "She's O.K., man, let's go," and they all left.

I did not have anything negative in my mind about them. I did not fear them. I did not hate them. I did not call them n******. If I'd had anything negative in me for them to pick up on, things might have gone differently. Negative vibes when picked up, will produce negative reactions. Not justifying, just trying to understand what sometimes happens in human interactions.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Manonthestreet said:


> *Paris mayor pans black feminist event over white exclusion Paris mayor says 'solution' found for black feminist event*


So, if I've got a handle on this whole racism thing: 
If a white event occurs, blacks must be included because all such events must be integrated and inclusive.
If a black event occurs, whites will be excluded or segregated from the mainstream events because why?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
Click to expand...


What prejudices have you experienced in person for being Black, though?

I  certainly have experienced prejudices in person for being of Polish heritage.


----------



## Vastator

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book The New Jim Crow suggests questions we should consider:  “Economist Glenn Loury once posed the question: are we willing to cast ourselves as a society that creates crimogenic conditions for some of its members, and then act out rituals of punishment against them?” A similar question can be posed with respect to shaming those trapped in ghettos:”are we willing to demonize a population, declare a war against them, and then stand back and heap shame and contempt upon them for failing to behave like model citizens while under attack?”
> 
> It is helpful to put the behavior of young black men who appear to embrace “gangsta culture” in the proper perspective. There is absolutely nothing abnormal about a severely stigmatized group embracing their stigma. Psychologists have long observed that when people feel hopelessly stigmatized, a powerful coping strategy is embracing one’s stigmatized identity.
> 
> For those black youth who are constantly followed by police and shamed by teachers, relatives and strangers, (and I’ll add being called the n-word) embracing the stigma of criminality is an act of rebellion – an attempt to carve out an identity in a society that offers them little more than scorn, contempt, and constant surveillance.”
> 
> I offer this, not as an excuse, but as an explanation.I believe that many of us white folks, if we were constantly, day after day, year after year, put down, called names, oppressed, pushed to the brink, unaccepted, feared, hated and demonized, would also blow-up and lash out in some form. We are not always the blameless saints we make ourselves out to be.
> 
> We are always offering psychological explanations when white people behave badly: "oh, he was drunk," "Oh, he was just under a lot of stress." "Oh, his dad beat him when he was a child," "Oh, he didn't start it, the other guy did.", "oh, he was high,"  etc., etc. But, when it comes to offering the same psychological explanations for black people behaving badly, we do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't no explanation being offered from me for that type of crap except they need put down like the rabid dogs they are.
> 
> PS: All those paragraphs were an elaborate excuse. It was you trying to justify it in your own mind somehow and coming up short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I just recalled an incident. When I was single and living in Germantown I used to take walks after work. On one of these walks I was surrounded by 5 or 6 young black men. I said hello and kept walking. They kept walking with me and then one of them touched my arm. I kept walking. One of them finally said, "She's O.K., man, let's go," and they all left.
> 
> I did not have anything negative in my mind about them. I did not fear them. I did not hate them. I did not call them n******. If I'd had anything negative in me for them to pick up on, things might have gone differently. Negative vibes when picked up, will produce negative reactions. Not justifying, just trying to understand what sometimes happens in human interactions.
Click to expand...

Holy hiptard horseshit. There's a Darwin in your future...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.
Click to expand...


Are you advocating for Communism?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 66 and I did not attend any university.
Click to expand...

I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.  
I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.


----------



## Sunni Man

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, about 90% of inventions are by Whites.


And the other 10% are by Asians.   ....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is illogical. Sorry, but it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually its not. I don't expect some of you to understand what being said I do expect the sane old dumb crap that I am about to respond to from gallantwarrior who uses the hundreds of years ago excuse when racism , the same white racism, is going on right now, Hell it's being posted in here even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but we live in a country of institutional racism.
Click to expand...


1.) So, how come Obama was voted in?

2.) What about Affirmative Action?

3.) What about the fact that Blacks with lower test scores have a higher acceptance rate into Med school?

4.) What about that Blacks have the only widely publicized Ethnic History Month, of Black History Month?

5.) What about the Minority Business Development Agency?

6.) How come White racism is taken more seriously?

7.) How come when I look at media, or Hollywood prejudices it's usually directed at Poles, Italians, or Southern Whites?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the movie, The Great Debaters: James Farmer Jr.: In Texas they lynch Negroes. My teammates and I saw a man strung up by his neck and set on fire. We drove through a lynch mob, pressed our faces against the floorboard. I looked at my teammates. I saw the fear in their eyes and, worse, the shame. What was this Negro's crime that he should be hung without trial in a dark forest filled with fog. Was he a thief? Was he a killer? Or just a Negro? Was he a sharecropper? A preacher? Were his children waiting up for him? And who are we to just lie there and do nothing. No matter what he did, the mob was the criminal. But the law did nothing. Just left us wondering, "Why?" My opponent says nothing that erodes the rule of law can be moral. But there is no rule of law in the Jim Crow south. Not when Negroes are denied housing. Turned away from schools, hospitals. And not when we are lynched. St Augustine said, "An unjust law in no law at all.' Which means I have a right, even a duty to resist. With violence or civil disobedience. You should pray I choose the latter.
> 
> Yes, Jesus taught turning the other cheek, but he also threw the money changers out of the temple and always sided with the poor and oppressed while condemning the hypocrisy of the religious elite.
Click to expand...

That still does not justify blacks conducting themselves in similar ways.  How is sucker-punching an elderly white man walking down the street justified by lynchings conducted years ago?  How does the poor treatment of blacks before the 60's and 70's brought some enlightenment justify them rioting in the streets, burning small business, looting, or conducting flash mobs raids?
At 66, you very well understand what I meant by "two wrongs don't make it right".


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
Click to expand...

Have you looked outside your own walls?  The US is a veritable paradise, friend.  Wrongs?  Most Americans haven't a clue what "wrongs" are, as they are ignorant of "poverty".


----------



## sealybobo

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


We told the indians what it would take to fit in. Most stayed on the reservation but some assimilated and flourished. Blacks have the opportunity to assimilate but instead they choose pants down and eubonics. I see blacks points but enough listening to blacks complain. 

Step one. Don't have kids you can't afford and won't raise right.

Step two. Raise your kids right. They will do well. They live in the greatest country on the planet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.



If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
Click to expand...


As a Polish American, I owe who what?

Funny, how you left out that  White Catholics, and Jews haven't been treated very well, either.

Maybe that's by intention, or is it by ignorance?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must remember that racism means having the power to put that hatred into law and mandating the treatment of people according to their skin color. Black folks do not currently have the power to run the country. If they did, I believe they would mostly feel like Frederick Douglass who said,"No man can put a chain about the ankle of his fellow man without at last finding the other end fastened about his own neck.”
Click to expand...

Think again, sister.  You don't see the pendulum swinging?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.
Click to expand...

Equal opportunities, education, housing...Forcing businesses to pay "living wages", rebuilding inner cities...Nothing stops anyone from achieving a decent living except they, themselves.  It is grievously unfortunate that people, particularly blacks, have bought into that victim mythology.  Just like there are plenty of good black families around, there are many great examples of how black people strove for and achieved great things.  Those people are not used as examples for others striving to become more than they are told they can ever be.
I do agree, we need to change Washington.  We need to change government.  We will never do that until enough of us decide to cross the line and fire the entrenched wealthy politicians.  But that would require a lot of people entrenched in the narrative to defy those who write the narrative.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you need to go look at the recent decisions made relative to those bogus voter ID laws before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no voter ID laws stopping colored people from voting anywhere they please.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Federal Judge Says Texas Voter ID Law Intentionally Discriminates*
> By MANNY FERNANDEZAPRIL 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge ruled on Monday that the voter identification law the Texas Legislature passed in 2011 was enacted with the intent to discriminate against black and Hispanic voters, raising the possibility that the state’s election procedures could be put back under federal oversight.
> 
> In a long-running case over the legality of one of the toughest voter ID laws in the country, the judge found that the law violated the federal Voting Rights Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/10/us/federal-judge-strikes-down-texas-voter-id-law.html?_r=0
> 
> *Federal Appeals Court Strikes Down North Carolina Voter ID Requirement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal appeals court decisively struck down North Carolina’s voter identification law on Friday, saying its provisions deliberately “target African-Americans with almost surgical precision” in an effort to depress black turnout at the polls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/30/...s-down-north-carolina-voter-id-provision.html
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey does. Learn that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you implying that brown people are too stupid to get an ID?
Click to expand...

Obviously he/she/it is too stoopid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
Click to expand...


I have little doubt that enough non-Whites feel this way, that they want to seek revenge on Whites.

It truly exposes just how retarded anti-Racist Whites like Unkotare truly are.


----------



## gallantwarrior

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person, no matter what race they may be, may be a racist.  No one group has that market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No this is not so.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. This is where the discussion often slides into semantics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could use the same examples for Native American nations, Hispanics, Japanese, Chinese, Koreans, and other Asian populations, populations from the pacific islands and people from the middle east. Until whites can understand what they have done to these groups and fix the damage that was created, there is no right to judgment from them about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a Polish American, I owe who what?
> 
> Funny, how you left out that  White Catholics, and Jews haven't been treated very well, either.
> 
> Maybe that's by intention, or is it by ignorance?
Click to expand...

But many Catholics and Jews are white, therefore they are racist and deserve what they get! 
There is a logic here somewhere: white people are racist, some catholics and jews are white, therefore all catholics and jews are racist.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't focus on race, focus on what you can do to better your life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me what not to focus on. You're white. Live black hen come talk. I have done pretty good. But that doesn't mean I oard my blessing and forget those in the trenches because a bunch of nobody accomplishing nothing white people at an internet site don't like the truth.
> 
> You and whoever else has a problem with what I posted about voter id laws, then take your asses to those judges and talk shit.
> 
> Again I believe that racism has been explained. Now if you cannot understand that  what you call black racism does not meet those terms, that's your problem.
> 
> This nation had focused on race from day one and has not stopped doing it. Whites are the main ones doing it. Go learn the damage that was created thn help fix it.
Click to expand...

Boy, you really should stop posting when you've had a few.  That was practically incoherent, even given your typical scribbling.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

gallantwarrior said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you think 2 wrongs make a right.
> 
> So if some 87-year old man with dementia called you a nigga, you'd beat him silly, huh?
> 
> You're the sorriest excuse for a human being currently on this board, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites like you always try finding a way to excuse whites for wrongs while holding others to separate standards you don't follow yourselves?
> 
> So stop making assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the big question is it Mediterranean's, or Whites who are the "Issue"
> 
> Keep in mind Mediterranean Arabs enslaved more than Europeans, and the Europeans who started the Atlantic Slave Trade, and who took the most Black slaves were Mediterranean Portuguese, and Spaniards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Portuguese and Spaniards of the time period in question already had a large dose of Moorish blood in their veins.
Click to expand...


According to this genetic PCA plot Spaniards are about half way between an Estonian, and an Algerian.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Marion Morrison said:


> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.


Another good little plantation "******", doing just what he's been told he must do to be "equal".


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you think 2 wrongs make a right.
> 
> So if some 87-year old man with dementia called you a nigga, you'd beat him silly, huh?
> 
> You're the sorriest excuse for a human being currently on this board, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites like you always try finding a way to excuse whites for wrongs while holding others to separate standards you don't follow yourselves?
> 
> So stop making assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the big question is it Mediterranean's, or Whites who are the "Issue"
> 
> Keep in mind Mediterranean Arabs enslaved more than Europeans, and the Europeans who started the Atlantic Slave Trade, and who took the most Black slaves were Mediterranean Portuguese, and Spaniards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Portuguese and Spaniards of the time period in question already had a large dose of Moorish blood in their veins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this genetic PCA plot Spaniards are about half way between an Estonian, and an Algerian.
Click to expand...


Which way you going with dat dere, Polish boy?


----------



## Papageorgio

I don't believe in racism at all.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
Click to expand...


When you move back to Poland I'll do that.

Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.


----------



## deannalw

Luddly Neddite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero so called white guilt over the black man's plight here in America.
> 
> My grandparents were fresh off the boat from Ireland *after* the Civil War and the freeing of the slaves. Sure the blacks had a rough time, but so did the Irish people.
> 
> In my view, the black people who ended up in America were the lucky ones. Africa is still a poverty stricken hell hole, and every country in it is ruled by murderous dictators.
> 
> American blacks wouldn't survive a week if they returned to Africa, because there is no free Section 8 housing or EBT cards. They would die from either starvation or exposure to the elements.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish were never slaves here or anywhere else. That's a lie. Your grandaunts got off the boat and lived during segregation where they benefitted from being white. Africa is the way it is because whites fucked it up by colonizing the continent, as well as removing people for slavery. Know what you are talking about before you make comments. American blacks would be welcomed with open arms in Africa.  know, because I've been there. Whites get section 8 and EBT cards too dumb ass.
> 
> You don't have to have guilt, but you do have t o recognize that you are an example of how racism by whites has not ended in America. So then understand this, your grandparents ran away from the country they lived in, maybe you go back here ad see how YOU would fare instead of talking about blacks and Africa.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Irish were slaves here. So we're  other nationalities.
> 
> This board makes me ashamed I'm white.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



You should be ashamed of yourself. I don't care if you're aqua


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
Click to expand...









Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.

See which one fills up 1st.

Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.

Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.


----------



## deannalw

Delores Paulk said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book The New Jim Crow suggests questions we should consider:  “Economist Glenn Loury once posed the question: are we willing to cast ourselves as a society that creates crimogenic conditions for some of its members, and then act out rituals of punishment against them?” A similar question can be posed with respect to shaming those trapped in ghettos:”are we willing to demonize a population, declare a war against them, and then stand back and heap shame and contempt upon them for failing to behave like model citizens while under attack?”
> 
> It is helpful to put the behavior of young black men who appear to embrace “gangsta culture” in the proper perspective. There is absolutely nothing abnormal about a severely stigmatized group embracing their stigma. Psychologists have long observed that when people feel hopelessly stigmatized, a powerful coping strategy is embracing one’s stigmatized identity.
> 
> For those black youth who are constantly followed by police and shamed by teachers, relatives and strangers, (and I’ll add being called the n-word) embracing the stigma of criminality is an act of rebellion – an attempt to carve out an identity in a society that offers them little more than scorn, contempt, and constant surveillance.”
> 
> I offer this, not as an excuse, but as an explanation.I believe that many of us white folks, if we were constantly, day after day, year after year, put down, called names, oppressed, pushed to the brink, unaccepted, feared, hated and demonized, would also blow-up and lash out in some form. We are not always the blameless saints we make ourselves out to be.
> 
> We are always offering psychological explanations when white people behave badly: "oh, he was drunk," "Oh, he was just under a lot of stress." "Oh, his dad beat him when he was a child," "Oh, he didn't start it, the other guy did.", "oh, he was high,"  etc., etc. But, when it comes to offering the same psychological explanations for black people behaving badly, we do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't no explanation being offered from me for that type of crap except they need put down like the rabid dogs they are.
> 
> PS: All those paragraphs were an elaborate excuse. It was you trying to justify it in your own mind somehow and coming up short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I just recalled an incident. When I was single and living in Germantown I used to take walks after work. On one of these walks I was surrounded by 5 or 6 young black men. I said hello and kept walking. They kept walking with me and then one of them touched my arm. I kept walking. One of them finally said, "She's O.K., man, let's go," and they all left.
> 
> I did not have anything negative in my mind about them. I did not fear them. I did not hate them. I did not call them n******. If I'd had anything negative in me for them to pick up on, things might have gone differently. Negative vibes when picked up, will produce negative reactions. Not justifying, just trying to understand what sometimes happens in human interactions.
Click to expand...



So... You're saying they're like dogs. They left you be because they didn't smell whatever on you?


----------



## deannalw

Papageorgio said:


> I don't believe in racism at all.



What DO you believe in?


----------



## Papageorgio

deannalw said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in racism at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What DO you believe in?
Click to expand...


I believe in no racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
Click to expand...


So, who pays for the government?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
Click to expand...


We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.

So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, who pays for the government?
Click to expand...


Ask the native americans who get reparations every year.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
Click to expand...


Now shut up? Why should he? Why should he be silenced? Are you afraid of what he says? Can't defend your position? Or maybe you are a racist. 

Demand all you want, it won't get you anywhere however you are very entertaining.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, ...
Click to expand...


Who's "we," and when is this destruction coming?


----------



## deannalw

Papageorgio said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in racism at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What DO you believe in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in no racism.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in racism at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What DO you believe in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe in no racism.
Click to expand...



Would be nice


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...



Bend over... I'll give ya what you're owed


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...



You should just skip the middleman and move to Johannesburg.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now shut up? Why should he? Why should he be silenced? Are you afraid of what he says? Can't defend your position? Or maybe you are a racist.
> 
> Demand all you want, it won't get you anywhere however you are very entertaining.
Click to expand...


I have to laugh at this fool.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should just skip the middleman and move to Johannesburg.
Click to expand...


What for? I was born here and I am more American than your ass.


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 66 and I did not attend any university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.
> I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.
Click to expand...

I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.


----------



## IM2

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 66 and I did not attend any university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.
> I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.
Click to expand...


It's not just the politicians. They are elected. If the people who elect them do not believe this,  why are they there?


----------



## LOIE

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
Click to expand...

Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 66 and I did not attend any university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.
> I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just the politicians. They are elected. If the people who elect them do not believe this,  why are they there?
Click to expand...

Good question. It's supposed to be a government of the people, by the people and for the people. I believe it has become a government of, by and for the wealthy elites, who put so much dark money into buying elections.


----------



## IM2

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 66 and I did not attend any university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.
> I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just the politicians. They are elected. If the people who elect them do not believe this,  why are they there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. It's supposed to be a government of the people, by the people and for the people. I believe it has become a government of, by and for the wealthy elites, who put so much dark money into buying elections.
Click to expand...


Amen!


----------



## Fueri

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...



Oh, you'll get paid what you are owed, alright.






 zJqge.gif


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "we," and when is this destruction coming?
Click to expand...


We, are America and since you want to be a smart ass I will tell you that I can't give you a date certain, but just understand that if we do not change we will be destroyed.


----------



## IM2

Fueri said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you'll get paid what you are owed, alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zJqge.gif
Click to expand...


I'm fine with that. I will get older and go on to know that when I'm gone that if we are still here with ignorant whites like you , that I will go on to my rest knowing this nation will be destroyed and I did not have to live through the destruction.


----------



## IM2

deannalw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over... I'll give ya what you're owed
Click to expand...


I don't participate in homosexual activities. It appears that you enjoy them frequently.


----------



## IM2

deannalw



> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.



You'd care if these black guys called you a fucked up honky bitch. So stop lying. Those kids weren't thugs, that old man was the one acting like a thug.

That old man got what he deserved.

If you would dare spit on me you'd end up wearing dentures.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?  Which university do you attend, if you are old enough?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 66 and I did not attend any university.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.
> I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just the politicians. They are elected. If the people who elect them do not believe this,  why are they there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. It's supposed to be a government of the people, by the people and for the people. I believe it has become a government of, by and for the wealthy elites, who put so much dark money into buying elections.
Click to expand...





You don't vote?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> deannalw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd care if these black guys called you a fucked up honky bitch. So stop lying. Those kids weren't thugs, that old man was the one acting like a thug.
> 
> That old man got what he deserved.
> 
> If you would dare spit on me you'd end up wearing dentures.
Click to expand...




  another online badass!


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 66 and I did not attend any university.
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.
> I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just the politicians. They are elected. If the people who elect them do not believe this,  why are they there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. It's supposed to be a government of the people, by the people and for the people. I believe it has become a government of, by and for the wealthy elites, who put so much dark money into buying elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't vote?
Click to expand...


This is a dumb question. I say this because you can vote, your candidate loses and the winner represents everything that has been mentioned as the problem.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd care if these black guys called you a fucked up honky bitch. So stop lying. Those kids weren't thugs, that old man was the one acting like a thug.
> 
> That old man got what he deserved.
> 
> If you would dare spit on me you'd end up wearing dentures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another online badass!
Click to expand...


Well it seems that you ignore some things' here. Number one, the racist comment of that old man. Number two the statement of a person that said they would spit on me. Like I say, you enable the racists if you aren't one yourself.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over... I'll give ya what you're owed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't participate in homosexual activities. It appears that you enjoy them frequently.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have that I enjoy homosexual activities, frequently even?
Jumping to asinine conclusions seems to be a specialty of yours.
I wasn't alluding to anything homosexual or any kind of sexual when I suggested you bend over, you big stupid baboon.
I was suggesting a kick in the ass, which you really do need.
Pig


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's "we," and when is this destruction coming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We, are America ....
Click to expand...




You imagine that you speak for America? You don't even speak for anyone else here other than maybe one or two at most. Get over yourself a little.


And everyone knows why you can't give a date.


----------



## deannalw

IM2 said:


> deannalw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd care if these black guys called you a fucked up honky bitch. So stop lying. Those kids weren't thugs, that old man was the one acting like a thug.
> 
> That old man got what he deserved.
> 
> If you would dare spit on me you'd end up wearing dentures.
Click to expand...


You are a wretched excuse for a human being. You are part of the problem, each and every day that you live. 
It,s easy to be a message board badass, ain't it?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you credit, at least you cite your references and have not resorted to name-calling.
> I think that your observation about fear and understanding previously is quite accurate.  I do not agree that only white people fail to listen the way you describe above.  Unfortunately, blacks and whites have allowed themselves to be manipulated and polarized in order to continue a false narrative.  The biggest problem I see is the inability of so many to see just how they are used by politicians and to step across that line and join forces against these manipulative predators.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just the politicians. They are elected. If the people who elect them do not believe this,  why are they there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. It's supposed to be a government of the people, by the people and for the people. I believe it has become a government of, by and for the wealthy elites, who put so much dark money into buying elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb question. I say this because you can vote, your candidate loses and the winner represents everything that has been mentioned as the problem.
Click to expand...






Do you understand how voting works?


----------



## Fueri

IM2 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you'll get paid what you are owed, alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zJqge.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that. I will get older and go on to know that when I'm gone that if we are still here with ignorant whites like you , that I will go on to my rest knowing this nation will be destroyed and I did not have to live through the destruction.
Click to expand...



Yep, because ignorant blacks like you, which propagate this utter nonsense of reparations and seem to think it's perfectly ok to resort to violence if necessary, guarantee that there will be another generation of idiots to follow in your footsteps.

There will be no reparations.  Ever. 

There is nothing "ignorant" about pointing that out, as much as you'd like to label it, and every other opinion that you don't disagree with, as such.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you think 2 wrongs make a right.
> 
> So if some 87-year old man with dementia called you a nigga, you'd beat him silly, huh?
> 
> You're the sorriest excuse for a human being currently on this board, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that whites like you always try finding a way to excuse whites for wrongs while holding others to separate standards you don't follow yourselves?
> 
> So stop making assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the big question is it Mediterranean's, or Whites who are the "Issue"
> 
> Keep in mind Mediterranean Arabs enslaved more than Europeans, and the Europeans who started the Atlantic Slave Trade, and who took the most Black slaves were Mediterranean Portuguese, and Spaniards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Portuguese and Spaniards of the time period in question already had a large dose of Moorish blood in their veins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to this genetic PCA plot Spaniards are about half way between an Estonian, and an Algerian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which way you going with dat dere, Polish boy?
Click to expand...


Estonia's now #1 in Europe in educational PISA scores.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
Click to expand...


I've long considered moving to Poland, actually.

When have you thought about moving to Africa?


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now shut up? Why should he? Why should he be silenced? Are you afraid of what he says? Can't defend your position? Or maybe you are a racist.
> 
> Demand all you want, it won't get you anywhere however you are very entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at this fool.
Click to expand...


That's okay, I have been laughing at you this whole thread. 

You started out okay and now you morphed into a complete idiot who seems to hate white people. It isn't  because you are superior to them, because that would be racist and you pointed out blacks are not racist.


----------



## Papageorgio

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
Click to expand...


The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're entitled to your emotions, but logic is logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
Click to expand...

And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
Click to expand...


Why stop there?

Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?

Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
Click to expand...


Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.


----------



## IM2

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
Click to expand...


I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
Click to expand...







The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that.
Click to expand...


Just look @ Johannesburg where the blacks took over from the whites, now they're starving.


Taking what others have only gets you so far. Sooner or later you have to provide for yourself or die. They're dying in Johannesburg.

From lack of farming, but they wanted to take the farms over from the whites.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
Click to expand...


You keep talking about things but you offer no explanation as to why you believe they are what you say.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


Nonsense, Whites are great people.

It's the Mediterranean's who are f*cked up.

According to Haak a leading geneticist the English are significantly more Mediterranean than other Northern Europeans.

Orange below represents Neolithic peoples from the Near-East.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
Click to expand...





You seem to have a strange notion of freedom of speech.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just look @ Johannesburg where the blacks took over from the whites, now they're starving.
> 
> 
> Taking what others have only gets you so far. Sooner or later you have to provide for yourself or die.
Click to expand...


The thing here is that you just showed yourself to be another



Because whites took South Africa from the Africans by military force and ruled by authoritarian military rule until world sanctions got to be too much for them.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a strange notion of freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


Not exactly.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just look @ Johannesburg where the blacks took over from the whites, now they're starving.
> 
> 
> Taking what others have only gets you so far. Sooner or later you have to provide for yourself or die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing here is that you just showed yourself to be another
> 
> 
> 
> Because whites took South Africa from the Africans by military force and ruled by authoritarian military rule until world sanctions got to be too much for them.
Click to expand...


So now they cannot keep up with what the white man was doing in order to feed themselves.

You sound like that's Utopia for you. No whitey there.

Fail all around.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Whites are great people.
> 
> It's the Mediterranean's who are f*cked up.
> 
> According to Haak a leading geneticist the English are significantly more Mediterranean than other Northern Europeans.
> 
> Orange below represents Neolithic peoples from the Near-East.
Click to expand...


Mediterranean has nothing to do with this..


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm not saying there aren't lots of good, intelligent, hard-working black people, I'm just saying IM2 is not one of them.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just look @ Johannesburg where the blacks took over from the whites, now they're starving.
> 
> 
> Taking what others have only gets you so far. Sooner or later you have to provide for yourself or die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing here is that you just showed yourself to be another
> 
> 
> 
> Because whites took South Africa from the Africans by military force and ruled by authoritarian military rule until world sanctions got to be too much for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now they cannot keep up with what the white man was doing in order to feed themselves.
> 
> You sound like that's Utopia for you. No whitey there.
> 
> Fail all around.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you're ignorant.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm not saying there aren't lots of good, intelligent, hard-working black people, I'm just saying IM2 is not one of them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.

Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.

So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?

Is it because Whites look more different than you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Whites are great people.
> 
> It's the Mediterranean's who are f*cked up.
> 
> According to Haak a leading geneticist the English are significantly more Mediterranean than other Northern Europeans.
> 
> Orange below represents Neolithic peoples from the Near-East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mediterranean has nothing to do with this..
Click to expand...


How do you figure that?

Portuguese, and Spaniards (Mediterranean's)  took the majority of Black slaves from Africa in the Atlantic Slave Trade, and Arabs (Mediterranean's)( took even more Black slaves than the Atlantic Slave Trade.

Meanwhile the Northern Europeans with the most Mediterranean DNA, the English took the most slaves out of Northern Europe.

So, absolutely, Id say it's Mediterranean's, no?


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
Click to expand...


I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.


Either that or he's from Cobb county.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
Click to expand...


Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
Click to expand...


Neither.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
Click to expand...


About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.

That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.

But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.

So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
Click to expand...


You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
Click to expand...


And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.

This is not just about slavery.

This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?

And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.

That's what makes me s sure.

What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?

I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.

Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
Click to expand...


I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
Click to expand...


Damages?
Blacks in the U.S.A are among the World's richest Blacks, right up there with those in the Cayman Islands, the Bahamas, and Bermuda.
(Keep in mind they all are former slaves)

As opposed to Ethiopia which wasn't colonized, and is poor, and backwards by African standards.

BTW, the Black slave population in the U.S grew faster than the population of Europe, this seems to be supporting evidence that European starving  peasants had it worse than fed Black slaves


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
Click to expand...


I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
You REFUSED to answer.

It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


You're not owed a damn thing. Now stop with the fucktarded delusion the govt's gonna pay you reparations for being black.

Are you even sure your ancestors were slaves?

Many black people's ancestors in America were not slaves.

This is America, come up with something else to make money, it can be done.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
Click to expand...


No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.

You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
Click to expand...


Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball. 

In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
Click to expand...


Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
Click to expand...


Nah. If he is in AAA, I'm in Cooperstown.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
Click to expand...


Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.

How many slave owners were Polish?

Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
Click to expand...


What about in person?
How many people have mocked Black people in your face?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not owed a damn thing. Now stop with the fucktarded delusion the govt's gonna pay you reparations for being black.
> 
> Are you even sure your ancestors were slaves?
> 
> Many black people's ancestors in America were not slaves.
> 
> This is America, come up with something else to make money, it can be done.
Click to expand...


We are owed  a conservative estimate of 6.4 trillion dollars.  Every year idiots like you say ad believe as you do, your dumb asses cost this nation 2 trillion dollars. so  it's a matter of time son. .The issue is not just slavery fool. Slavery did not just end and everyone was treated equally and with the same equal opportunities, so then try shutting your pie hole because your argument has no merit..

This is America where whites were given free land by the government,  given low cost loans to buy homes ad start businesses by the government and provided jobs others  could not have by the government.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> .
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have that African Americans didn't enslave Africans in Liberia?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
Click to expand...


Again this is not about who owned the slaves dumb ass.  It is about who made slavery legal. Get that?

Polish are white people.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a strange notion of freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly.
Click to expand...



Seems so.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again this is not about who owned the slaves dumb ass.  It is about who made slavery legal. Get that?
> 
> Polish are white people.
Click to expand...


Poland abolished slavery in the 14th century.

Western Europeans who did enslave Blacks look a little Negroid, anyways.

They share many characteristics between Poles, and Africans, like curlier hair, more Dolichocephalic skulls, thicker skulls, more O blood type, less sexual dimorphism etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not owed a damn thing. Now stop with the fucktarded delusion the govt's gonna pay you reparations for being black.
> 
> Are you even sure your ancestors were slaves?
> 
> Many black people's ancestors in America were not slaves.
> 
> This is America, come up with something else to make money, it can be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed  a conservative estimate of 6.4 trillion dollars.  Every year idiots like you say ad believe as you do, your dumb asses cost this nation 2 trillion dollars. so  it's a matter of time son. .The issue is not just slavery fool. Slavery did not just end and everyone was treated equally and with the same equal opportunities, so then try shutting your pie hole because your argument has no merit..
> 
> This is America where whites were given free land by the government,  given low cost loans to buy homes ad start businesses by the government and provided jobs others  could not have by the government.
Click to expand...


Do you think us Poles should demand reparations for everyone who ever attacked Poland?

List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia

Obviously that would include reparations from the Mongols, Germans, Russians, Turks, Swedes, Ukrainians, Tatars, and others.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that African Americans didn't enslave Africans in Liberia?
Click to expand...


What evidence did the other person have that they did?

Maybe you go study the history of Liberia and then ask that question.

I have and that's why I can say that no African American went to Liberia to enslave Africans. This is the same type of lie like the Anthony Johnson being the first slave owner lie and the Irish slave lie. Or the blacks sold each other into slavery lie.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again this is not about who owned the slaves dumb ass.  It is about who made slavery legal. Get that?
> 
> Polish are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland abolished slavery in the 14th century.
> 
> Western Europeans who did enslave Blacks look a little Negroid, anyways.
> 
> They share many characteristics between Poles, and Africans, like curlier hair, more Dolichocephalic skulls, thicker skulls, more O blood type, less sexual dimorphism etc.
Click to expand...


We are talking about America. Your archeology is way off.  But then again you are presenting the stormfront version.

Polish are white people. I have to laugh at this. It's such a pathetic racist attempt to to deny. Downright juvenile actually.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish are white people.
Click to expand...


Polish Mulattoes look a lot less Negroid.

They look kind of like Egyptians, Ethiopians, or even Asian Indians.


As opposed to Western European mulattoes who typically just look like lighter Negroid's.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Mulattoes look a lot less Negroid.
> 
> They look kind of like Egyptians, Ethiopians, or even Asian Indians.
> 
> 
> As opposed to Western European mulattoes who typically just look like lighter Negroid's.
Click to expand...


All this would be fine if we were discussing race relations in Poland. But we ain't.

Those kids don't look any different than any other half back half white child.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Mulattoes look a lot less Negroid.
> 
> They look kind of like Egyptians, Ethiopians, or even Asian Indians.
> 
> 
> As opposed to Western European mulattoes who typically just look like lighter Negroid's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids don't look any different than any other half back half white child.
Click to expand...


Sure they do, they don't have as puggy features.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
Click to expand...


Nope I want all people to voice opinions, I love opinions and debate. I don't like the violence and speech and voicing an opinion is no justification for violence against another person. Skin color doesn't matter. Say what you want and I'm good with that.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
Click to expand...


You have every right to demand change, that doesn't mean it will happen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that African Americans didn't enslave Africans in Liberia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence did the other person have that they did?
> 
> Maybe you go study the history of Liberia and then ask that question.
> 
> I have and that's why I can say that no African American went to Liberia to enslave Africans. This is the same type of lie like the Anthony Johnson being the first slave owner lie and the Irish slave lie. Or the blacks sold each other into slavery lie.
Click to expand...


This National Geographic article says some interesting things.

History Haunts War-Torn Liberia

"The blacks from America who went to Liberia took with them the worst lessons of the ante-bellum South," said Williams. "They treated the Africans they met there the way the slaveholders in the American South treated them."

But the nation as a whole struggled. Americo-Liberians, based mainly around Monrovia, denied the native tribes the right to vote under the new constitution and even used them as forced labor. It was the beginning of more than 100 years of totalitarian rule by the colonists.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
Click to expand...




Racist vs racist


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
Click to expand...





They're both at preschool soccer level.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
Click to expand...


Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. I'm out b4 cranium sizes.


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that.
Click to expand...

I don't.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
Click to expand...

Come on, you know its true.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
Click to expand...



You know it's a dumb thing to say.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. I'm out b4 cranium sizes.
Click to expand...





Two peas in a pod.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. I'm out b4 cranium sizes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two peas in a pod.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have for Black equality?

Contrary to Liberal opinions, oppressed Blacks tend to have fared better, rather than free Blacks.

Ethiopia, and Liberia 2 Black nations which weren't really colonized, are poor, and backwards even by African standards.

Haiti which were the only Blacks in the New-World, who freed themselves, also ended up as the most poor, and backwards Blacks in the New-World.

Do, you have any explanations for all of this?

Or are you going to "Mouth off" like you usually do?


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. ...
Click to expand...



Evidently not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not.
Click to expand...


Contrary to your OCD, everything isn't equal, and as much as your OCD likes to put everything into equal boxes, doesn't make that true, either.

Absolutely, being of Irish descent, as you admitted you most likely have OCD tendencies.

A lot of Irish have pink skin from  Histamine flushes, which Histamine causes low Serotonin, thus OCD, to make matters worse, a lot of Irish have Red-Head genes, which Red-Heads also produce less Serotonin, causing OCD.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

One idiot can't tell us what prejudices he's experienced in person for being Black, despite claiming to be "Oh so oppressed"

The other idiot can't tell us what evidence he has for Black equality? In light of the fact of free Blacks faring worse than oppressed Blacks?

Anyways, I can't be here any longer, because I actually have a job to go to now.

What about you guys?
Do you have jobs besides being fail trolls?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of disgusting behavior I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Because you can do something doesn't mean you should.  But those who choose to still have the freedom to do so.  And, while the pen is mightier than the sword, sticks and stones will break bones, but words can never hurt me.  Use your tools wisely, I agree.  But there are too many using the "sword" unwisely, unkindly, and dangerously.  Just as many use words as a cudgel to beat those with whom they disagree into submission.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you move back to Poland I'll do that.
> 
> Don't start with me with anther dumb ass white racist rant. I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mongo, you go on' 'head and demand reparations in one hand and poop in the other.
> 
> See which one fills up 1st.
> 
> Yep, you's a iggggggggggnint sumbitch.
> 
> Nobody owes you anything. Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will get paid what we ae owed, because we ae owed, or this nation will be destroyed, Now these are the two inevitable outcomes.
> 
> So talk stupid all you want, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over... I'll give ya what you're owed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't participate in homosexual activities. It appears that you enjoy them frequently.
Click to expand...

OMG!  You really are the daftest thing around, aren't you?  OK, you are very, very young and miss references frequently.
Ever hear of a good, swift kick in the ass?  Of course not, your generation has been inundated with homosexual references.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The politicians game is to keep us looking at each other, fighting each other, concentrating all of our efforts of "the others" and not noticing that they are the cause of our problems. I noted before the story: There are 10 coins on the table, one guy grabs 9 of them and says, "quick, that other guy is stealing your money?" While we argue with each other, the larger sins of the government go unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just the politicians. They are elected. If the people who elect them do not believe this,  why are they there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. It's supposed to be a government of the people, by the people and for the people. I believe it has become a government of, by and for the wealthy elites, who put so much dark money into buying elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a dumb question. I say this because you can vote, your candidate loses and the winner represents everything that has been mentioned as the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how voting works?
Click to expand...

Dude, I'm not sure he/she/it realizes that mommy changing his diaper isn't magic.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old man should have kept his mouth shut, he was an idiot, however he I defend his right to say what he wants. That is no and I mean no excuse for violence. We are not a nation of anarchy, we are a nation of laws and we have a Constitution that protects our right for speech. Yes, there are consequences for being an idiot however violence was wrong and there is no excuse for it, none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just end with he was wrong and end it at that because the moment somebody says whites did something they actually have done those like you start hollering about black racism because you want to shut down our freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a strange notion of freedom of speech.
Click to expand...

He/she/it has freedom to speak as it desires.  You are a racist, so STFU, you do not have freedom to speak.  [sarcasm alert!]


----------



## gallantwarrior

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate it so much, and feel so oppressed, you can  feel free to move to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tlaking about demanding reparations from the governments a every level because these governments , federal, state, county and local made the laws.  Now shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why stop there?
> 
> Should Arab countries pay reparations for the Arab Slave Trade?
> 
> Should Africans pay reparations for selling their slaves to Europeans, and Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
Click to expand...

Even more recently: the Chibok school girls were taken and enslaved by...blacks!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
Click to expand...


You have the right to demand, and the right to die a bitter death of frustration as well.


----------



## gallantwarrior

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did the Arab slave trade take more slaves, it never truly ended, it still has gone on in recent years in places like Darfur, or Mauritania.
> 
> Besides, I've read many Sub-Saharan Africans admit that Arab nations are more intolerant, and racist against Blacks, than European ones.
> 
> So, why do you hate Whites, rather than Arabs?
> 
> Is it because Whites look more different than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
Click to expand...


From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."

According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again this is not about who owned the slaves dumb ass.  It is about who made slavery legal. Get that?
> 
> Polish are white people.
Click to expand...

Are you "white" people, or "black" people?


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....everything isn't equal, ...
Click to expand...



Oooooh, that's for sure...


----------



## Liberty777

[Qwouldn't OTE="Unkotare, post: 17393727, member: 31918"]





Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
Click to expand...



You know it's a dumb thing to say.[/QUOTE]
I w


Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
Click to expand...

Not dumb, logical.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again this is not about who owned the slaves dumb ass.  It is about who made slavery legal. Get that?
> 
> Polish are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you "white" people, or "black" people?
Click to expand...




Thanks to white slave owners's raping women, we are all black AND white.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> [Qwouldn't OTE="Unkotare, post: 17393727, member: 31918"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
Click to expand...

I w


Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
Click to expand...

Not dumb, logical.[/QUOTE]



Irrational


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the man called the guy a racial slur. That was the disgusting behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Because you can do something doesn't mean you should.  But those who choose to still have the freedom to do so.  And, while the pen is mightier than the sword, sticks and stones will break bones, but words can never hurt me.  Use your tools wisely, I agree.  But there are too many using the "sword" unwisely, unkindly, and dangerously.  Just as many use words as a cudgel to beat those with whom they disagree into submission.
Click to expand...

I've actually never agreed that words can never hurt me. People say mean hurtful things to each other all the time and I believe they really do hurt. Maybe not in the physical sense, but in the emotional and psychological sense. That's why it's so important to be positive and supportive in our words to children. They can have a life long effect.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Because you can do something doesn't mean you should.  But those who choose to still have the freedom to do so.  And, while the pen is mightier than the sword, sticks and stones will break bones, but words can never hurt me.  Use your tools wisely, I agree.  But there are too many using the "sword" unwisely, unkindly, and dangerously.  Just as many use words as a cudgel to beat those with whom they disagree into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually never agreed that words can never hurt me. People say mean hurtful things to each other all the time and I believe they really do hurt. Maybe not in the physical sense, but in the emotional and psychological sense. That's why it's so important to be positive and supportive in our words to children. They can have a life long effect.
Click to expand...


God bless ya for being so positive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....everything isn't equal, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, that's for sure...
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being I have seen the limit of your intelligence and seen Polish boy's for quite some time now, you're fucked. If he's AAA league, you are T-ball.
> 
> In b4 he starts talking cranium sizes and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both at preschool soccer level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Polish dude is a notch smarter. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....everything isn't equal, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, that's for sure...
Click to expand...


So, racial equality is a fantasy, no?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Qwouldn't OTE="Unkotare, post: 17393727, member: 31918"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I w
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dumb, logical.
Click to expand...




Irrational[/QUOTE]

Do you have a job?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Luddly Neddite said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The first recorded slave owner was a guy named Hugh Gywnn from Virginia who owned a save named John Punch at least 15 years before Johnson. So again this is about those who made the laws that made owning slavery legal. No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> 
> You're out of your league here son. Stay in your lane and just make senseless remarks trying to troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthony Johnson a Black man was still among the earliest slave owners.
> 
> How many slave owners were Polish?
> 
> Actually I can only think of an opposite case of  Polish General Kosciuszko, who used his money to free, and  educate Black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again this is not about who owned the slaves dumb ass.  It is about who made slavery legal. Get that?
> 
> Polish are white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you "white" people, or "black" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to white slave owners's raping women, we are all black AND white.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


How do you figure that?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that excuses a young, able-bodied boy beating up on the elderly man who is clearly unable to defend himself, correct?
> 
> No, and the bad lil mofo's friend was egging him on.
> 
> That old man would have been well within his rights to pull out a gun and blow the punk
> away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Because you can do something doesn't mean you should.  But those who choose to still have the freedom to do so.  And, while the pen is mightier than the sword, sticks and stones will break bones, but words can never hurt me.  Use your tools wisely, I agree.  But there are too many using the "sword" unwisely, unkindly, and dangerously.  Just as many use words as a cudgel to beat those with whom they disagree into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually never agreed that words can never hurt me. People say mean hurtful things to each other all the time and I believe they really do hurt. Maybe not in the physical sense, but in the emotional and psychological sense. That's why it's so important to be positive and supportive in our words to children. They can have a life long effect.
Click to expand...

Dealing with your children, as a parent especially, being supportive and encouraging is your job.  But you should also teach your children that it's a fact, some people are unkind and downright nasty and teach them that there are better ways to deal with words, or ideas, they may not agree with, or like than to throw temper tantrums and demand that the speaker "shut up"!  Sometimes, it's best to put such people "on ignore".


----------



## usmbguest5318

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.





Delores Paulk said:


> I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”



I don't much care for that definition.  I don't know that I've seen any "one sentence" definition that is entirely what racism is and none of what it is not.  The definition you've presented will do as a starting point, however.  Maybe one day I'll compose one of my of my own.  If/when I do, it would include what "yours" does.  What I think is missing from "your" definition is (1) verbiage that distinguishes racism from things that are similar and/or related, but that are yet not racism and (2) verbiage that reflects the multidimensional aspects of racism as apart from those things that resemble it or are related to/outgrowths of racism.

I tend to agree with you that it's very, very hard, probably even impossible, for blacks as a class/segment of society to be racist.  The reason I say that is that the most odious thing about racism is not merely that one holds the beliefs "your" definition notes, but also that the people holding those views can and do/have, on a class level, act(-ed) on them without comparable and due recourse by the despised.  

Blacks, being the minority of the size theirs is, simply haven't the numbers in positions of power to effectually act on whatever racist-seeming notions one, some or many of them may have.  If blacks had the numbers, there'd be something to talk about in that regard, but they don't; thus there isn't, nor, barring literally a major whites-only mortality explosion, will or can there be in the upcoming quincentenary.   After all, after some 400+ years, blacks are still but some 12% to 14% of the population; they aren't suddenly going to comprise a third or more of the population anytime soon, or not soon for that matter.  [1]

Were this a discussion about sexim, one might try to make the case that women could exercise sexism toward men.  There again, however, women simply don't hold enough positions of genuine power and authority to with real impact do so.  Moreover, because men and women coexist in the same households and have conjoined ends in mind, women displaying sexism, again at a societal level, against men is unlikely to happen for were it, it'd be tantamount to women cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  

That's easy enough to countenance across racial lines, particularly in a society where miscegenation is relatively rare.  When it bodes for ill affects on one's own household, however, it makes no sense at all.  That's a key way in which sexism differs from racism.  Most, perhaps all, other "isms" work that way too.



Delores Paulk said:


> “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.



I don't for a minute believe the Founders created racism.  All indications I've seen show it predates their founding activities by several hundred years.  Humanity has for millennia been aware there are multiple races, but AFAIK, it was during the Reformation that took root the notion that one race -- Caucasians -- was intrinsically superior to the other two.  

Among the key questions of that period was whether indigenous people of Asia, Africa and South America had souls, thereby making them be, indeed, human.  The Roman Catholic church decided they did, and Calvins and other Protestants, impelled by their need to distinguish their belief system from Roman Catholicism, disagreed for quite some time.  Religion thus became the thing that defined what it meant to be human, and basically being a pagan meant one was not.  If one wasn't human, it was as acceptable to enslave them as it was to domesticate a horse, cow or donkey and put them to work as beasts of burden.

That "philosophical" doctrine/justification, of course, had to change as more and more Africans, Native Americans and Central and South Americans converted to Christianity.  At the same time, there were economies depending on slave labor.  It was in that period that the Founders arrived at their impasse regarding the nature, role and practice of slavery in the nation they aimed to form.

That dilemma was at once caused and "solved" by various European thought leaders' inventing zoological, biological and botanical rationales that conferred humanity on blacks and browns, but a lesser form of it.  Additionally, in the 18th century, among the then emergent leaders in disciplines of ethnography and anthropology, the central question became "what happens when the races mix."

In that age, Africa, Asia, Australia and the South Pacific were rapidly colonized while British, French and Spanish colonists engaged also in their North American colonial expansion, which brought them into brutal contact with Native Americans. As a result of colonization, native people around the world were disappearing. The most extreme cases, found in Tasmania in the late 18th and early 19th centuries,  resulted in Tasmanians being literally wiped the off the face of the earth, while the Maori population of New Zealand was reduced by more than half in a period of a few decades. Their extinction was in large measure due to disease. European thinkers were fascinated by this, particularly given their ignorance of the role of germs, viruses and bacteria.  

What did they observe, but not fully understand?  They saw "colored" folks "dropping like flies" as soon as the Europeans put them to work as slaves and concluded the native non-Europeans people must therefore be an inferior form of human.  That was all the "science" they had to go on, so they went with it. 

I suppose one can't really blame them for that, for nobody then knew that it doesn't matter what race one is; if one has never been exposed to a disease or virus, one cannot have developed a resistance to it.  One can, however, hold plenty of blame over later individuals who perpetuated those notions of inferiority well after it'd been discovered that epidemiological factors, not race and any inherent inferiority stemming from it, had everything to do with the observed events.

That's about where the state of knowledge was about race, and what it entailed and didn't, when the Founders constituted the U.S. of America over the course of 1787 to 1790. [2]  They definitely didn't do a damn thing to dispatch any racist ideas, though some did try.  Trying is nice, but results are what matter, and as goes squashing racism from America's foundations, they got none.  Thus they perpetuated, rather than created, racism.



Delores Paulk said:


> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.



That's a huge hurdle for any white American to cross and be comfortable in their own skin after having done so.    Damn near everyone I know well is white, and, truly, not including my kids [3], I don't need two hands to count the ones who've arrived at the same place you have.  I need two hands to count the ones trying to get there, but it's not easy for them even as they want to get there.  I give those folks props for trying, encouragement on their sojourn, and grief for not having yet succeeded.



Delores Paulk said:


> many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them



I don't think racism is ingrained, not in the way that, for example, curiosity, hunting and chasing is ingrained in a cat's being.  Racism is ingrained only insofar as and by dint of being taught, just as how to kill successfully, and then eat their catch, are things a queen teaches her kittens.  If one doesn't teach racism, and one also teaches against it, one's kids won't become inculcated with it.  Obviously, one cannot teach that of which one is ignorant, but one overcome that if one sincerely wills to do so, but it takes an open mind and a secure conscience to actually do it. [4]



Delores Paulk said:


> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people. I mean really listen. Without criticizing. Without defending.



Yes, I think that defensive thing -- a thing borne out of internalizing what blacks and other minorities are saying -- gets in the way more than anything else.  I know that's a key stumbling block for the friends I noted above.  They hear/see "white people" and their brain says "me, Tom" or "me, Mary."  Seeing "white people" and construing it in the abstract is among the hardest things one might ask them to do.  Even when they start out comprehending the term in the abstract, it morphs into "I'm white.  Someone's pointing at me." [5]

It happens less often now than it used to, but occasionally they still revert, upon hearing remarks about racism, discrimination, etc., thinking that somehow the speaker might be referring specifically to them.  Unless the speaker happens to be someone who knows them really well, there's no way it's them to whom the speaker specifically refers.  

The task is for them to consider being said and ask themselves, and then to and for themselves, answer honestly whether the described behaviors/thoughts are ones they exhibit.  They don't have tell others that they've made the same mistakes.  They just need, in their own mind, to "own" whether that is a failing they have, and if so, commit to eradicating it and not spreading it.

I remember being on my own journey, so to speak, and the black partner (we were only three partners strong at the time) in my firm once in a while talked with me about race.  I bought up the "welfare as lifestyle" one time.  You know what he said to me?  

He said that while what I hear from him is a message about what whites can and need to do to get rid of racism, what I don't hear is what he says to the impoverished "welfare kids" and their parents about what they need to do make "the American way" work for them.  He straight up said -- and I'll never forget this -- he said:

I was a poor kid born into a profoundly poor family in the backwoods of Alabama and there is no child -- nary a nig*er, white, Asian or Hispanic -- that's had a harder way to make than I.  I have more hard truths to tell you and those kids in Southeast and my kinfolk in Alabama than any one of you will ever hear.  Just 'cause you hear me tell you things that challenge you does not mean the don't too.  We all have hard truths to learn, and ain't none of us going to learn them unless someone tells 'em to us and we take it heart.  So you focus on fixing yourself and let the "welfare kids" focus on fixing themselves, because this issue of whose self  fixes who first is BS and won't get anyone anywhere.​I may have missed a word or two there, but nothing important.  It's not about who takes the first step.  It's not not about who succeeds first.  It's about accomplishing one's own objective regardless of what anyone else does.  That was something I understood quite well when it came to school work as a kid and college student and in a business sense when I finished grad school.  It took the combination of him and my wife for to "get" that on a personal level.

Does everyone have that combination of collaborators, mentors I suppose, who can perspicuously get that message across to them?  I don't know.  I found the right people who did so for me scholastically, professionally and, in my wife, and Shawn, my business partner, personally.  All I can say is that one must seek them out.  I think those individuals are looking for "you" too, but "you" have to help them find "you," and "you" do that by looking for them and receiving them when they arrive.



Delores Paulk said:


> I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.



I don't know if for most white folks it's quite as overt as that statement makes it seem.  I also don't know that it's quite as simple as that statement makes it seem, though, admittedly, I think nothing about racism is simple.  It might once have been unalloyed, but if it ever was, it is no more.


There's an essay I read some time ago.  I've attached it to this post.  When one has some time (it's about seven pages long), that is those who can read it without getting defensive and flustered and read it from the perspective that the author is trying to be helpful not hurtful or accusatory, it's worth reading.  For white individuals not at that point, and/or not trying to be, I'd say don't bother for it'll just annoy you.  And quite frankly, I don't really want to, nor will I, engage in the type of conversation that'll issue from the ire that essay can inspire, at least not with people here whom I don't know well on the personal level that one needs to respectfully and honestly have that kind of conversation.  Were I to know the other party well and be in an venue where we can converse face to face, I'd engage, but not here.  I have neither the will nor patience to do that.



Delores Paulk said:


> I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor. *And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.*



White folks can, but they won't if they don't spend enough time -- years -- being an obvious minority.  I'd like to say that living as such in a place where being white is soemthing that's looked down on by material quantity of people would speed the process, but I don't know that such a place exists; thus the issue is more one of there being minimal opportunity than it is lack of actual ability.  It's not hard to find places that have deeply entrenched racism.  What's hard to find is places where merely being white is sufficient to precipitate it.

I know one sure way whites can fully comprehend it is the way my wife came to do so.  For her, it was the contrast in attitudes among American whites, blacks, etc. and those of the people in the countries where she lived until coming home to the U.S. for college.  She spent nearly twenty years of her life as an white American female who never lived in the U.S.  I don't know that it'd take one some score of years, but I know merely going few times on vacation to XYZ place, or spending six months doing some sort of outreach/charity "thing" isn't going to do it.  One has to come to fully know a different way a life to fully "get it" upon returning to the U.S.

Will plays a huge role too.  I don't think I'd "get it" but for having spent a lot of time working outside the U.S. and really having and wanting to "get it" to make my marriage work.  I know for myself, it was far from an overnight, or even decade's worth, of journey to get there.

More importantly than that, however, is that I don't know that what you're talking about, OP, what my wife developed, which is genuine empathy, is what anyone has to arrive at.  I think right now, what whites need to arrive at is knowing what behaviors and attitudes "cross the line."  Unfortunately, I think not nearly enough whites know where lays that line, and too many -- for whatever reason -- think they do, and rarely do the more subtle forms of racism register as having gone too far, so to speak.  I think, however, one can learn those things, but lacking a way to truly become empathetic, it's still going to take a degree of faith to at least sympathetically accept that, yes, those subtle things too are forms of racism and must therefore be eschewed, deplored and derided when observed.



Notes:

As some whites I know say, "Sh*t.  There aren't enough blacks to waste my time and energy being racist toward them.  If I'm gonna summon up the energy to hate, I'm at least gonna hate someone worth hatin', and in America, the only people there's enough of to be worth hatin' is whites, and I damn sure ain't hatin' myself, and since that ain't happening, I don't have time to be racist.  I got better sh*t to do."  That's not exactly how I'd phrase the same sentiments, and I'm not entirely sure they fully understand racism, but I "get" what they mean, and I'm pretty sure those individuals will give anyone a fair shake regardless of their race.  I guess one can't ever be "that into someone else's head," but as much as I can be, that's what I think.

I suppose, strictly speaking, one could cite 1776 or even the "Articles" period (1777 - 1787), but those years haven't quite the same gravitas as do 1787 to 1790.  I mean really.  Declaring independence in 1776 officially started an insurrection, but it didn't make us a be nation; it made us, in our Founders' minds, be not part of England's empire, _i.e.,_ a part of no nation.  The Articles of Confederation, technically, made us be a nation, but not much of one insofar as it produced what amounted to a cabal of geographically demarcated "tribes" and little, if anything, else, thereby teaching the Founders that if they carried that "states rights" sh*t too far, sh*t is exactly what they'd have as a nation.
My wife (deceased) made a huge effort -- far, far more of one than I'd have been able to make but for her -- to make sure our kids weren't taught or permitted to form ideas about others based on race.  She grew up a white girl who, until boarding school in Europe and then college in the U.S, lived nowhere whites were the majority race.

Before she passed, she insisted that all forms of racial generalizations, jokes, innuendos, etc. be unacceptable and sternly punished in our home.  She just wasn't having it, none of it -- not the patronizing, not the "colorblind" kind (She used to say, "If you tell me you don't see someone's color or race, you're a blind liar, which means you're blind to the fact that I know damn well you're lying."), or any other subtle manifestation of racism.  

I honored her wishes after she passed.  I'll say too that in some instances, my kids in some ways learned what she was teaching faster and more effectively than I did, especially my oldest.  Every so often, he'd catch me slipping up in some way that didn't register for me, and he'd call me on it.  I didn't have much choice but to own my mistake and give him props.
I think a lot of folks don't, or don't know know how to, teach teach their kids to be confident in their own skin without being bumptious.
I struggled with that, but even before I met my wife, I was well on my way to developing a mindset that told me "I know you don't know me, so you can't possibly know whether you're talking about me.  I know, and I know you don't."  That helped me a lot with the abstraction thing.  It also helped with allowing me to question myself and be truthful with myself in answering the questions.


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess it's because he was raised in a liberal, Northern shithole ghetto.
> 
> 
> Either that or he's from Cobb county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
Click to expand...

I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
Click to expand...


I had a feeling.

So you're in Pennsylvania is it?

I'm not. Blacks are a large percentage of the population here.


Mostly everybody's OK, there are your fringe jerkwads here and there, though.


Silly outside racist niggas wouldn't last long at all.

In my neighborhood, there is a committee.

If you fuck up egregiously, you will see the committee.

It is a multiracial committee.

You may not see much else after you see them.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
Click to expand...


Congratulations on a long and hopefully wonderful marriage.  I admire anyone who manages to hold a marriage together for that length of time.  It surprises me, however, that you would never have had experienced black opposition to your union.


----------



## Unkotare

A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience ....
Click to expand...


Rachel?


----------



## Marion Morrison

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a long and hopefully wonderful marriage.  I admire anyone who manages to hold a marriage together for that length of time.  It surprises me, however, that you would never have had experienced black opposition to your union.
Click to expand...


She wouldn't if she kept within Church circles. The love of God  overcomes all that racist crap.

It really does. Tbh, I'd rather go to the black Baptist church vs the white one in my neighborhood.

Yes there's a black one and white one..The black one has more of the spirit of God and less hypocrites.

Plus the black one probably has fried chicken and greens seasoned with smoked Oxtail on a Sunday afternoon. 

Beats the snot out of cold ham and sweet tea.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.



If an Ethiopian collective leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided, no?

Most of the World is collectivist leaning, basically the only place that is very Individualist is North-West Europe.

Individualists are destined to go extinct, as they foolishly allow in collectivists to overrun their nations, someday Individualism will be a memory for the most part.

Individualism is a weak, selfish ideology, not only does it put themselves above the group, which is selfish, it's weak because it can't differentiate threats, from individualism.

How stupid an extreme individualist would be, is to call an invading army destroying your nation, and say "Judge them as Individuals"
That's inherently weak, and something that should be avoided.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Marion Morrison said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a long and hopefully wonderful marriage.  I admire anyone who manages to hold a marriage together for that length of time.  It surprises me, however, that you would never have had experienced black opposition to your union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wouldn't if she kept within Church circles. The love of God  overcomes all that racist crap.
> 
> It really does. Tbh, I'd rather go to the black Baptist church vs the white one in my neighborhood.
> 
> Yes there's a black one and white one..The black one has more of the spirit of God and less hypocrites.
> 
> Plus the black one probably has fried chicken and greens seasoned with smoked Oxtail on a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Beats the snot out of cold ham and sweet tea.
Click to expand...

I quit going to church because of the hypocrisy.  I figured out a long time ago, one doesn't need a church full of other folks to tell you how to live a good life and care about other people.  I will accept your evaluation of black vs. white churches.


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently it is _racist_ to obtain _black_ slaves.  Enslavement of other races, ethnicities, etc, doesn't apparently count.  I suppose it comes from the same logic that allows blacks to call other blacks "*******", but if whites, or any other non-black calls them "*******"...well, that's racist, you see.
Click to expand...

My husband has often explained to me that young black kids call each other "My N*****," as a way of taking the hate and venom out of the word. It is said with a warm, accepting vibe. When white people use the word, it comes out with a totally different vibe - a hateful, loathing one, which is easily picked up.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.



Most of those who came to America came from strongly Individualist countries like Britain, Ireland, and quite strongly Individualist countries like Germany, and Italy.... Then there's the added fact that many of those came as "Frontiers peoples" who wanted to live freely as "Individuals" in rural America away from authority, and that the U.S then from there on attracted many more "Individualist types"

I'm in fact an American, but because of my South-Eastern Polish roots, from near the border of Collectivist Ukraine,I'm simply more Collectivist than the average America.

It's a matter of biology.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently it is _racist_ to obtain _black_ slaves.  Enslavement of other races, ethnicities, etc, doesn't apparently count.  I suppose it comes from the same logic that allows blacks to call other blacks "*******", but if whites, or any other non-black calls them "*******"...well, that's racist, you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband has often explained to me that young black kids call each other "My N*****," as a way of taking the hate and venom out of the word. It is said with a warm, accepting vibe. When white people use the word, it comes out with a totally different vibe - a hateful, loathing one, which is easily picked up.
Click to expand...


I told a Black guy that "Blacks were good dancers" and he got upset.

I can't imagine how "Traumatized" the little babies would be if they had to deal with Dumb Polak jokes like my people do.

In my local Polish bar / restaurant, some Irish American kept telling dumb Polak jokes, and none of the Polish people there overreacted.
In fact, the bartender from Poland laughed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
Click to expand...


So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a feeling.
> 
> So you're in Pennsylvania is it?
> 
> I'm not. Blacks are a large percentage of the population here.
> 
> 
> Mostly everybody's OK, there are your fringe jerkwads here and there, though.
> 
> 
> Silly outside racist niggas wouldn't last long at all.
> 
> In my neighborhood, there is a committee.
> 
> If you fuck up egregiously, you will see the committee.
> 
> It is a multiracial committee.
> 
> You may not see much else after you see them.
Click to expand...


People leave their cars running often in my neighborhood, and leave the car, how about in your neighborhood?


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a feeling.
> 
> So you're in Pennsylvania is it?
> 
> I'm not. Blacks are a large percentage of the population here.
> 
> 
> Mostly everybody's OK, there are your fringe jerkwads here and there, though.
> 
> 
> Silly outside racist niggas wouldn't last long at all.
> 
> In my neighborhood, there is a committee.
> 
> If you fuck up egregiously, you will see the committee.
> 
> It is a multiracial committee.
> 
> You may not see much else after you see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People leave their cars running often in my neighborhood, and leave the car, how about in your neighborhood?
Click to expand...


Not a problem here.

I left an orange chainsaw in the middle of the road for 4 days while I went on a bender about 10 years ago. It was there when I got back.


----------



## Papageorgio

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently it is _racist_ to obtain _black_ slaves.  Enslavement of other races, ethnicities, etc, doesn't apparently count.  I suppose it comes from the same logic that allows blacks to call other blacks "*******", but if whites, or any other non-black calls them "*******"...well, that's racist, you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband has often explained to me that young black kids call each other "My N*****," as a way of taking the hate and venom out of the word. It is said with a warm, accepting vibe. When white people use the word, it comes out with a totally different vibe - a hateful, loathing one, which is easily picked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told a Black guy that "Blacks were good dancers" and he got upset.
> 
> I can't imagine how "Traumatized" the little babies would be if they had to deal with Dumb Polak jokes like my people do.
> 
> In my local Polish bar / restaurant, some Irish American kept telling dumb Polak jokes, and none of the Polish people there overreacted.
> In fact, the bartender from Poland laughed.
Click to expand...


We had a black roommate and she told the best black jokes. She was a blast to have around.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
Click to expand...


Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..

I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
Click to expand...



And you're just another racist troll piling on, part of the problem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
Click to expand...


That's "History" well what about the "Present'?

Sure, a lot of Blacks don't live so well, due to a lot of single mothers, high crime rates in their neighborhoods, and some in poverty.

But, these first 2 issues actually got worse after the 1960's, when Black poverty rates decreased, and Black rights increased


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you're just another racist troll piling on, part of the problem.
Click to expand...


You're not a troll, though?

Hilarious!


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently it is _racist_ to obtain _black_ slaves.  Enslavement of other races, ethnicities, etc, doesn't apparently count.  I suppose it comes from the same logic that allows blacks to call other blacks "*******", but if whites, or any other non-black calls them "*******"...well, that's racist, you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My husband has often explained to me that young black kids call each other "My N*****," as a way of taking the hate and venom out of the word. It is said with a warm, accepting vibe. When white people use the word, it comes out with a totally different vibe - a hateful, loathing one, which is easily picked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told a Black guy that "Blacks were good dancers" and he got upset.
> 
> I can't imagine how "Traumatized" the little babies would be if they had to deal with Dumb Polak jokes like my people do.
> 
> In my local Polish bar / restaurant, some Irish American kept telling dumb Polak jokes, and none of the Polish people there overreacted.
> In fact, the bartender from Poland laughed.
Click to expand...

Don't cry too much, it will hurt Polish pride.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
Click to expand...

Yeah, because USMB discriminates and doesn't allow any race or ethnicity to be a troll but the Caucasian race...It's so repressive.


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's "History" well what about the "Present'?
> 
> Sure, a lot of Blacks don't live so well, due to a lot of single mothers, high crime rates in their neighborhoods, and some in poverty.
> 
> But, these first 2 issues actually got worse after the 1960's, when Black poverty rates decreased, and Black rights increased
Click to expand...

All the have to do is get off their ass and get a job and if one impregnates a woman, stay with the woman to help raise the seed he planted.


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a feeling.
> 
> So you're in Pennsylvania is it?
> 
> I'm not. Blacks are a large percentage of the population here.
> 
> 
> Mostly everybody's OK, there are your fringe jerkwads here and there, though.
> 
> 
> Silly outside racist niggas wouldn't last long at all.
> 
> In my neighborhood, there is a committee.
> 
> If you fuck up egregiously, you will see the committee.
> 
> It is a multiracial committee.
> 
> You may not see much else after you see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People leave their cars running often in my neighborhood, and leave the car, how about in your neighborhood?
Click to expand...

In my neighborhood, you can leave anything out,  the animals leave it alone, but the field rats will chew it up.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Qwouldn't OTE="Unkotare, post: 17393727, member: 31918"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> 
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I w
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dumb, logical.
Click to expand...




Irrational[/QUOTE]
How so?


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
Click to expand...


So says a loser.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says a loser.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow! That's all you got? Lol! Very disappointed, your entertainment value is tanking. You need to work on it.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's all you got? Lol! Very disappointed, your entertainment value is tanking. You need to work on it.
Click to expand...


That's all you deserve to get.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the "Black experience", exactly?
> Is it anything like "The Jimi Hendrix experience"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's all you got? Lol! Very disappointed, your entertainment value is tanking. You need to work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all you deserve to get.
Click to expand...


Still pretty lame, I'm sorry you can't entertain people, maybe in your next life? You seem to be lazy and not even trying.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a university and take some classes in African American history..
> 
> I mean these threads are not about people trying to learn from or about each other, its a troll fest with a bunch of white losers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's all you got? Lol! Very disappointed, your entertainment value is tanking. You need to work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all you deserve to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still pretty lame, I'm sorry you can't entertain people, maybe in your next life? You seem to be lazy and not even trying.
Click to expand...


Why waste time with the likes of you?


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's all you got? Lol! Very disappointed, your entertainment value is tanking. You need to work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all you deserve to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still pretty lame, I'm sorry you can't entertain people, maybe in your next life? You seem to be lazy and not even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why waste time with the likes of you?
Click to expand...


Now that is just plain funny! Thanks for the laugh nutter.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberty777 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Qwouldn't OTE="Unkotare, post: 17393727, member: 31918"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I w
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it will soon crumble if blacks or brown take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dumb, logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational
Click to expand...

How so?[/QUOTE]


Your comments are based on irrational fear.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So says a loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! That's all you got? Lol! Very disappointed, your entertainment value is tanking. You need to work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all you deserve to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still pretty lame, I'm sorry you can't entertain people, maybe in your next life? You seem to be lazy and not even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why waste time with the likes of you?
Click to expand...





The same could be said about you.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's all you got? Lol! Very disappointed, your entertainment value is tanking. You need to work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all you deserve to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still pretty lame, I'm sorry you can't entertain people, maybe in your next life? You seem to be lazy and not even trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why waste time with the likes of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same could be said about you.
Click to expand...


Not really. All you have done is tell me what I don't know according to you, but when asked to show examples you can't. I know what I am talking about and I know I am correct in what I am talking about.

You cannot say the same for yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you want to excuse the racial slur that old man made. That old racist should not have made the racial slur if he was unable to defend himself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Because you can do something doesn't mean you should.  But those who choose to still have the freedom to do so.  And, while the pen is mightier than the sword, sticks and stones will break bones, but words can never hurt me.  Use your tools wisely, I agree.  But there are too many using the "sword" unwisely, unkindly, and dangerously.  Just as many use words as a cudgel to beat those with whom they disagree into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually never agreed that words can never hurt me. People say mean hurtful things to each other all the time and I believe they really do hurt. Maybe not in the physical sense, but in the emotional and psychological sense. That's why it's so important to be positive and supportive in our words to children. They can have a life long effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with your children, as a parent especially, being supportive and encouraging is your job.  But you should also teach your children that it's a fact, some people are unkind and downright nasty and teach them that there are better ways to deal with words, or ideas, they may not agree with, or like than to throw temper tantrums and demand that the speaker "shut up"!  Sometimes, it's best to put such people "on ignore".
Click to expand...




*I often worry about the safety of my children. Especially when they roll their eyes and talk back.*


----------



## LOIE

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those who came to America came from strongly Individualist countries like Britain, Ireland, and quite strongly Individualist countries like Germany, and Italy.... Then there's the added fact that many of those came as "Frontiers peoples" who wanted to live freely as "Individuals" in rural America away from authority, and that the U.S then from there on attracted many more "Individualist types"
> 
> I'm in fact an American, but because of my South-Eastern Polish roots, from near the border of Collectivist Ukraine,I'm simply more Collectivist than the average America.
> 
> It's a matter of biology.
Click to expand...

Many black people were "brought" here. They did not want to come. And those who brought them decided that because of their biology, they were inferior and deserved to be treated as such.


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Africa though, why the heck would you want to live among the evil, Whitey oppressors, are you some kind of moron, or some kind of masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a long and hopefully wonderful marriage.  I admire anyone who manages to hold a marriage together for that length of time.  It surprises me, however, that you would never have had experienced black opposition to your union.
Click to expand...

In all those years I've only had to deal with one black girl who decided she didn't want "jungle fever" next door. Otherwise, no problems.


----------



## istand

toobfreak said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
Click to expand...


----------



## LOIE

istand said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, unequal opportunities and is always trying to keep certain people down. We tend to focus on isolated incidents that are splashed all over the internet instead of focusing on the larger issues of oppression which are still plaguing certain communities.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
Click to expand...



How so?


----------



## IM2

Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ....White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .... While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel......


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are. .....




Who? Which professions, racist?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .... While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel......
Click to expand...


This shows just how dumb you are Unkotare.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Which professions, racist?
Click to expand...


Name one. That's what institutional or systemic racism is all about idiot.

You calling me a racist is not going to stop me from saying what I say. I know I haven't made a racist  comment. I know that you are a dumb ass that if you see the word white and if it's not  someone white saying it you call it racist.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ,,,
> 
> You calling me a racist is not going to stop me from saying what I say. ....



Say what you want, racist. All the better the more you reveal yourself.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,
> 
> You calling me a racist is not going to stop me from saying what I say. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, racist. All the better the more you reveal yourself.
Click to expand...


You are becoming really boring.  I am no racist and you can't show any racism.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

You don't have to believe in physics either, OP. It's a free country.


----------



## Moonglow

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

The use of a powerfull mind depletion ray saps their ability to learn.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.



Most certainly prejudices are mostly directed at some Whites today, particularly Poles, Italians, French, and Southern Whites.

- Poles were bashed on TV as dumb Polaks for decades, and now lots of media outlets call Nazi German concentration camps as "Polish Death Camps" as if Poles created them, even though Polish Catholics were the first victims of Auschwitz.
There's been some anti-Polish films, or TV shows too, such include Borat  the doof speaking Polish phrases, the Big Lebowski depicting Poles as doofs, Stanley Kowalski on Streetcar named Desire depicting a Pole as a oaf, or Hot in Cleveland depicting fighting scenes of Poles, or the insane family on Malcom in the Middle admitting to being Polish.
Even the bum on Taxi was called a Polish name Ignatowski.

- Italians have a bunch of anti-Italian Mafia themed  TV shows, and in Hollywood films against them, most notable being the Sopranos, The Godfather, or Goodfellas, then there's the anti-Italian TV-show MTV's Jersey Shore.
On the Simpsons, and Family Guy, among other TV shows they make fun of Italians. 
Then you even have some ads make fun of Italians, like fat ugly Italian women who can hardly speak English, selling Tomato sauce, or Pizza, or something similar.

- Southern Whites also have some Hollywood films against them like Deliverance, Django Unchained, not to mention many horror films have Southern themes, and then some TV shows make fun of Southern Whites.

- French, also are sometimes bashed in TV shows, or in movies, typically as rude, or for surrendering, and W Bush went so far to be a President with a silly tiff with the French.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most certainly prejudices are mostly directed at some Whites today, particularly Poles, Italians, French, and Southern Whites.
> 
> - Poles were bashed on TV as dumb Polaks for decades, and now lots of media outlets call Nazi German concentration camps as "Polish Death Camps" as if Poles created them, even though Polish Catholics were the first victims of Auschwitz.
> There's been some anti-Polish films, or TV shows too, such include Borat  the doof speaking Polish phrases, the Big Lebowski depicting Poles as doofs, Stanley Kowalski on Streetcar named Desire depicting a Pole as a oaf, or Hot in Cleveland depicting fighting scenes of Poles, or the insane family on Malcom in the Middle admitting to being Polish.
> Even the bum on Taxi was called a Polish name Ignatowski.
> 
> - Italians have a bunch of anti-Italian Mafia themed  TV shows, and in Hollywood films against them, most notable being the Sopranos, The Godfather, or Goodfellas, then there's the anti-Italian TV-show MTV's Jersey Shore.
> On the Simpsons, and Family Guy, among other TV shows they make fun of Italians.
> Then you even have some ads make fun of Italians, like fat ugly Italian women who can hardly speak English, selling Tomato sauce, or Pizza, or something similar.
> 
> - Southern Whites also have some Hollywood films against them like Deliverance, Django Unchained, not to mention many horror films have Southern themes, and then some TV shows make fun of Southern Whites.
> 
> - French, also are sometimes bashed in TV shows, or in movies, typically as rude, or for surrendering, and W Bush went so far to be a President with a silly tiff with the French.
Click to expand...


Yawn! We are talking about racism not prejudice. And these prejudices you have pointed out are done by other whites. Django unchained showed no prejudice against whites. That how things were. Those anti Italian shows are written and produced by Italians. Lots of media outlets aren't calling German concentration camps anything but German concentration camps.

Thee is no equivalence here between what you have shown and what non whites have taken as result of racism.

So like I said, most racism is not directed at whites today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .



It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.

I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.

Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.

But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
Click to expand...


Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most certainly prejudices are mostly directed at some Whites today, particularly Poles, Italians, French, and Southern Whites.
> 
> - Poles were bashed on TV as dumb Polaks for decades, and now lots of media outlets call Nazi German concentration camps as "Polish Death Camps" as if Poles created them, even though Polish Catholics were the first victims of Auschwitz.
> There's been some anti-Polish films, or TV shows too, such include Borat  the doof speaking Polish phrases, the Big Lebowski depicting Poles as doofs, Stanley Kowalski on Streetcar named Desire depicting a Pole as a oaf, or Hot in Cleveland depicting fighting scenes of Poles, or the insane family on Malcom in the Middle admitting to being Polish.
> Even the bum on Taxi was called a Polish name Ignatowski.
> 
> - Italians have a bunch of anti-Italian Mafia themed  TV shows, and in Hollywood films against them, most notable being the Sopranos, The Godfather, or Goodfellas, then there's the anti-Italian TV-show MTV's Jersey Shore.
> On the Simpsons, and Family Guy, among other TV shows they make fun of Italians.
> Then you even have some ads make fun of Italians, like fat ugly Italian women who can hardly speak English, selling Tomato sauce, or Pizza, or something similar.
> 
> - Southern Whites also have some Hollywood films against them like Deliverance, Django Unchained, not to mention many horror films have Southern themes, and then some TV shows make fun of Southern Whites.
> 
> - French, also are sometimes bashed in TV shows, or in movies, typically as rude, or for surrendering, and W Bush went so far to be a President with a silly tiff with the French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn! We are talking about racism not prejudice. And these prejudices you have pointed out are done by other whites. Django unchained showed no prejudice against whites. That how things were. Those anti Italian shows are written and produced by Italians. Lots of media outlets aren't calling German concentration camps anything but German concentration camps.
> 
> Thee is no equivalence here between what you have shown and what non whites have taken as result of racism.
> 
> So like I said, most racism is not directed at whites today.
Click to expand...


So, prejudiced bullying between races is somehow worse, than prejudiced bullying within races?

Yeah, produced by self-hating Italians in it for money.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
Click to expand...


How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?

I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.

But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?
> 
> I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.
> 
> But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.
Click to expand...


Because I don't have to  prove to you  that I have been discriminated against when you read the crap posted in paces like this.

You don't think, that's your problem. I live in a rather small conservative town where the police stop blacks at 7 times the rate they do for whites claiming they are looking for drugs. The national rate is blacks get stopped 4  times mote than whites by police who claim to be looking for drugs. The national rate of drug use between backs and whites is the same. SO I don't have to answer your dumb ass questions when these facts sit in your face.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,
> 
> You calling me a racist is not going to stop me from saying what I say. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, racist. All the better the more you reveal yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are becoming really boring.  I am no racist and you can't show any racism.
Click to expand...






As I said, everyone can read your posts and make that call for themselves.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,
> 
> You calling me a racist is not going to stop me from saying what I say. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, racist. All the better the more you reveal yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are becoming really boring.  I am no racist and you can't show any racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, everyone can read your posts and make that call for themselves.
Click to expand...


Well right now only you and a few white racists seem to have that impression.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.



Lol! You believe what you posted? Lol! You cry a lot.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You believe what you posted? Lol! You cry a lot.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one here crying . You are.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You believe what you posted? Lol! You cry a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one here crying . You are.
Click to expand...


Sure, you are complaining, bitching and moaning and I'm good. I believe there is racism, that is this world. I'm not a racist, I agree blacks have been treated and in many areas still treated wrongly. The only person I can control in this issue is myself, I'm not responsible for anyone else.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You believe what you posted? Lol! You cry a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one here crying . You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you are complaining, bitching and moaning and I'm good. I believe there is racism, that is this world. I'm not a racist, I agree blacks have been treated and in many areas still treated wrongly. The only person I can control in this issue is myself, I'm not responsible for anyone else.
Click to expand...


That's a weak excuse. You can work to be a change that affects your community and reduce the racism therein. Stating historical fact ,law and policy is not crying.. You can bitch and moan about paying taxes and the government all you want and that's not crying but when we start holding whites accountable for what they are doing we have to be crying. Not so.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most racism is not directed at white people. White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. These forums are examples of that attitude. While you guys want to talk about how racism doesn't exist you come here and post volumes of racist drivel. Now when you go into your professions you bring the same attitudes you  have here because that's who you are.  So then when you are caught up and someone of color blasts you for your racism you whine about how whites are getting racism directed to them. No, that's not how it works. Quit practicing racism, you won't find people mad at you for doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You believe what you posted? Lol! You cry a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one here crying . You are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, you are complaining, bitching and moaning and I'm good. I believe there is racism, that is this world. I'm not a racist, I agree blacks have been treated and in many areas still treated wrongly. The only person I can control in this issue is myself, I'm not responsible for anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a weak excuse. You can work to be a change that affects your community and reduce the racism therein. Stating historical fact ,law and policy is not crying.. You can bitch and moan about paying taxes and the government all you want and that's not crying but when we start holding whites accountable for what they are doing we have to be crying. Not so.
Click to expand...


I'm not crying either, so what do you want for reparations?


----------



## WinterBorn

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.



If someone hates you based solely on your race, that is, by definition, racism.  Whether you believe in it or not does not change that fact.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?
> 
> I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.
> 
> But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't have to  prove to you  that I have been discriminated against when you read the crap posted in paces like this.
> 
> You don't think, that's your problem. I live in a rather small conservative town where the police stop blacks at 7 times the rate they do for whites claiming they are looking for drugs. The national rate is blacks get stopped 4  times mote than whites by police who claim to be looking for drugs. The national rate of drug use between backs and whites is the same. SO I don't have to answer your dumb ass questions when these facts sit in your face.
Click to expand...


Oh really?
Because Blacks were shown to be pulled over at a similar rate as Whites, however Blacks were more likely to be searched.

While it's true that Blacks go to jail more for drugs than Whites.
Use does not equate selling.
Do you have evidence that Blacks don't sell drugs more than Whites?

Also, there tends to be more Police in Black neighborhoods due to the fact that they are more dangerous.
They probably end up picking up more Black drug users because of that.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Meh.      People are free to believe blacks aren't racist just as surely as they can believe the Earth is flat.

 If they want to be an idiot, that's up to them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

WinterBorn said:


> If someone hates you based solely on your race, that is, by definition, racism.  Whether you believe in it or not does not change that fact.




 What I find amazing is the mental gymnastics of black racist losers who realize they fit the description, so indulge in reams of sophistry attempting to define the term in a way that doesn't include them.

 I would venture to say there is an inverse relationship between black success and black racism.  The successful blacks I have known don't engage in this bull shit, only the failures do.  Blaming all one's failures on skin color in a world where skin color does not prevent a man from attaining the highest position in the land is awfully silly.


----------



## Liberty777

Unkotare said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Qwouldn't OTE="Unkotare, post: 17393727, member: 31918"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I w
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reasonable response to a ridiculous statement is not to make another ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on, you know its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dumb, logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...



Your comments are based on irrational fear.[/QUOTE]
Fear of what?


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,
> 
> You calling me a racist is not going to stop me from saying what I say. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, racist. All the better the more you reveal yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are becoming really boring.  I am no racist and you can't show any racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, everyone can read your posts and make that call for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well right now only you and a few white racists seem to have that impression.
Click to expand...

Quit being a pussy.


----------



## gallantwarrior

PoliticalChic said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the guy called his gramma and baby sister syphllitic whores. NO words excuse that rotten shit those empty headed fucking little thugs were up to. It is too bad that old man didn't have a gun. I wouldn't have minded seeing the video end that way.
> It's about time you warped, pathetic punks learn that freedom of speech applies to everyone in America, not just you hysterical bastards that think the appropriate response to hearing words you don't care for means you get to commit domestic terrorism.
> I would spit on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech IS a wonderful thing. I have the right to say anything I choose, BUT if I choose to say something that is hateful, derogatory, spiteful, insensitive, am I using my freedom wisely?  As an adult I have the right to drink, but I choose not to because I have seen the negative results of drinking and do not want to be controlled by any substance. I have the right to smoke, but I choose not to because I value my health. I have the right to own a gun, but I choose not to because I believe in a Higher Power for my protection. We should use our freedoms wisely. We should choose our words carefully, because sometimes spoken words have consequences. And the pen is mightier than the sword.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Because you can do something doesn't mean you should.  But those who choose to still have the freedom to do so.  And, while the pen is mightier than the sword, sticks and stones will break bones, but words can never hurt me.  Use your tools wisely, I agree.  But there are too many using the "sword" unwisely, unkindly, and dangerously.  Just as many use words as a cudgel to beat those with whom they disagree into submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually never agreed that words can never hurt me. People say mean hurtful things to each other all the time and I believe they really do hurt. Maybe not in the physical sense, but in the emotional and psychological sense. That's why it's so important to be positive and supportive in our words to children. They can have a life long effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealing with your children, as a parent especially, being supportive and encouraging is your job.  But you should also teach your children that it's a fact, some people are unkind and downright nasty and teach them that there are better ways to deal with words, or ideas, they may not agree with, or like than to throw temper tantrums and demand that the speaker "shut up"!  Sometimes, it's best to put such people "on ignore".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I often worry about the safety of my children. Especially when they roll their eyes and talk back.*
Click to expand...

Firm discipline and guidance is also very important for a parent to exercise vis-a-vis their children.  Those aspects of child-rearing balance out being supportive and encouraging.  Unfortunately, parents nowadays seem to think that making excuses for every vile thing their children do passes as "supportive".  Telling a child that everything they do is most excellent and they don't need to win, just be there, is "encouraging".  Discipline is considered "abusive".  Teaching pride in their accomplishments, even if those accomplishments mean they did better than some other child, is considered bad because those children who did not do so well will feel badly about themselves (instead of trying harder next time).  You get my drift.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those who came to America came from strongly Individualist countries like Britain, Ireland, and quite strongly Individualist countries like Germany, and Italy.... Then there's the added fact that many of those came as "Frontiers peoples" who wanted to live freely as "Individuals" in rural America away from authority, and that the U.S then from there on attracted many more "Individualist types"
> 
> I'm in fact an American, but because of my South-Eastern Polish roots, from near the border of Collectivist Ukraine,I'm simply more Collectivist than the average America.
> 
> It's a matter of biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many black people were "brought" here. They did not want to come. And those who brought them decided that because of their biology, they were inferior and deserved to be treated as such.
Click to expand...

How many black people do you know who have been "brought" here against their will.  If you know some, please report them to your local authorities because enslavement is against the law and should be dealt with.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  and I will keep refusing to answer because the evidence of white racism is here in your face in these threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was born here. I want to see this change. I have the right to demand that it does change. Therefore I don't have to go anywhere because some loser white piece of shit suffers from psychosis. So fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a long and hopefully wonderful marriage.  I admire anyone who manages to hold a marriage together for that length of time.  It surprises me, however, that you would never have had experienced black opposition to your union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all those years I've only had to deal with one black girl who decided she didn't want "jungle fever" next door. Otherwise, no problems.
Click to expand...

"Jungle Fever"?


----------



## gallantwarrior

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?
> 
> I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.
> 
> But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.
Click to expand...

Dude, I don't know why you are still responding to this phenomenal troll moron.  It's much like combat of the wits with an unarmed opponent...or fighting brain-seeking zombies.  He/she/it continues to lurch along in a vain attempt to corner you and desperately suck some modicum of intelligence from your gray matter.


----------



## Unkotare

gallantwarrior said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?
> 
> I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.
> 
> But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I don't know why you are still responding to this phenomenal troll moron. ....
Click to expand...



Kindred spirits.


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.

I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens. 

Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good. 

Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about in person?
> How many people have mocked Black people in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you earlier what "Prejudices" you've experienced for being Black?
> You REFUSED to answer.
> 
> It seems you just make up a bunch of cr@p about being so oppressed, but you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a long and hopefully wonderful marriage.  I admire anyone who manages to hold a marriage together for that length of time.  It surprises me, however, that you would never have had experienced black opposition to your union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all those years I've only had to deal with one black girl who decided she didn't want "jungle fever" next door. Otherwise, no problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jungle Fever"?
Click to expand...

It was a movie where a black guy and white girl got together.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
Click to expand...


As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?


----------



## LOIE

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those who came to America came from strongly Individualist countries like Britain, Ireland, and quite strongly Individualist countries like Germany, and Italy.... Then there's the added fact that many of those came as "Frontiers peoples" who wanted to live freely as "Individuals" in rural America away from authority, and that the U.S then from there on attracted many more "Individualist types"
> 
> I'm in fact an American, but because of my South-Eastern Polish roots, from near the border of Collectivist Ukraine,I'm simply more Collectivist than the average America.
> 
> It's a matter of biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many black people were "brought" here. They did not want to come. And those who brought them decided that because of their biology, they were inferior and deserved to be treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many black people do you know who have been "brought" here against their will.  If you know some, please report them to your local authorities because enslavement is against the law and should be dealt with.
Click to expand...

You realize, of course, exactly what I was referring to. My husband often remarks that the folks like you mention, who came here for freedom and a better life, always have a home country to go back to if they want to and probably relatives who would welcome them. He and other blacks like him, however, have little or no idea which part of Africa his ancestors were taken from and would be totally at a loss trying to find a place in Africa he could call home and return to.


----------



## LOIE

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
Click to expand...

I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
Click to expand...


Contrary to your Liberal opinions, Blacks who were "Oppressed" longer tended to fare better in the long term.
Probably because the White man helped them in the long run.

If you don't deny it?
Why is it is New-World Blacks live better than those Blacks in Africa?
Except for Haiti sometimes, which Haiti were the only Blacks in the New-World to free themselves.

I mean Ethiopia, and Liberia weren't really colonized, and they're even poor, and backwards by African standards, meanwhile South Africa the longest colonized Blacks tend to be some of the richest of Africa.


----------



## LOIE

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?
> 
> I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.
> 
> But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't have to  prove to you  that I have been discriminated against when you read the crap posted in paces like this.
> 
> You don't think, that's your problem. I live in a rather small conservative town where the police stop blacks at 7 times the rate they do for whites claiming they are looking for drugs. The national rate is blacks get stopped 4  times mote than whites by police who claim to be looking for drugs. The national rate of drug use between backs and whites is the same. SO I don't have to answer your dumb ass questions when these facts sit in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> Because Blacks were shown to be pulled over at a similar rate as Whites, however Blacks were more likely to be searched.
> 
> While it's true that Blacks go to jail more for drugs than Whites.
> Use does not equate selling.
> Do you have evidence that Blacks don't sell drugs more than Whites?
> 
> Also, there tends to be more Police in Black neighborhoods due to the fact that they are more dangerous.
> They probably end up picking up more Black drug users because of that.
Click to expand...

In response to you saying blacks are more dangerous: From the book, "The New Jim Crow." by Michelle Alexander - "It is impossible to overstate the significance of race in defining the basic structure of American Society. The structure and content of the original Constitution was based largely on the effort to preserve a racial caste system - slavery - while at the same time affording political and economic rights to whites, especially propertied whites. Under the terms of our country's founding document, slaves were defined as three-fifths of a man, not a real, whole human being. Upon this racist fiction rests the entire structure of American democracy."

Later in the book she explains how the War on Drugs changed community policing into military policing, and that the prison population has grown due to changes in laws and policies, not changes in crime rates. She tells stories about the brutal treatment of minorities. "In every state across our nation, African Americans, particularly in the poorest neighborhoods - are subjected to tactics and practices that would result in public outrage and scandal if committed in middle-class white neighborhoods.  

"Although the majority of illegal drug users and dealers nationwide are white, 3/4 of all people imprisoned for drug offenses have been black or Latino. There is, of course, an official explanation for this: crime rates. This explanation has tremendous appeal - before you know the facts - for it is consistent with, and reinforces, dominant racial narratives about crime and criminality dating back to slavery. The truth, however, is that rates and patterns of drug crime do not explain the glaring racial disparities in our criminal justice system. People of all races use and sell illegal drugs at remarkably similar rates.  Any notion that drug use among blacks is more severe or dangerous is belied by the data: white youth have about three times the number of drug-related emergency room visits as their African American counterparts."

This is an eye-opening book, if you have the time and desire to read it's 261 pages.


----------



## Papageorgio

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
Click to expand...


That is why I am for charter schools, time to let people decide where they want to send their children to school. 

There are laws against housing discrimination did your friend report what was happening to the  authorities? The Fair Housing and Fair Credit Act make it a crime to discriminate against those wanting to buy or rent housing. It is also against the law to deny credit if the person meets the criteria. Your real estate friend should be ashamed of themselves for not standing up and reporting it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those who came to America came from strongly Individualist countries like Britain, Ireland, and quite strongly Individualist countries like Germany, and Italy.... Then there's the added fact that many of those came as "Frontiers peoples" who wanted to live freely as "Individuals" in rural America away from authority, and that the U.S then from there on attracted many more "Individualist types"
> 
> I'm in fact an American, but because of my South-Eastern Polish roots, from near the border of Collectivist Ukraine,I'm simply more Collectivist than the average America.
> 
> It's a matter of biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many black people were "brought" here. They did not want to come. And those who brought them decided that because of their biology, they were inferior and deserved to be treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many black people do you know who have been "brought" here against their will.  If you know some, please report them to your local authorities because enslavement is against the law and should be dealt with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize, of course, exactly what I was referring to. My husband often remarks that the folks like you mention, who came here for freedom and a better life, always have a home country to go back to if they want to and probably relatives who would welcome them. He and other blacks like him, however, have little or no idea which part of Africa his ancestors were taken from and would be totally at a loss trying to find a place in Africa he could call home and return to.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what my ancestry is or where I came from, I suppose I could get a DNA test, but the only country I know as home is the US. So I guess your statement is confusing to me.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....




You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property. 

Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> ...
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied,....




Are you kidding? Did you not pay attention in 2008?


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> ...
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites.....




This comment is ignorant, facile, and fundamentally racist. You are trying waaaaay too hard.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> .... the folks like you mention, who came here for freedom and a better life, always have a home country to go back to if they want to .....




Again, ignorant. Again, trying too hard.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?
> 
> I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.
> 
> But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't have to  prove to you  that I have been discriminated against when you read the crap posted in paces like this.
> 
> You don't think, that's your problem. I live in a rather small conservative town where the police stop blacks at 7 times the rate they do for whites claiming they are looking for drugs. The national rate is blacks get stopped 4  times mote than whites by police who claim to be looking for drugs. The national rate of drug use between backs and whites is the same. SO I don't have to answer your dumb ass questions when these facts sit in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> Because Blacks were shown to be pulled over at a similar rate as Whites, however Blacks were more likely to be searched.
> 
> While it's true that Blacks go to jail more for drugs than Whites.
> Use does not equate selling.
> Do you have evidence that Blacks don't sell drugs more than Whites?
> 
> Also, there tends to be more Police in Black neighborhoods due to the fact that they are more dangerous.
> They probably end up picking up more Black drug users because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In response to you saying blacks are more dangerous: From the book, "The New Jim Crow." by Michelle Alexander - "It is impossible to overstate the significance of race in defining the basic structure of American Society. The structure and content of the original Constitution was based largely on the effort to preserve a racial caste system - slavery - while at the same time affording political and economic rights to whites, especially propertied whites. Under the terms of our country's founding document, slaves were defined as three-fifths of a man, not a real, whole human being. Upon this racist fiction rests the entire structure of American democracy."
> 
> Later in the book she explains how the War on Drugs changed community policing into military policing, and that the prison population has grown due to changes in laws and policies, not changes in crime rates. She tells stories about the brutal treatment of minorities. "In every state across our nation, African Americans, particularly in the poorest neighborhoods - are subjected to tactics and practices that would result in public outrage and scandal if committed in middle-class white neighborhoods.
> 
> "Although the majority of illegal drug users and dealers nationwide are white, 3/4 of all people imprisoned for drug offenses have been black or Latino. There is, of course, an official explanation for this: crime rates. This explanation has tremendous appeal - before you know the facts - for it is consistent with, and reinforces, dominant racial narratives about crime and criminality dating back to slavery. The truth, however, is that rates and patterns of drug crime do not explain the glaring racial disparities in our criminal justice system. People of all races use and sell illegal drugs at remarkably similar rates.  Any notion that drug use among blacks is more severe or dangerous is belied by the data: white youth have about three times the number of drug-related emergency room visits as their African American counterparts."
> 
> This is an eye-opening book, if you have the time and desire to read it's 261 pages.
Click to expand...


The murder rate of African Americans is similar to that of Mexico.
What do you mean African Americans aren't more dangerous?
Even the high income, low poverty rate, Black dominated county, called Prince George's County, Maryland, has a high murder rate.

Because Blacks are more criminal, they warrant more police presence in their neighborhoods, and thus are more likely to get busted for drugs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
Click to expand...


Having good students is obviously the most important factor, judging by the fact that Blacks coming from families making over $200,000 have almost identical SAT scores as Whites coming from families making under $20,000.


----------



## mlw

Cellblock2429 said:


> ---- Even in the South, more than 80% of the white population never owned slaves. Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.  Michael Medved - Six inconvenient truths about the U.S. and slavery



Moreover, white slavery isn't even mentioned in the public discourse. But facts are that the vast majority of slaves in human history have been white. Between one-half and two-thirds of white immigrants to the American colonies between the 1630s and American Revolution were consigned to slavery--some forcibly, whereas others had to underwrite a slave contract to avoid starvation (cf. Wikipedia).

The majority of white Americans are descended from slaves. They don't like to hear that. However, Blacks like to hear about their slave heritage, because then they can put blame for their own woeful plight on the white slave descendants.

M. Winther


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
Click to expand...


In this case more money would go a long way to equalize things. And school; funding formulas  maybe should be determined by something else besides property taxes. Maybe every school; gets he same amount of money? After all they are all required to meet the same standards and judged n the same standards.


----------



## IM2

mlw said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---- Even in the South, more than 80% of the white population never owned slaves. Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.  Michael Medved - Six inconvenient truths about the U.S. and slavery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, white slavery isn't even mentioned in the public discourse. But facts are that the vast majority of slaves in human history have been white. Between one-half and two-thirds of white immigrants to the American colonies between the 1630s and American Revolution were consigned to slavery--some forcibly, whereas others had to underwrite a slave contract to avoid starvation (cf. Wikipedia).
> 
> The majority of white Americans are descended from slaves. They don't like to hear that. However, Blacks like to hear about their slave heritage, because then they can put blame for their own woeful plight on the white slave descendants.
> 
> M. Winther
Click to expand...

 
Incorrect.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having good students is obviously the most important factor, judging by the fact that Blacks coming from families making over $200,000 have almost identical SAT scores as Whites coming from families making under $20,000.
Click to expand...

SAT scores don't mean anything.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contrary to your Liberal opinions, Blacks who were "Oppressed" longer tended to fare better in the long term.
> Probably because the White man helped them in the long run.
> 
> If you don't deny it?
> Why is it is New-World Blacks live better than those Blacks in Africa?
> Except for Haiti sometimes, which Haiti were the only Blacks in the New-World to free themselves.
> 
> I mean Ethiopia, and Liberia weren't really colonized, and they're even poor, and backwards by African standards, meanwhile South Africa the longest colonized Blacks tend to be some of the richest of Africa.
Click to expand...


This is pure ignorance.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people are still practicing racism in a covert manner. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly wasn't very covert, when I was growing up as a Millennial here in Putnam County, New York.
> 
> I had a Black Jamaican friend in middle school, and when I was with him he was attacked by an Italian guy, and it was for no reason, but a Black guy went into his neighborhood, because he didn't speak to him, or even know him, but just started attacking him.
> 
> Another time I was with him, and some Italian skater kids, called him a "Sh*t skin" before shooting off fireworks at him.
> 
> But, he (The Jamaican kid) really ended up being a piece of sh*t, he ended up stabbing another Black kid, went to jail, got out and went back for raping a White girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. This is the problem with you millennials you don't know things and you always want to argue like you are sages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come you can't tell us what discrimination you've experienced in person for being Black?
> 
> I don't think it's common today, because not only do many Whites fear attacking Blacks, due to hate crimes, lawsuits, and feral attacks in response.
> 
> But, because the majority of Blacks live in Liberal areas, surrounded by Blacks, and Liberal Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't have to  prove to you  that I have been discriminated against when you read the crap posted in paces like this.
> 
> You don't think, that's your problem. I live in a rather small conservative town where the police stop blacks at 7 times the rate they do for whites claiming they are looking for drugs. The national rate is blacks get stopped 4  times mote than whites by police who claim to be looking for drugs. The national rate of drug use between backs and whites is the same. SO I don't have to answer your dumb ass questions when these facts sit in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> Because Blacks were shown to be pulled over at a similar rate as Whites, however Blacks were more likely to be searched.
> 
> While it's true that Blacks go to jail more for drugs than Whites.
> Use does not equate selling.
> Do you have evidence that Blacks don't sell drugs more than Whites?
> 
> Also, there tends to be more Police in Black neighborhoods due to the fact that they are more dangerous.
> They probably end up picking up more Black drug users because of that.
Click to expand...


The information speak on is based on a longitudinal study that has been done for over a decade.

You speak only from a position of racist white ignorance.

Given that whites control the shipping and distribution of drugs, then your argument fails right there.

You apparently do not study the information that is recorded in the UCR.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I don't live in Africa and Arabs are not responsible for what happened here, you  get a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3% of White Americans in 1860, were slave owners.
> 
> That means close to 97% of White Americans back then didn't own slaves.
> 
> But, since 1860, many Irish, Germans, Italians, Poles, and Jews etc. saturated White America too.
> 
> So, what makes you so sure that so many Whitey's owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 100 percent of the government was white and they made the laws.
> 
> This is not just about slavery.
> 
> This is about the time from 1618 until at least 1965.  There was a 100 year period after slavery. Can you explain what happened during this time?
> 
> And since the various governments made those laws to, then we are owed for that because of the damages those laws caused.
> 
> That's what makes me s sure.
> 
> What you are trying to argue is not even close to what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the first recorded American slave owner Anthony Johnson a Black man?
> 
> I guess slavery was "Cool" to Blacks, so long as they profited.
> 
> Keep in mind African Americans also went to Liberia to enslave Africans, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, African Americans did not go to Liberia to enslave Africans.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that African Americans didn't enslave Africans in Liberia?
Click to expand...


The history of Liberia.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case more money would go a long way to equalize things. And school; funding formulas  maybe should be determined by something else besides property taxes. Maybe every school; gets he same amount of money? After all they are all required to meet the same standards and judged n the same standards.
Click to expand...





Not gonna happen, comrade.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having good students is obviously the most important factor, judging by the fact that Blacks coming from families making over $200,000 have almost identical SAT scores as Whites coming from families making under $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores don't mean anything.
Click to expand...




Are the two of you comfortable down there at rock bottom?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case more money would go a long way to equalize things. And school; funding formulas  maybe should be determined by something else besides property taxes. Maybe every school; gets he same amount of money? After all they are all required to meet the same standards and judged n the same standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen, comrade.
Click to expand...


And we will continue to fall as a nation.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having good students is obviously the most important factor, judging by the fact that Blacks coming from families making over $200,000 have almost identical SAT scores as Whites coming from families making under $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores don't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the two of you comfortable down there at rock bottom?
Click to expand...


Well given I  got my masters 30 years ago and have retired after a successful career I figure the only person on the bottom are those like you.

You have a losers state of mind.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> mlw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---- Even in the South, more than 80% of the white population never owned slaves. Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.  Michael Medved - Six inconvenient truths about the U.S. and slavery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, white slavery isn't even mentioned in the public discourse. But facts are that the vast majority of slaves in human history have been white. Between one-half and two-thirds of white immigrants to the American colonies between the 1630s and American Revolution were consigned to slavery--some forcibly, whereas others had to underwrite a slave contract to avoid starvation (cf. Wikipedia).
> 
> The majority of white Americans are descended from slaves. They don't like to hear that. However, Blacks like to hear about their slave heritage, because then they can put blame for their own woeful plight on the white slave descendants.
> 
> M. Winther
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
Click to expand...

 /---- Got anything to prove it or is it just your knee jerk reaction to dismiss anything posted that disagrees with your agenda?


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---- Even in the South, more than 80% of the white population never owned slaves. Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.  Michael Medved - Six inconvenient truths about the U.S. and slavery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, white slavery isn't even mentioned in the public discourse. But facts are that the vast majority of slaves in human history have been white. Between one-half and two-thirds of white immigrants to the American colonies between the 1630s and American Revolution were consigned to slavery--some forcibly, whereas others had to underwrite a slave contract to avoid starvation (cf. Wikipedia).
> 
> The majority of white Americans are descended from slaves. They don't like to hear that. However, Blacks like to hear about their slave heritage, because then they can put blame for their own woeful plight on the white slave descendants.
> 
> M. Winther
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Got anything to prove it or is it just your knee jerk reaction to dismiss anything posted that disagrees with your agenda?
Click to expand...


Why do I have to prove everything to you maggots when you male ludicrous racist comments you can't prove whatsoever.

The majority of white Americans did not descend from slaves. There is NO and I MEAN ZERO evidence supporting this clam. Given that most of the history we have read was written by whites, if this was the case it is sure enough evidence of the fact that this system complete with education and information is based upon white supremacy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contrary to your Liberal opinions, Blacks who were "Oppressed" longer tended to fare better in the long term.
> Probably because the White man helped them in the long run.
> 
> If you don't deny it?
> Why is it is New-World Blacks live better than those Blacks in Africa?
> Except for Haiti sometimes, which Haiti were the only Blacks in the New-World to free themselves.
> 
> I mean Ethiopia, and Liberia weren't really colonized, and they're even poor, and backwards by African standards, meanwhile South Africa the longest colonized Blacks tend to be some of the richest of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance.
Click to expand...


How come New World Blacks are in better shape economically than those of Africa?
With perhaps the exception of Haiti, which were the first to free themselves.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having good students is obviously the most important factor, judging by the fact that Blacks coming from families making over $200,000 have almost identical SAT scores as Whites coming from families making under $20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores don't mean anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the two of you comfortable down there at rock bottom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given I  got my masters 30 years ago and have retired after a successful career I figure the only person on the bottom are those like you.
> 
> You have a losers state of mind.
Click to expand...





Your own words put you on rock bottom with dopey there. Don't like it? Choose your words more carefully.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot [sic] to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got it wrong. Inner city schools get, if anything, more state and federal funding. Often very large grants for targeted programs. Wealthy suburbs have more money to work with because local funding generally comes from property taxes - which are obviously higher on more valuable property.
> 
> Most inner city schools could sure use more money, but money alone has never solved a school's problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case more money would go a long way to equalize things. And school; funding formulas  maybe should be determined by something else besides property taxes. Maybe every school; gets he same amount of money? After all they are all required to meet the same standards and judged n the same standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we will continue to fall as a nation.
Click to expand...



"Continue"?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the OP: "_*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me. I do not like it. I do not run from it. I deal with it as best I can. But I do not consider it racism*_."
> 
> According to it's own opening premise, it cannot have experienced any prejudices for being black, as it claimed to be a white person.  That being said, and observing some of its statements throughout this thread, it cannot possibly have any idea what black people experience, it being a white person.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been given insights into what black people experience because I have been married to a black man for 36 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a long and hopefully wonderful marriage.  I admire anyone who manages to hold a marriage together for that length of time.  It surprises me, however, that you would never have had experienced black opposition to your union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all those years I've only had to deal with one black girl who decided she didn't want "jungle fever" next door. Otherwise, no problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jungle Fever"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a movie where a black guy and white girl got together.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A prerequisite for being a useful fool for bloody communist fantasy is the inability to see people as individuals. A clear sign that someone is not an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those who came to America came from strongly Individualist countries like Britain, Ireland, and quite strongly Individualist countries like Germany, and Italy.... Then there's the added fact that many of those came as "Frontiers peoples" who wanted to live freely as "Individuals" in rural America away from authority, and that the U.S then from there on attracted many more "Individualist types"
> 
> I'm in fact an American, but because of my South-Eastern Polish roots, from near the border of Collectivist Ukraine,I'm simply more Collectivist than the average America.
> 
> It's a matter of biology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many black people were "brought" here. They did not want to come. And those who brought them decided that because of their biology, they were inferior and deserved to be treated as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many black people do you know who have been "brought" here against their will.  If you know some, please report them to your local authorities because enslavement is against the law and should be dealt with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You realize, of course, exactly what I was referring to. My husband often remarks that the folks like you mention, who came here for freedom and a better life, always have a home country to go back to if they want to and probably relatives who would welcome them. He and other blacks like him, however, have little or no idea which part of Africa his ancestors were taken from and would be totally at a loss trying to find a place in Africa he could call home and return to.
Click to expand...

OK, let's go with that "folks like you" comment: I have always been pretty clear that while European ancestors are part of my heritage, _*I*_ am a native-born American (i.e. United States citizen).  I have always been here, so I am already in my _home country, _nothing to go back to, no known relatives waiting with open arms and a sofa to sleep on.  So, your assumption...or perhaps your husband's assumption about folks like me is false.
I studied and wrote about institutional racism long ago during my university days.  Sorry to say, it isn't only whites who perpetrate institutional racism.  There are plenty of blacks who maintain the "blacks as victims" fiction in order to further their own livelihoods.  Until blacks can break the chains of their political enslavement and their almost professional victim hood, they will remain on the figurative plantation.  Stop calling blacks who have made something of themselves, achieved something more than victimhood, Unka Toms or Oreos.  Nothing enriches a man's soul more than playing the game using the rules set out for him and winning, despite all odds.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
Click to expand...

A couple of hundred years ago, indeed.  That's a pretty lame excuse now.  The only brands I've seen on blacks lately are gang brands.  Now who's responsible for that?  And how many blacks have been lynched in the country in the last 20-30 years?  Thousands?  Hundreds?  Tens?  Compare that to how many others, of various races, who have been targeted and murdered.


----------



## IM2

gallantwarrior said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of hundred years ago, indeed.  That's a pretty lame excuse now.  The only brands I've seen on blacks lately are gang brands.  Now who's responsible for that?  And how many blacks have been lynched in the country in the last 20-30 years?  Thousands?  Hundreds?  Tens?  Compare that to how many others, of various races, who have been targeted and murdered.
Click to expand...


If you've only seen gang brands in blacks then you are a racist.

You don't get it. White racists are not fooling anyone with the shit you are doing. You want to ask questions about lynchings and stuff  but here we have pages of unadulterated white racist opinions and you ask dumb ass questions about how many lynchings do wee see. Are you that ignorant to your racism that you can't see it?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of hundred years ago, indeed.  That's a pretty lame excuse now.  The only brands I've seen on blacks lately are gang brands.  Now who's responsible for that?  And how many blacks have been lynched in the country in the last 20-30 years?  Thousands?  Hundreds?  Tens?  Compare that to how many others, of various races, who have been targeted and murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you've only seen gang brands in blacks then you are a racist.
> 
> You don't get it. White racists are not fooling anyone with the shit you are doing. You want to ask questions about lynchings and stuff  but here we have pages of unadulterated white racist opinions and you ask dumb ass questions about how many lynchings do wee see.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that ignorant to your racism that you can't see it?
Click to expand...



That's a question for YOU.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of hundred years ago, indeed.  That's a pretty lame excuse now.  The only brands I've seen on blacks lately are gang brands.  Now who's responsible for that?  And how many blacks have been lynched in the country in the last 20-30 years?  Thousands?  Hundreds?  Tens?  Compare that to how many others, of various races, who have been targeted and murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you've only seen gang brands in blacks then you are a racist.
> 
> You don't get it. White racists are not fooling anyone with the shit you are doing. You want to ask questions about lynchings and stuff  but here we have pages of unadulterated white racist opinions and you ask dumb ass questions about how many lynchings do wee see.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that ignorant to your racism that you can't see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a question for YOU.
Click to expand...


No, actually it is not.


----------



## Papageorgio

So what are the reparations that blacks want?


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> So what are the reparations that blacks want?



Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if many Jews, Asians, and White Catholics don't have roots that went back to poverty ridden inner-city neighborhoods?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the experiences of African Americans are unique. I don't know of any other group who were legally listed as property along with the cattle and branded as 3/5 human and were lynched by the thousands even after they were supposedly freed. The psychological scars passed down through the years, I believe, are theirs alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of hundred years ago, indeed.  That's a pretty lame excuse now.  The only brands I've seen on blacks lately are gang brands.  Now who's responsible for that?  And how many blacks have been lynched in the country in the last 20-30 years?  Thousands?  Hundreds?  Tens?  Compare that to how many others, of various races, who have been targeted and murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you've only seen gang brands in blacks then you are a racist.
> 
> You don't get it. White racists are not fooling anyone with the shit you are doing. You want to ask questions about lynchings and stuff  but here we have pages of unadulterated white racist opinions and you ask dumb ass questions about how many lynchings do wee see.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that ignorant to your racism that you can't see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a question for YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually it is not.
Click to expand...





Tucking and running AGAIN.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
Click to expand...


I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
Click to expand...

That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
Click to expand...


Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?

I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?


----------



## IM2

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?
Click to expand...


I don't give a damn what he asked, I asked my question for very good reason. Can you answer it?

Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?

Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
Click to expand...


I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
Click to expand...


We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
Click to expand...


I didn't know you existed before this thread, sorry apparently the USMB doesn't send me all your posts. 

6.4 trillion, I had the figure much higher.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know you existed before this thread, sorry apparently the USMB doesn't send me all your posts.
> 
> 6.4 trillion, I had the figure much higher.
Click to expand...


That's a minimum estimate.


----------



## Liberty777

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Liberty777 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad truth is that most racism practiced today is not coming from white people but is directed AT them.  Sorry you refuse to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There is always at least 1 white person in each of these threads who doesn't seem to understand just how much whites have been given by the government since 1776.


----------



## Liberty777

IM2 said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I see is institutional racism, which sanctions unequal education, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Major cities with large minority populations have always had to fight the state to try to get adequate funding for their schools. There is a major difference in what states allot to suburban and country schools and what they give inner city schools per child. Therefore, the inner city schools are always having to cut back on programs and lay off teachers. I've watched this personally in Philly. And I have a friend who worked in the Harrisburg legislature.
> 
> I have a friend who is in real estate who tells lots of stories of black people who went to buy a house and were denied, saying it was already sold. Then the next day she would see the house being shown to a white couple.  Some folks are denied simply because of their skin color. And the real estate world has long been notorious for discriminating, even though there are now laws on the books forbidding it. It still happens.
> 
> Black people often have more trouble getting a bank to loan them money, even if their credit is good.
> 
> Because the major institutions, like banks, and the government are run by whites, (not denying there may be a small number of black "tokens" allowed in), they are free to deny funding, write and change laws and put up roadblocks to success anywhere they decide to. Individual acts of racism usually effect another individual or a small group. Institutional racism effects us all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is always at least 1 white person in each of these threads who doesn't seem to understand just how much whites have been given by the government since 1776.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any?
Click to expand...


Yet, Southern Whites who profited more off of slavery are behind Northern Whites, while in many regions of the North many Whites are Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles, and Jews who arrived in the 20th century.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The conditions for Jews, Italians, Irish Catholics, and Poles in the early 20th century, were obviously much worse than the conditions for Blacks now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
Click to expand...


What about Blacks who went to Northern states without segregation?
How come they suck just as much?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Southern Whites who profited more off of slavery are behind Northern Whites, while in many regions of the North many Whites are Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles, and Jews who arrived in the 20th century.
Click to expand...


The entire nation benefitted from slavery, both north and south and then from the 100 years of racial segregation afterwards.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conditions for Jews, Italians, Irish Catholics, and Poles in the early 20th century, were obviously much worse than the conditions for Blacks now.
Click to expand...


How about comparing the conditions of blacks during that same time period instead of always trying to look for an excuse to use to deny reality?.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about Blacks who went to Northern states without segregation?
> How come they suck just as much?
Click to expand...


But the north was segregated dumb ass.


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what he asked, I asked my question for very good reason. Can you answer it?
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
Click to expand...

Frankly, Skippy, I could give a rat's ass about who made how much when.  You seem absolutely incapable of making your proposal.  So, if you have the statistics to support your claim, be my guest, toss them out and let them be discussed.  Otherwise, you're shooting off you congenitally ignorant mouth.
So, just how much do you think whites owe blacks?  How much would each white person be assessed?  Does that include all whites, what qualifies a white person for such an assessment?  Do all blacks receive a cash payout and how much would each black receive?  What qualifications would a black have in order to receive his/her share of the assessed sums?


----------



## gallantwarrior

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
Click to expand...

Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?


----------



## Papageorgio

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?
Click to expand...


Now that's the million dollar question!


----------



## IM2

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what he asked, I asked my question for very good reason. Can you answer it?
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, Skippy, I could give a rat's ass about who made how much when.  You seem absolutely incapable of making your proposal.  So, if you have the statistics to support your claim, be my guest, toss them out and let them be discussed.  Otherwise, you're shooting off you congenitally ignorant mouth.
> So, just how much do you think whites owe blacks?  How much would each white person be assessed?  Does that include all whites, what qualifies a white person for such an assessment?  Do all blacks receive a cash payout and how much would each black receive?  What qualifications would a black have in order to receive his/her share of the assessed sums?
Click to expand...


The government that made the laws owes the money. Now shut up.


----------



## IM2

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?
Click to expand...


From the various levels of the government over a specified period of time.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the million dollar question!
Click to expand...


Did you really want to have a decent discussion? Or did you want to open up opportunities for trolls?


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> I asked this question for a reason. Because you and the other stooges here seem to be of a belief that we are asking for money for no reason like whites  did all this work on their own and that  we are only asking for money because we are black and just for slavery. Do yo not understand how much money blacks were denied because of segregation that tasted until 1965 alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the million dollar question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really want to have a decent discussion? Or did you want to open up opportunities for trolls?
Click to expand...


We are 20 trillion in debt. Do you think the government can afford to burden taxpayers with another 6 or 7 trillion? It is a legit concern. So do all blacks get money? Is there a pact of black you have to be to get money. Over how long of a period of time is the money distributed? If it is distributed over time, what will the interest rate? The interest alone would make the debt impossible to manage.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you are asking for no reason. Your ancestors were brought over on boats, thousands died on the boats, you were sold into slavery, you couldn't own property, you were mistreated after the civil war. I stated all this earlier in this thread. If you don't want to have a reasonable conversation then say so. I have no clue as to what is owed, that is why I am asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the million dollar question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really want to have a decent discussion? Or did you want to open up opportunities for trolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 20 trillion in debt. Do you think the government can afford to burden taxpayers with another 6 or 7 trillion? It is a legit concern. So do all blacks get money? Is there a pact of black you have to be to get money. Over how long of a period of time is the money distributed? If it is distributed over time, what will the interest rate? The interest alone would make the debt impossible to manage.
Click to expand...


Stop looking for excuses. The government pays Native Americans reparations annually. The precedent s set. How about the money is paid with no interest.  All of these questions you have asked will need to be settled by the appropriate sources. I gets irritating to be asked these questions by whites because all you are doing when you ask them is being a nuisance. You aren't concerned about this, all most of you want to do is see some answers so you can troll.. Blacks are taxpayers. Blacks paid taxes during segregation and got nothing back. We were saddled with paying for white peoples social security , GI college, and low interest government backed loans. Our tax money went to build suburbs and interstate highways that split up our communities. So don't talk to me about some taxpayer burden.


----------



## IM2

gallantwarrior said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what he asked, I asked my question for very good reason. Can you answer it?
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, Skippy, I could give a rat's ass about who made how much when.  You seem absolutely incapable of making your proposal.  So, if you have the statistics to support your claim, be my guest, toss them out and let them be discussed.  Otherwise, you're shooting off you congenitally ignorant mouth.
> So, just how much do you think whites owe blacks?  How much would each white person be assessed?  Does that include all whites, what qualifies a white person for such an assessment?  Do all blacks receive a cash payout and how much would each black receive?  What qualifications would a black have in order to receive his/her share of the assessed sums?
Click to expand...


Your ass would care if you had been the group who worked for free for 200 years then denied equal pay for the next 100 along with no constitutional eights


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed a minimum of 6.4 trillion dollars. I've said that before.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's the million dollar question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really want to have a decent discussion? Or did you want to open up opportunities for trolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 20 trillion in debt. Do you think the government can afford to burden taxpayers with another 6 or 7 trillion? It is a legit concern. So do all blacks get money? Is there a pact of black you have to be to get money. Over how long of a period of time is the money distributed? If it is distributed over time, what will the interest rate? The interest alone would make the debt impossible to manage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for excuses. The government pays Native Americans reparations annually. The precedent s set. How about the money is paid with no interest.  All of these questions you have asked will need to be settled by the appropriate sources. I gets irritating to be asked these questions by whites because all you are doing when you ask them is being a nuisance. You aren't concerned about this, all most of you want to do is see some answers so you can troll.. Blacks are taxpayers. Blacks paid taxes during segregation and got nothing back. We were saddled with paying for white peoples social security , GI college, and low interest government backed loans. Our tax money went to build suburbs and interstate highways that split up our communities. So don't talk to me about some taxpayer burden.
Click to expand...


You have no clue as to what I am or am not concerned with. I tire of your stupid attitude. You racism gets real old. Take care.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you expect to get that 6.4 trillion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's the million dollar question!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really want to have a decent discussion? Or did you want to open up opportunities for trolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 20 trillion in debt. Do you think the government can afford to burden taxpayers with another 6 or 7 trillion? It is a legit concern. So do all blacks get money? Is there a pact of black you have to be to get money. Over how long of a period of time is the money distributed? If it is distributed over time, what will the interest rate? The interest alone would make the debt impossible to manage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for excuses. The government pays Native Americans reparations annually. The precedent s set. How about the money is paid with no interest.  All of these questions you have asked will need to be settled by the appropriate sources. I gets irritating to be asked these questions by whites because all you are doing when you ask them is being a nuisance. You aren't concerned about this, all most of you want to do is see some answers so you can troll.. Blacks are taxpayers. Blacks paid taxes during segregation and got nothing back. We were saddled with paying for white peoples social security , GI college, and low interest government backed loans. Our tax money went to build suburbs and interstate highways that split up our communities. So don't talk to me about some taxpayer burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue as to what I am or am not concerned with. I tire of your stupid attitude. You racism gets real old. Take care.
Click to expand...


You talk about a racist attitude. You white people here got things completely ass backwards. You seem to think we all are going to be polite after reading all this racist garbage you guys post.

Good riddance.


----------



## Papageorgio

IM2 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's the million dollar question!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really want to have a decent discussion? Or did you want to open up opportunities for trolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are 20 trillion in debt. Do you think the government can afford to burden taxpayers with another 6 or 7 trillion? It is a legit concern. So do all blacks get money? Is there a pact of black you have to be to get money. Over how long of a period of time is the money distributed? If it is distributed over time, what will the interest rate? The interest alone would make the debt impossible to manage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for excuses. The government pays Native Americans reparations annually. The precedent s set. How about the money is paid with no interest.  All of these questions you have asked will need to be settled by the appropriate sources. I gets irritating to be asked these questions by whites because all you are doing when you ask them is being a nuisance. You aren't concerned about this, all most of you want to do is see some answers so you can troll.. Blacks are taxpayers. Blacks paid taxes during segregation and got nothing back. We were saddled with paying for white peoples social security , GI college, and low interest government backed loans. Our tax money went to build suburbs and interstate highways that split up our communities. So don't talk to me about some taxpayer burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue as to what I am or am not concerned with. I tire of your stupid attitude. You racism gets real old. Take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about a racist attitude. You white people here got things completely ass backwards. You seem to think we all are going to be polite after reading all this racist garbage you guys post.
> 
> Good riddance.
Click to expand...


Nut job, I didn't post any racist garbage, you seem to think one white is like every other white guy. Silly little man you are.


----------



## IM2

Papageorgio said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really want to have a decent discussion? Or did you want to open up opportunities for trolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are 20 trillion in debt. Do you think the government can afford to burden taxpayers with another 6 or 7 trillion? It is a legit concern. So do all blacks get money? Is there a pact of black you have to be to get money. Over how long of a period of time is the money distributed? If it is distributed over time, what will the interest rate? The interest alone would make the debt impossible to manage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for excuses. The government pays Native Americans reparations annually. The precedent s set. How about the money is paid with no interest.  All of these questions you have asked will need to be settled by the appropriate sources. I gets irritating to be asked these questions by whites because all you are doing when you ask them is being a nuisance. You aren't concerned about this, all most of you want to do is see some answers so you can troll.. Blacks are taxpayers. Blacks paid taxes during segregation and got nothing back. We were saddled with paying for white peoples social security , GI college, and low interest government backed loans. Our tax money went to build suburbs and interstate highways that split up our communities. So don't talk to me about some taxpayer burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no clue as to what I am or am not concerned with. I tire of your stupid attitude. You racism gets real old. Take care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about a racist attitude. You white people here got things completely ass backwards. You seem to think we all are going to be polite after reading all this racist garbage you guys post.
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job, I didn't post any racist garbage, you seem to think one white is like every other white guy. Silly little man you are.
Click to expand...


Nut job, I didn't post any racism. But you seem to think that if someone black can detail what whites have done and continue doing it makes them a racist. Silly little man you are. I mention reparations and you provided the same old same old. How do you expect to do that? What are the qualifications?, Show me the details just like every other white person I have tried discussing  this with. Why must I always provide details for everything I say here while you guys make comments never showing proof?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conditions for Jews, Italians, Irish Catholics, and Poles in the early 20th century, were obviously much worse than the conditions for Blacks now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about comparing the conditions of blacks during that same time period instead of always trying to look for an excuse to use to deny reality?.
Click to expand...


I don't think in the early 20th century, Blacks in the Northern states had it much better, or worse than Jews, Italians, Irish Catholics, or Poles to tell you the truth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't what he asked.  What _are_ the reparations blacks want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you seem to believe that  everything became fair after slavery and that  300 years of purposeful economic oppression was equalized immediately after the civil rights act was signed.. Or even worse you seem to believe those same 300 years has been made right  after just 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about Blacks who went to Northern states without segregation?
> How come they suck just as much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the north was segregated dumb ass.
Click to expand...


Not in the same way as the South.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> Your ass would care if you had been the group who worked for free for 200 years then denied equal pay for the next 100 along with no constitutional eights



Black slaves had it better than most whites in the Antebellum South. Slaves were fed and housed, most whites were on the verge of constant starvation. Remember that the Antebellum South was ruled by democrats, hence 99% of the assets were in the hands of a 1% elite,

Thus I demand that black Americans pay reparations to the whites who suffered without food or adequate shelter.

I expect a check from you by the end of the week.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> 
> You talk about a racist attitude. You white people here got things completely ass backwards. You seem to think we all are going to be polite after reading all this racist garbage you guys post.
> 
> Good riddance.



You are a racist pile of shit, no different than a Klansman or a Nazi. Go piss up a rope.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Your ass would care if you had been the group who worked for free for 200 years then denied equal pay for the next 100 along with no constitutional eights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves had it better than most whites in the Antebellum South. Slaves were fed and housed, most whites were on the verge of constant starvation. Remember that the Antebellum South was ruled by democrats, hence 99% of the assets were in the hands of a 1% elite,
> 
> Thus I demand that black Americans pay reparations to the whites who suffered without food or adequate shelter.
> 
> I expect a check from you by the end of the week.
Click to expand...


This is the most ignorant drivel in history. It's pathetic how stupid some white people are. The democrats of the 1800's are not the democrats of 2017. So like the republicans of today which they were, they allowed the wealthy elite to rule them..

Here's your check.







Don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> You talk about a racist attitude. You white people here got things completely ass backwards. You seem to think we all are going to be polite after reading all this racist garbage you guys post.
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist pile of shit, no different than a Klansman or a Nazi. Go piss up a rope.
Click to expand...


 I have to laugh at an idiot who just posted how slaves had it better than whites in the south calling me a racist.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the reparations that blacks want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Southern Whites who profited more off of slavery are behind Northern Whites, while in many regions of the North many Whites are Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles, and Jews who arrived in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire nation benefitted from slavery, both north and south and then from the 100 years of racial segregation afterwards.
Click to expand...


What about all the black slaveowners? 

Do their descendants have to pay reparations, too?


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any? And do you not understand how much more money that created in the years after slavery until at least 1965?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Southern Whites who profited more off of slavery are behind Northern Whites, while in many regions of the North many Whites are Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles, and Jews who arrived in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire nation benefitted from slavery, both north and south and then from the 100 years of racial segregation afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about all the black slaveowners? ,
> 
> Do their descendants have to pay reparations, too?
Click to expand...


How many free backs purchased their wives, children relatives parents and grandparents maggot? A disingenuous question.

5 Myths About Slavery - History Lists


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am asking what should the reparations be? You are asking for them and it's time to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not quite understand how much money whites made during the time blacks did not get to make any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, Southern Whites who profited more off of slavery are behind Northern Whites, while in many regions of the North many Whites are Italians, Irish Catholics, Poles, and Jews who arrived in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire nation benefitted from slavery, both north and south and then from the 100 years of racial segregation afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about all the black slaveowners?
> 
> Do their descendants have to pay reparations, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dumb ass question considering that reparations are not for slavery but for the history of civil rights violations blacks have faced because of the various levels of government.
Click to expand...


Suck it up, buttercup, you ain't gettin' shit but what you earn. Deal with it.

Only turds are always looking for things like that.

Doesn't matter if black or white, it's a loser mentality.


----------



## IM2

> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people.



In 1830 86.4 percent of the blacks in America were not free. 1 percent of those free blacks owned slaves. That 1 percent owned 0.0064244518410009 of 1 percent of all the slaves in this country. There were not all those black slaveowners,

http://www.theroot.com/did-black-people-own-slaves-1790895436

So while you are getting your ass taken to the woodshed, let me allow you to see a familiar statement.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Your ass would care if you had been the group who worked for free for 200 years then denied equal pay for the next 100 along with no constitutional eights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves had it better than most whites in the Antebellum South. Slaves were fed and housed, most whites were on the verge of constant starvation. Remember that the Antebellum South was ruled by democrats, hence 99% of the assets were in the hands of a 1% elite,
> 
> Thus I demand that black Americans pay reparations to the whites who suffered without food or adequate shelter.
> 
> I expect a check from you by the end of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the most ignorant drivel in history. It's pathetic how stupid some white people are. The democrats of the 1800's are not the democrats of 2017. So like the republicans of today which they were, they allowed the wealthy elite to rule them..
> 
> Here's your check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't spend it all in one place.
Click to expand...


Oh look, a Kolored Klan Kunt lying, who would have guessed it?

We sure know that you fascist democrats are not ruled by the Hollywood Elite, Tech Billionaires, Elon Musk, George Soros, Mark Cuban, Warren Buffet, Nanny Bloomberg, not you, nuhn uhn....


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Your ass would care if you had been the group who worked for free for 200 years then denied equal pay for the next 100 along with no constitutional eights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves had it better than most whites in the Antebellum South. Slaves were fed and housed, most whites were on the verge of constant starvation. Remember that the Antebellum South was ruled by democrats, hence 99% of the assets were in the hands of a 1% elite,
> 
> Thus I demand that black Americans pay reparations to the whites who suffered without food or adequate shelter.
> 
> I expect a check from you by the end of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the most ignorant drivel in history. It's pathetic how stupid some white people are. The democrats of the 1800's are not the democrats of 2017. So like the republicans of today which they were, they allowed the wealthy elite to rule them..
> 
> Here's your check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't spend it all in one place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, a Kolored Klan Kunt lying, who would have guessed it?
> 
> We sure know that you fascist democrats are not ruled by the Hollywood Elite, Tech Billionaires, Elon Musk, George Soros, Mark Cuban, Warren Buffet, Nanny Bloomberg, not you, nuhn uhn....
Click to expand...


Yawn. This is the standard dumb white.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> [
> Yawn. This is the standard dumb white.



So let's recap:

You're a racist pile of shit, a fraud, a hypocrite, and a partisan hack. 

Go piss in a fan, retard.


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yawn. This is the standard dumb white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's recap:
> 
> You're a racist pile of shit, a fraud, a hypocrite, and a partisan hack.
> 
> Go piss in a fan, retard.
Click to expand...


You've got to do better than that because all you offer is more standard dumb white.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yawn. This is the standard dumb white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's recap:
> 
> You're a racist pile of shit, a fraud, a hypocrite, and a partisan hack.
> 
> Go piss in a fan, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got to do better than that because all you offer is more standard dumb white.
Click to expand...



LOL, the Kolored Klan Kunt is spewing racism, how clever.

Let me guess, you are a quazillionaire with mansions on Venus because you're so rich, but "da white man dun oppressified ewe."

Am I right? Are you FABULOUSLY WEALTHY?  

Fucking KKK moron....


----------



## IM2

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yawn. This is the standard dumb white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's recap:
> 
> You're a racist pile of shit, a fraud, a hypocrite, and a partisan hack.
> 
> Go piss in a fan, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got to do better than that because all you offer is more standard dumb white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, the Kolored Klan Kunt is spewing racism, how clever.
> 
> Let me guess, you are a quazillionaire with mansions on Venus because you're so rich, but "da white man dun oppressified ewe."
> 
> Am I right? Are you FABULOUSLY WEALTHY?
> 
> Fucking KKK moron....
Click to expand...


Not fabulously wealthy. Buy you see, the here is that you have shown yourself to be a racist. Then after you show your racism you want to call someone else a KKK moron. Now that's the mark of a Hall of Fame idiot.


----------



## Paul Essien

As any idea anyone can be racist

As a system, black people can be racist in theory, but not in practice,

Although a blk person in an authority position can discriminate against a white person. This kind of thing rarely happens because

A) Blk ppl in power are still rare relative to whites in authority
B) In virtually all cases, there are authorities above those blk people who are white, and who would not stand for such actions
C) Even in cases where a blk person sat on top of a power structure (as with President Obama) he was not free to do anything to oppress white people (even were he so inclined), given his own need to attract white support. 

There are no institutional structures in the U.S. or Europe in which blk people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. 

As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people does not exist.

Having said that, it is certainly true that in other countries, blk people could have power sufficient to discriminate against whites. 

Although even racism towards whites even in places like Nigeria, Caribbean or Ghana is somewhat limited by the reality of global economics and the desire for good relations with the West.


----------



## IM2

The only thing I will add is that blacks in Africa like the president of Zimbabwe, are called racists for being angry with whites because of what whites have done to them.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
Click to expand...

Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What my momma taught me was not to commit the first wrong then judge others when they respond to the wrong I committed. Many whites like you might want to grab that concept. We ain't talking about perceived white racism. Racism by whites has been posted in these threads as well as in the political threads I have entered on this forum. And what exactly is black racism?
Click to expand...

When a black person perceives their race as superior and is anti white instead of judging people by their character.


----------



## MizMolly

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believe that you have the righto mistreat someone for years and they are not to be angry about it, ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that our problems stem from making assumptions about people without really knowing them. I believe we must get to know each other as we really are, not as others portray us to be. I believe that we, as white people need to forget what we've been taught about black folks. We must forget what we've seen on TV or the internet or read in newspapers, because it is always negative and one-sided. We need to talk to black people - not ABOUT them, not TO them, not AT them - but WITH them. And we must learn to listen.I truly believe we as white Americans need a change of heart.
> 
> Regardless of our personal views about historical events that have led us to where we are, we could see each other differently if we look with fresh eyes and open hearts and minds.
Click to expand...

And yet most of the black posters on here make more assumptions about whites, based on our skin color, based on white history, not based on knowing any of them.


----------



## MizMolly

Delores Paulk said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only blacks were chattel slaves in the history of humans I could agree, yet they were not, and the people that enslaved them were fellow black Africans, which sold them to the Arabs or Europeans....
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.
Click to expand...

Working at Walmart or McDonalds does not involve race. Whites don't make more because they are white.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still confused about what racism looks like -  ^^^^^^^^^ - there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
Click to expand...

Your attitude with posts like this suggest you think whites will be inferior just because they are the minority.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What my momma taught me was not to commit the first wrong then judge others when they respond to the wrong I committed. Many whites like you might want to grab that concept. We ain't talking about perceived white racism. Racism by whites has been posted in these threads as well as in the political threads I have entered on this forum. And what exactly is black racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person perceives their race as superior and is anti white instead of judging people by their character.
Click to expand...


Well when you are talking about continuing racism by whites you are not perceiving your race as superior nor are you judging anyone by anything.you would be stating historical fact when you say white racism has been the problem for blacks. You would also be stating fact when you show white racist housing policies hurt blacks even to right now. You would also be stating fact when you present studies showing that racist policy is the main driver behind racial inequities in wealth and you would be stating fact when you show 200 years plus of programs only whites have been allowed by the government to use to get ahead.

None of these things are stating racial superiority for blacks none of it is judging anyone not by their character. You really need to not hijack words from King because I can show you a whole lot of things King said that apply to today that you would not like to hear as a white person.

White racism went a little further than what you describe Molly.  So then your definition cannot be applied  to any such conversation. Until blacks have done exactly what whites did you cannot talk sanely about black racism. And it continues going farther than what you describe as racism. You are just gong to deal with the displeasure blacks feel about how whites have done things and how they continue doing them while lying about it to our faces thinking they san just say something and we believe them.

If you had proper character, you would not be here making comments about how you can't blame people of the past for things done 200 years ago. If you had proper character you would understand how those things impact us now. Because they do. We are the United States of America because of things done over 240 years ago.  So don't give me that mess about how you can't blame people for the past for things today.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think racism has bee explained sufficiently here by another poster. None of my post is racist. But this is t he problem we have. Dumb ass whites wanting to be victims of racism will try to male anything out to be racist.
> 
> It is not racist to criticize whites for what they have done. Nor is it racist to warn whites about the consequences to come if they continue doing the things they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude with posts like this suggest you think whites will be inferior just because they are the minority.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't. It suggests that all this racist garbage that is continued to be talked night not happen when whites are a minority.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who have I mistreated for years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that our problems stem from making assumptions about people without really knowing them. I believe we must get to know each other as we really are, not as others portray us to be. I believe that we, as white people need to forget what we've been taught about black folks. We must forget what we've seen on TV or the internet or read in newspapers, because it is always negative and one-sided. We need to talk to black people - not ABOUT them, not TO them, not AT them - but WITH them. And we must learn to listen.I truly believe we as white Americans need a change of heart.
> 
> Regardless of our personal views about historical events that have led us to where we are, we could see each other differently if we look with fresh eyes and open hearts and minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet most of the black posters on here make more assumptions about whites, based on our skin color, based on white history, not based on knowing any of them.
Click to expand...


You cannot look at anyone with fresh eyes when the group that has created the problem holds the same beliefs that created the problem.

I look here at almost every white poster and they make the most crass racist comments, but you talk about what blacks say in response to  this racism.

When you can talk to white people here about changing their racist views then we can talk with fresh eyes and open minds.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
Click to expand...


That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working at Walmart or McDonalds does not involve race. Whites don't make more because they are white.
Click to expand...


That's not what the Department of Labor statistics say..


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
Click to expand...


^Flawed logic.

You have ONS.

A term I came up with years ago for the one black guy (out of many) on the crew that was reading Malcolm X for 

a

week and didn't last long.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
Click to expand...

You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What my momma taught me was not to commit the first wrong then judge others when they respond to the wrong I committed. Many whites like you might want to grab that concept. We ain't talking about perceived white racism. Racism by whites has been posted in these threads as well as in the political threads I have entered on this forum. And what exactly is black racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person perceives their race as superior and is anti white instead of judging people by their character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when you are talking about continuing racism by whites you are not perceiving your race as superior nor are you judging anyone by anything.you would be stating historical fact when you say white racism has been the problem for blacks. You would also be stating fact when you show white racist housing policies hurt blacks even to right now. You would also be stating fact when you present studies showing that racist policy is the main driver behind racial inequities in wealth and you would be stating fact when you show 200 years plus of programs only whites have been allowed by the government to use to get ahead.
> 
> None of these things are stating racial superiority for blacks none of it is judging anyone not by their character. You really need to not hijack words from King because I can show you a whole lot of things King said that apply to today that you would not like to hear as a white person.
> 
> White racism went a little further than what you describe Molly.  So then your definition cannot be applied  to any such conversation. Until blacks have done exactly what whites did you cannot talk sanely about black racism. And it continues going farther than what you describe as racism. You are just gong to deal with the displeasure blacks feel about how whites have done things and how they continue doing them while lying about it to our faces thinking they san just say something and we believe them.
> 
> If you had proper character, you would not be here making comments about how you can't blame people of the past for things done 200 years ago. If you had proper character you would understand how those things impact us now. Because they do. We are the United States of America because of things done over 240 years ago.  So don't give me that mess about how you can't blame people for the past for things today.
Click to expand...

You apparently don't know what proper character means. It certainly does not mean taking blame for what people of your same race did in the past, none of which I am responsible for, neither did I have ancestors who did. And not doing exactly what whites did does not exempt you from being racist. I did not hijnk MLK's words, I always judge people by their character, MLK did NOT invent that word. I did not say racism does not still exist, it is wrong, regardless of who is doing it. But to blame whites and think they are responsible for any errors in the past is totally wrong.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are we going tp ;play stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that our problems stem from making assumptions about people without really knowing them. I believe we must get to know each other as we really are, not as others portray us to be. I believe that we, as white people need to forget what we've been taught about black folks. We must forget what we've seen on TV or the internet or read in newspapers, because it is always negative and one-sided. We need to talk to black people - not ABOUT them, not TO them, not AT them - but WITH them. And we must learn to listen.I truly believe we as white Americans need a change of heart.
> 
> Regardless of our personal views about historical events that have led us to where we are, we could see each other differently if we look with fresh eyes and open hearts and minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet most of the black posters on here make more assumptions about whites, based on our skin color, based on white history, not based on knowing any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot look at anyone with fresh eyes when the group that has created the problem holds the same beliefs that created the problem.
> 
> I look here at almost every white poster and they make the most crass racist comments, but you talk about what blacks say in response to  this racism.
> 
> When you can talk to white people here about changing their racist views then we can talk with fresh eyes and open minds.
Click to expand...

Just because a white poster disagrees with you does not make them racist. You are judging white people by their race, you aren't responding to white racists comments. I have not said anything racist, yet you judge me. I have been around for 61 years, I have experienced a lot and I do not take kindly to people assuming about me or my race, neither should you.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
Click to expand...




Illogical


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't answer a question with a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that against the rules?
> 
> You ask a dumb ass question because you know exactly what I am talking about,
> 
> And until people like you stop paying these childish games, things will mot change.
> 
> There can't be a decent conversation when whites think they get to male up all he rules of hat conversation. We can't tall decently about r ace web whites thimk that the only way to see it is the way they see it. That's an example of white racism. That the way you see this issue is superior to everybody elses no mater how false it is.
> 
> This is what's going on here right now.
> 
> Foe someone to be so stupid as to actually believe my talking about racism that exists right here in this forum in front of everyone's faces faces is doing so  to inflame while all the cracks about blacks, welfare, food stamps etc, is a show of just how ignorant and obtuse some of you whites here are.
> 
> And even worse when we try talking to you then you go to the default position. Such as "Who have I mistreated?". Well this is not just about you dumb ass. This is about the white race. The white race has mistreated other faces terribly and continues to do so. This is documented fact.  But instead of trying to be honest, you fall back into disingenuous mod. " I didn't own anybody." What did I do?" " Who did mistreat?, "Show me this, show me that." All of this is dishonest bullshit that certain whites use to deflect from the issue and to derail the conversation.
> 
> We are going to have this conversation folks. We can have it now and whites can work to change or whites can face the same thing they have put on us in about 15-20 years when whites become a minority in America, You can continue being arrogant ad end up being slaughtered by the young blacks and Hispanics who are already out of patience with how certain whites act and see things or you can begin the press of reconciliation and making amends.
> 
> I'm 56 and  may not be around in 20 years, but to had better start thinking about your children or grandchildren and the America you want them to live in. Because at the time whites become the minority those out of patience young blacks and Hispanics will be grown men and women some in positions of power and authority. At that time, your threats of terror because you out number people as you do now will fall upon the words bring it.
> 
> The choice is yours. America is getting browner, not whiter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that our problems stem from making assumptions about people without really knowing them. I believe we must get to know each other as we really are, not as others portray us to be. I believe that we, as white people need to forget what we've been taught about black folks. We must forget what we've seen on TV or the internet or read in newspapers, because it is always negative and one-sided. We need to talk to black people - not ABOUT them, not TO them, not AT them - but WITH them. And we must learn to listen.I truly believe we as white Americans need a change of heart.
> 
> Regardless of our personal views about historical events that have led us to where we are, we could see each other differently if we look with fresh eyes and open hearts and minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet most of the black posters on here make more assumptions about whites, based on our skin color, based on white history, not based on knowing any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot look at anyone with fresh eyes when the group that has created the problem holds the same beliefs that created the problem.
> 
> I look here at almost every white poster and they make the most crass racist comments, but you talk about what blacks say in response to  this racism.
> 
> When you can talk to white people here about changing their racist views then we can talk with fresh eyes and open minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because a white poster disagrees with you does not make them racist. You are judging white people by their race, you aren't responding to white racists comments. I have not said anything racist, yet you judge me. I have been around for 61 years, I have experienced a lot and I do not take kindly to people assuming about me or my race, neither should you.
Click to expand...


I am responding to racist comments and comments that excuse a history of racism such as the ones you make.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person I will say Delores has got it spot on. This isn't just about slavery. What happened when slavery ended? Up until 52 years ago we were not afforded equal constitutional rights and protections because of laws made by whites. When I was born I did not have equal projection by law. And even though the law forbids overt racism now whites still practice it while enacting policies they know are targeted for people of color. Such as gutting voting rights, the attack on Affirmative action, the lies abut what affirmative action actually is, the attack on welfare and similar programs targeting poverty So I  do think that when whites start whining about blacks one anyone else f color being racists they need to consider exactly what white racism has entailed first. Because it hasn't stopped and that's why Donald Trump is the president of the United States right now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What my momma taught me was not to commit the first wrong then judge others when they respond to the wrong I committed. Many whites like you might want to grab that concept. We ain't talking about perceived white racism. Racism by whites has been posted in these threads as well as in the political threads I have entered on this forum. And what exactly is black racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person perceives their race as superior and is anti white instead of judging people by their character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when you are talking about continuing racism by whites you are not perceiving your race as superior nor are you judging anyone by anything.you would be stating historical fact when you say white racism has been the problem for blacks. You would also be stating fact when you show white racist housing policies hurt blacks even to right now. You would also be stating fact when you present studies showing that racist policy is the main driver behind racial inequities in wealth and you would be stating fact when you show 200 years plus of programs only whites have been allowed by the government to use to get ahead.
> 
> None of these things are stating racial superiority for blacks none of it is judging anyone not by their character. You really need to not hijack words from King because I can show you a whole lot of things King said that apply to today that you would not like to hear as a white person.
> 
> White racism went a little further than what you describe Molly.  So then your definition cannot be applied  to any such conversation. Until blacks have done exactly what whites did you cannot talk sanely about black racism. And it continues going farther than what you describe as racism. You are just gong to deal with the displeasure blacks feel about how whites have done things and how they continue doing them while lying about it to our faces thinking they san just say something and we believe them.
> 
> If you had proper character, you would not be here making comments about how you can't blame people of the past for things done 200 years ago. If you had proper character you would understand how those things impact us now. Because they do. We are the United States of America because of things done over 240 years ago.  So don't give me that mess about how you can't blame people for the past for things today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You apparently don't know what proper character means. It certainly does not mean taking blame for what people of your same race did in the past, none of which I am responsible for, neither did I have ancestors who did. And not doing exactly what whites did does not exempt you from being racist. I did not hijnk MLK's words, I always judge people by their character, MLK did NOT invent that word. I did not say racism does not still exist, it is wrong, regardless of who is doing it. But to blame whites and think they are responsible for any errors in the past is totally wrong.
Click to expand...


It's not wrong when those things from the past are part of the reason why whites have so much now. It's not wrong when whites have the same attitudes and opinions as those in the past. That excuse of blaming people for the past is weak. You guys keep talking about black racism and that's a joke. Not because t's not possible, but there is a hell of a difference between saying I hate whitey and enacting laws and policies, racial profiling by police, refusal to hire people of color, underpaying people of color, etc. So I don't care how long you have been here, the way you think is wrong.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
Click to expand...


And you don't get to accuse people of being racist for pointing out racism in whites or a history of racism and the unfixed damages caused by it.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^Flawed logic.
> 
> You have ONS.
> 
> A term I came up with years ago for the one black guy (out of many) on the crew that was reading Malcolm X for
> 
> a
> 
> week and didn't last long.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you don't get to accuse people of being racist for pointing out racism in whites or a history of racism and the unfixed damages caused by it.
Click to expand...

I get to accuse you of racism, after all you are a racist.  Your everything is whittie's fault attitude make's you a racist.


----------



## Papageorgio

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a book titled "Slaves in the Family",  In 1556, Sir John Hawkins sailed from London to some landing point on the West African coast, and sent 80 men on shore to trap people. Villagers fought back and the poachers took just ten captives. Sailing farther south, Hawkins tried again, succeeded in filling his ship, and headed for the Caribbean. Eventually Europeans found an easier way of procuring workers, namely, encouraging black clans to fight one another and to sell their prisoners of war.
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working at Walmart or McDonalds does not involve race. Whites don't make more because they are white.
Click to expand...


White men make more than black men or Hispanic men and less than Asian men.

Asian men are paid 17% more than white men. Black men make 27% less than white men and Hispanic men make 31% less than white men. Oddly the pay 

Sadly racism is still an issue in hiring, pay and housing. Corporate welfare needs to end but that isn't the reason for the pay gap.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your answer to perceived "white racism" is to give blacks carte blanche when they practice "black racism"?  Boy, yo' mamma did a poor job raisin' you if she never taught you that two wrongs don't make it right.  Where's all that turn the other cheek, practice tolerance demanded of "white" people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What my momma taught me was not to commit the first wrong then judge others when they respond to the wrong I committed. Many whites like you might want to grab that concept. We ain't talking about perceived white racism. Racism by whites has been posted in these threads as well as in the political threads I have entered on this forum. And what exactly is black racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When a black person perceives their race as superior and is anti white instead of judging people by their character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when you are talking about continuing racism by whites you are not perceiving your race as superior nor are you judging anyone by anything.you would be stating historical fact when you say white racism has been the problem for blacks. You would also be stating fact when you show white racist housing policies hurt blacks even to right now. You would also be stating fact when you present studies showing that racist policy is the main driver behind racial inequities in wealth and you would be stating fact when you show 200 years plus of programs only whites have been allowed by the government to use to get ahead.
> 
> None of these things are stating racial superiority for blacks none of it is judging anyone not by their character. You really need to not hijack words from King because I can show you a whole lot of things King said that apply to today that you would not like to hear as a white person.
> 
> White racism went a little further than what you describe Molly.  So then your definition cannot be applied  to any such conversation. Until blacks have done exactly what whites did you cannot talk sanely about black racism. And it continues going farther than what you describe as racism. You are just gong to deal with the displeasure blacks feel about how whites have done things and how they continue doing them while lying about it to our faces thinking they san just say something and we believe them.
> 
> If you had proper character, you would not be here making comments about how you can't blame people of the past for things done 200 years ago. If you had proper character you would understand how those things impact us now. Because they do. We are the United States of America because of things done over 240 years ago.  So don't give me that mess about how you can't blame people for the past for things today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You apparently don't know what proper character means. It certainly does not mean taking blame for what people of your same race did in the past, none of which I am responsible for, neither did I have ancestors who did. And not doing exactly what whites did does not exempt you from being racist. I did not hijnk MLK's words, I always judge people by their character, MLK did NOT invent that word. I did not say racism does not still exist, it is wrong, regardless of who is doing it. But to blame whites and think they are responsible for any errors in the past is totally wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not wrong when those things from the past are part of the reason why whites have so much now. It's not wrong when whites have the same attitudes and opinions as those in the past. That excuse of blaming people for the past is weak. You guys keep talking about black racism and that's a joke. Not because t's not possible, but there is a hell of a difference between saying I hate whitey and enacting laws and policies, racial profiling by police, refusal to hire people of color, underpaying people of color, etc. So I don't care how long you have been here, the way you think is wrong.
Click to expand...

I think correctly. I don't hold people of any color above another. I work hard, always have. I have no more opportunity to achieve what I want than anyone else. You seem to be angry at all white people. What laws or policies are exclusive to whites now? Why is there racial profiling? Look at the stats on crime. Sure, whites commit crime, they are not exempt from punishment, nor should they be. If a white person gets a free ride, it usually is a case of class favoritism, money talks. I worked at one company who fired a black man for lying about his driving record. He claimed it was because he was black, which was bullshit. A white man was also fired for the same reason.


----------



## JoeMoma

Papageorgio said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of what my relatives did, yet, Western Europe would also sail to Eastern Europe and get white slaves in the same manner..Is it worse for white people to obtain slaves or black, Chinese, Native American Indians, etc,etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working at Walmart or McDonalds does not involve race. Whites don't make more because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White men make more than black men or Hispanic men and less than Asian men.
> 
> Asian men are paid 17% more than white men. Black men make 27% less than white men and Hispanic men make 31% less than white men. Oddly the pay
> 
> Sadly racism is still an issue in hiring, pay and housing. Corporate welfare needs to end but that isn't the reason for the pay gap.
Click to expand...

Racism may be the reason for some of the pay gap, but how much?  How much of the pay gap is due to a corresponding education gap?  In general Blacks have as much access to educational opportunities as other ethnic groups.  If you look at gpa and sat scores, Asians tend to do better than whites who do better than blacks and Hispanics on average.


----------



## Mudda

Blacks are racist against darker skinned blacks, and blacks are extremely racist towards whites. Probably not too friendly with zipperheads either.


----------



## IM2

Molly there is much you do not  know and just because I point out continuing racism by whites doesn't make me he angry back am. If you want me to be angry that is the assumption you will keep making. On top of that what males whites actually believe at we have no right o to be angry. The I was not there is an excuse,

So let me help you understand where today whites still are provided advantages.

How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy | Demos

The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos

*Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism *

www.epi.org/blog/detroits-bankruptcy-reflects-history-racism/



> Detroit is 83 percent African-American, and 38 percent of its population lives below the poverty line. But the older, blacker Detroit starkly contrasts with *a whiter, wealthier new Detroit that's been wooed in by tax breaks and living incentives*—which gives these evictions a heavily racial subtext.



These tax breaks and incentives were not given to black citizens of Detroit Molly.

www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/one-fifth-of-detroits-population-could-lose-their-homes/381694/


Please read the information.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is no worse than the other. It's just that living here in the U.S. we are still suffering the consequences of actions that subjugated certain people and I think we should find ways of righting those wrongs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating equal opportunities, equal education, equal housing, acceptance of folks instead of tolerance of folks. Removing the 3/5 human law from the books. Instituting laws that end mass incarceration. Rebuilding inner cities that have been virtually abandoned. Insisting that large corporations like Walmart and McDonalds pay higher wages so that people who work there make a decent living. Stopping corporate welfare. Ending lobbying in Washington. Ending campaigns that make it possible for only the rich folks to be represented in Washington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working at Walmart or McDonalds does not involve race. Whites don't make more because they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White men make more than black men or Hispanic men and less than Asian men.
> 
> Asian men are paid 17% more than white men. Black men make 27% less than white men and Hispanic men make 31% less than white men. Oddly the pay
> 
> Sadly racism is still an issue in hiring, pay and housing. Corporate welfare needs to end but that isn't the reason for the pay gap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism may be the reason for some of the pay gap, but how much?  How much of the pay gap is due to a corresponding education gap?  In general Blacks have as much access to educational opportunities as other ethnic groups.  If you look at gpa and sat scores, Asians tend to do better than whites who do better than blacks and Hispanics on average.
Click to expand...


It's the entire reason. Facts show that even with the same educational level whites are paid more than backs. Entrance scores are irrelevant to anything really.

An Asian working construction as a laborer will be paid less than a white laborer. But when you compare the white construction laborer with the Asian computer programmer, Asians get paid more. .So let's stop trying to use Asians as an example.


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> Blacks are racist against darker skinned blacks, and blacks are extremely racist towards whites. Probably not too friendly with zipperheads either.



Wrong.

I'm black, can you tell me what a zipperhead is?


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you don't get to accuse people of being racist for pointing out racism in whites or a history of racism and the unfixed damages caused by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get to accuse you of racism, after all you are a racist.  Your everything is whittie's fault attitude make's you a racist.
Click to expand...


You can do all the accusing you want but it does not make me a racist.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you don't get to accuse people of being racist for pointing out racism in whites or a history of racism and the unfixed damages caused by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get to accuse you of racism, after all you are a racist.  Your everything is whittie's fault attitude make's you a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do all the accusing you want but it does not make me a racist.
Click to expand...

That's one thing we can agree about; my accusing you of being a racist does not make you a racist.  You maded yourself a racist long before I accused you of it.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are racist against darker skinned blacks, and blacks are extremely racist towards whites. Probably not too friendly with zipperheads either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I'm black, can you tell me what a zipperhead is?
Click to expand...

Asian. Are you also on the down low like the rest of your brothers?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a silly post-Obama mindset.
> 
> Do you really want to push for a resurgence in the Klan? Derp!
> 
> Things were fine before Obama. He has no real identity for himself and hates America, so he elected to try to divide Americans on black and white lines. It appears you swallowed the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 1 more year and things will be back to normal.
> 
> I hear you calling for race war.
> 
> Newsflash: Blacks are no more than 14% of the population and many cannot own guns. Bad idea. Furthermore, for what? Americans are Americans, no matter what race they may be. Except Obama, I really think he's not an American. At least I know his people don't go back 200+ years like my friends' people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude with posts like this suggest you think whites will be inferior just because they are the minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. It suggests that all this racist garbage that is continued to be talked night not happen when whites are a minority.
Click to expand...

When whites are a minority, we will be officially the oppressed minority in the history of mankind.

"White guilt" will be a mythological construct, and you will deal with white men who are bigger and badder than we have ever been in all of European history.

You punks couldn't handle a real white man from the past, but the white man of the future will make those white men look castrated.


----------



## Unkotare

pee-wee took an extra viagra with his pudding tonight ^^^^^^^^


Too funny


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
Click to expand...


When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
Click to expand...


Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.

Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents, then burning them alive.
Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it. Whites are going to be a minority in 20 years. Newsflash, you will be outnumbered by brown skinned folks you have historically mistreated. If you try that KKK shit you get wiped out.
> 
> Things weren't fine before Obama. We were staring down the teeth of a depression after the economy tanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that, racist slime. I ain't scared. I'm big 'nuff to go bear huntin' without a gun and been shooting since I was 8 years old.
> 
> White people don't aim their guns sideways, they get the job done.
> 
> You're dismissed for being a piece of shit, not because you're black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks don't aim their guns sideways either but keep on believing t hat.
> 
> I don't give a fuck how big you are.
> 
> You'll understand and won't be talking with all that hubris when your ass is a minority.
> 
> No you dismissed me because I'm black and won't back down to you punks and your racism. You can't deal with a real black man. That's why you love sellouts like herman cain or ben carson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude with posts like this suggest you think whites will be inferior just because they are the minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. It suggests that all this racist garbage that is continued to be talked night not happen when whites are a minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When whites are a minority, we will be officially the oppressed minority in the history of mankind.
> 
> "White guilt" will be a mythological construct, and you will deal with white men who are bigger and badder than we have ever been in all of European history.
> 
> You punks couldn't handle a real white man from the past, but the white man of the future will make those white men look castrated.
Click to expand...


Junior, the real truth here is that the white man from the past could not handle us, and you, a young punk in diapers, is no match. You see, if white men are getting bigger and badder, we blacks ain't getting no smaller or weaker. And on the world scale whites are a minority. So here's some advice rookie, don't step on a field you are too soft to play on.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
Click to expand...


I'll talk to whites in America. And I won't be talking to whites in South Africa who imposed apartheid on blacks stealing the land and now cry because some blacks are getting revenge for the hundreds of thousands of blacks who were murdered in Aparthied. So again, when whites face the exact same thing as backs have faced from whites then talk. That means blacks do all things whites did during apartheid.  Because those blacks have not occupied white land.


----------



## koshergrl

IM2 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll talk to whites in America. And I won't be talking to whites in South Africa who imposed apartheid on blacks stealing the land and now cry because some blacks are getting revenge for the hundreds of thousands of blacks who were murdered in Aparthied. So again, when whites face the exact same thing as backs have faced from whites then talk. That means blacks do all things whites did during apartheid.  Because those blacks have not occupied white land.
Click to expand...

So the crucified toddler had it coming to him, got it.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Evidence of black racism on display right here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
Click to expand...

It's obvious we have nothing to talk about.  Just keep on being the poster child of black racism on this forum for all to see.  I'm just going to set back and laugh at you as you continue to deny your racism.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
Click to expand...

Fuck the white farmers of S. Africa. They deserve what they get and 10x more after what they did to Black Africans.


----------



## LOIE

Gracie said:


> Ol Delores is just as racist as her black buddies. She is white but hates the white race and now considers herself black because she married a black man. She, too, is a troll.


Call me what you like. I do not hate the white race and I do not consider myself black. As a matter of fact, when we got married, Pete said, "I'll stay black and you stay white." That's what we did and many interracial couples have not been able to remain who they are individually together.


----------



## LOIE

Liberty777 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your a dummy
Click to expand...

Thank you SO much!


----------



## toobfreak

Delores Paulk said:


> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.



Look, Del, the very definition of racism is judging others based on skin color and no one does that more than Blacks!  As for listening, I am SICK of listening, I've heard them bitch for 60 years and I'm tired of hearing their whining. I'm tired of their getting in people's faces demanding. The more they get the more they want.  I'm not their problem and their solution isn't my "really" listening to them.  I've tuned them out and now I'm tuning you out.  The solution to every black's problems begins and ends with THEM and it is about time more of them get up, get off their ass and take stock in themselves rather than sitting around being the "victim" of something feeling sorry for themself waiting for someone to come along and KISS THEIR ASS.  

It won't be me.


----------



## Liberty777

Delores Paulk said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your a dummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you SO much!
Click to expand...

Your welcome


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Del, the very definition of racism is judging others based on skin color and no one does that more than Blacks!  As for listening, I am SICK of listening, I've heard them bitch for 60 years and I'm tired of hearing their whining. I'm tired of their getting in people's faces demanding. The more they get the more they want.  I'm not their problem and their solution isn't my "really" listening to them.  I've tuned them out and now I'm tuning you out.  The solution to every black's problems begins and ends with THEM and it is about time more of them get up, get off their ass and take stock in themselves rather than sitting around being the "victim" of something feeling sorry for themself waiting for someone to come along and KISS THEIR ASS.
> 
> It won't be me.
Click to expand...

No one cares what you are sick of. No one cares what you are tired of. You cant to do shit to stop Blacks from speaking out. If you dont like it move your punk ass back to Norway.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the white farmers of S. Africa. They deserve what they get and 10x more after what they did to Black Africans.
Click to expand...

What did the farmers today do to black Africans?


----------



## WinterBorn

koshergrl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Racists rarely admit to being racist.  It must be very convenient to believe you are immune from the possibility of being a racist because of the color that your skin is not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents, then burning them alive.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water.
Click to expand...


I will not justify what is being done.

But if you think equal or worse atrocities were not committed against native populations in South Africa, you are naive.

IM2 simply pointed out that white have not faced what most people of color have faced.  Especially those over 50.  But even those under 50 know what their parents and grandparents faced.  It is not ancient history.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That not how it goes joe. When we have done the things whites have done to us and continue doing, then we can talk about black racism.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the white farmers of S. Africa. They deserve what they get and 10x more after what they did to Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the farmers today do to black Africans?
Click to expand...

Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, Del, the very definition of racism is judging others based on skin color and no one does that more than Blacks!  As for listening, I am SICK of listening, I've heard them bitch for 60 years and I'm tired of hearing their whining. I'm tired of their getting in people's faces demanding. The more they get the more they want.  I'm not their problem and their solution isn't my "really" listening to them.  I've tuned them out and now I'm tuning you out.  The solution to every black's problems begins and ends with THEM and it is about time more of them get up, get off their ass and take stock in themselves rather than sitting around being the "victim" of something feeling sorry for themself waiting for someone to come along and KISS THEIR ASS.
> 
> It won't be me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares what you are sick of. No one cares what you are tired of. You cant to do shit to stop Blacks from speaking out. If you dont like it move your punk ass back to Norway.
Click to expand...



Don't need to.  You punks are doing it all on your own.


----------



## Gracie

The only voice of reason on this board who is black. Winterborn. Then again...the dregs probably call him an Uncle Tom too.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have immunity from being a racist because you are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the white farmers of S. Africa. They deserve what they get and 10x more after what they did to Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the farmers today do to black Africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
Click to expand...

Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> _*While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.*_  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


----------



## karpenter

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My Italian American co worker was walking towards home from the Walmart plaza through Mohegan Lake, New York..... When a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy what cha doing here"
> when they chased him down.
> 
> If that's not racism, what is it?


But They Don't Think They Are Racially Superior To Your Italian Friend
So That's Merely Criminality Based On Racial Bigotry

Got It ??


----------



## sparky

WinterBorn said:


> IM2 simply pointed out that white have not faced what most people of color have faced. Especially those over 50. But even those under 50 know what their parents and grandparents faced. It is not ancient history.



America was a different country 1/2 century ago 

~S~


----------



## WinterBorn

sparky said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 simply pointed out that white have not faced what most people of color have faced. Especially those over 50. But even those under 50 know what their parents and grandparents faced. It is not ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was a different country 1/2 century ago
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


For some people, yes it was.

Maybe a bit over 50 years, but still.   Protesters had fire hoses turned on them.  A church was bombed.  The public school system in Tuscaloosa AL was only desegregated in 1968.


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> The only voice of reason on this board who is black. Winterborn. Then again...the dregs probably call him an Uncle Tom too.



You are a dreg.


----------



## karpenter

Asclepias said:
			
		

> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.





			
				MizMolly said:
			
		

> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?


Don't Expect _Him_ To Give _His_ Back
Don't Expect Any Of _Them_ To

"Give Something Back"
Is All About The Hands-Out _Take_
It's Their Cultcha, 
As Obama Would Say:
It's In Their _DNA_...

HA-HAAA !!


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 simply pointed out that white have not faced what most people of color have faced. Especially those over 50. But even those under 50 know what their parents and grandparents faced. It is not ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was a different country 1/2 century ago
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


50 years ago George Wallace ran on the same type of platform Trump did and lost. Couldn't even get out of the primary. But today Trump is president. That's just one example. So how different are we really?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 simply pointed out that white have not faced what most people of color have faced. Especially those over 50. But even those under 50 know what their parents and grandparents faced. It is not ancient history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America was a different country 1/2 century ago
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50 years ago George Wallace ran on the same type of platform Trump did and lost. Couldn't even get out of the primary. But today Trump is president. That's just one example. So how different are we really?
Click to expand...

How were their platforms alike?


----------



## karpenter

Trump Didn't Run On Segregation
He's More Inclusive Than Your Fail Messiah


----------



## WinterBorn

Gracie said:


> The only voice of reason on this board who is black. Winterborn. Then again...the dregs probably call him an Uncle Tom too.



I'm glad you think I am the voice of reason.   But I am not black.  My avatar is actually me.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Expect _Him_ To Give _His_ Back
> Don't Expect Any Of _Them_ To
> 
> HA-HAAA !!
Click to expand...


We were bought here. We did not enact laws or command the military to take land from the Natives. By the time we were freed. whites had done the deed. OBTW, Native Americans owned slaves.

*Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 1* 


You guys are pathetic. You will look for anything to deny the shit whites have done.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> Trump Didn't Run On Segregation
> He's More Inclusive Than Your Fail Messiah



More dumb whiteness.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Expect _Him_ To Give _His_ Back
> Don't Expect Any Of _Them_ To
> 
> HA-HAAA !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were bought here. We did not enact laws or command the military to take land from the Natives. By the time we were freed. whites had done the deed. OBTW, Native Americans owned slaves.
> 
> *Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 1*
> 
> 
> You guys are pathetic. You will look for anything to deny the shit whites have done.
Click to expand...

You were born free here, so was i. You have no more right to land in this country than i do, my ancestors didnt own slaves, some were native american. Most came here in the early 1900s. So my ancestors did not steal land


----------



## MizMolly

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Expect _Him_ To Give _His_ Back
> Don't Expect Any Of _Them_ To
> 
> HA-HAAA !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were bought here. We did not enact laws or command the military to take land from the Natives. By the time we were freed. whites had done the deed. OBTW, Native Americans owned slaves.
> 
> *Black Slaves, Red Masters Part 1*
> 
> 
> You guys are pathetic. You will look for anything to deny the shit whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were born free here, so was i. You have no more right to land in this country than i do,
Click to expand...

Btw, who is denying anything?


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> We were bought here. We did not enact laws or command the military to take land from the Natives. By the time we were freed. whites had done the deed. OBTW, Native Americans owned slaves.


So What ??
Blacks Traded And Owned Slaves Here Too

You're On  Occupied Native Lands

Give Yours Back



> By the time we were freed. whites had done the deed.


Tell Us About The Buffalo Soldiers


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> More dumb whiteness.


More Black Racism ^ ^ ^


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were bought here. We did not enact laws or command the military to take land from the Natives. By the time we were freed. whites had done the deed. OBTW, Native Americans owned slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> So What ??
> Blacks Traded And Owned Slaves Here Too
> 
> You're On  Occupied Native Lands
> 
> Give Yours Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time we were freed. whites had done the deed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell Us About The Buffalo Soldiers
Click to expand...


Blacks bought freedom for family members. We didn't take the land from the native americans. Whites did. Would  you like to explain who made the policy of Indian removal? Just deal with the truth and grow.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dumb whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> More Black Racism ^ ^ ^
Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> Blacks bought freedom for family members. We didn't take the land from the native americans. Whites did. Just deal with the truth and grow.


So What ??
Blacks Traded And Owned Slaves Here Too
Buffalo Soldiers Slaughtered The Natives

You're On Stolen Native Land

Deal With The Truth
And Give Your's Back


----------



## MarcATL

Unkotare said:


> If someone declares their hatred or disdain for you based on your so-called 'race,' you don't consider that racism?


Point out the words "hatred" or "disdain" in Webster's definition of racist or racism.

Please and thanks.


----------



## MarcATL

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


This is powerful stuff Delores. Just...powerful.


----------



## MarcATL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> My Italian American co worker was walking towards home from the Walmart plaza through Mohegan Lake, New York..... When a group of Blacks yelled "Hey White boy what cha doing here"
> when they chased him down.
> 
> If that's not racism, what is it?


Post the dictionary definition that matches what occurred here.


----------



## karpenter

Racism Is Only Manifested As Thought ??
That's Good To Know....


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks bought freedom for family members. We didn't take the land from the native americans. Whites did. Just deal with the truth and grow.
> 
> 
> 
> So What ??
> Blacks Traded And Owned Slaves Here Too
> Buffalo Soldiers Slaughtered The Natives
> 
> You're On Stolen Native Land
> 
> Deal With The Truth
> And Give Your's Back
Click to expand...


The *Indian Removal Act* was signed by President Andrew Jackson on May 28, 1830. The law authorized the president to negotiate with southern Native American tribes for their removal to federal territory west of the Mississippi River in exchange for their lands.[1][2][3][4][5] The Act was signed by Jackson and it was enforced under his administration and that of Martin Van Buren.[6]

The act enjoyed strong support from the White people of the South, but there was a large amount of resistance from the Indian tribes, the Whig Party, and whites in the northeast, especially New England. The Cherokee worked together as an independent nation to stop this relocation. However, the Cherokee were unsuccessful in their attempt to keep their land and were eventually forcibly removed by the United States government in a march to the west that later became known as the Trail of Tears.

In the early 1800s, the United States government began a systematic effort to remove American Indian tribes from the southeast.[7] The Chickasaw, Choctaw, Muscogee-Creek, Seminole, and original Cherokee Nations[8] had been established as autonomous nations in the southeastern United States.

This acculturation was originally proposed by George Washington and was well under way among the Cherokee and Choctaw by the turn of the 19th century.[9] In an effort to assimilate with American culture, Indians were encouraged to "convert to Christianity; learn to speak and read English; and adopt European-style economic practices such as the individual ownership of land and other property (including, in some instances, the ownership of African slaves)."[10] Thomas Jefferson's policy echoed Washington's proposition: respect the Indians' rights to their homelands, and allow the Five Tribes to remain east of the Mississippi provided that they adopt behavior and cultural practices that are compatible with those of other Americans. Jefferson encouraged practicing an agriculture-based society. However, Andrew Jackson sought to renew a policy of political and military action for the removal of the Indians from these lands and worked toward enacting a law for Indian removal.[11][12] In his 1829 State of the Union address, Jackson called for removal.[13]

The Indian Removal Act was put in place to give to the southern states the land that Indians had settled on. The act was passed in 1830, although dialogue had been ongoing since 1802 between Georgia and the federal government concerning such an event. Ethan Davis states that "the federal government had promised Georgia that it would extinguish Indian title within the state's borders by purchase 'as soon as such purchase could be made upon reasonable terms'".[14] As time passed, southern states began to speed up the process by posing the argument that the deal between Georgia and the federal government had no contract and that southern states could pass the law themselves. This scheme forced the national government to pass the Indian Removal Act on May 28, 1830, in which President Jackson agreed to divide the United States territory west of the Mississippi into districts for tribes to replace the land from which they were removed.

Pay close attention to this.

*Buffalo Soldiers* originally were members of the 10th Cavalry Regiment of the United States Army, formed on September 21, 1866, at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas.

The *American Indian Wars* (or *Indian Wars*) is the collective name for the various armed conflicts fought by European governments and colonists, and later the United States government and American settlers, against various American Indian tribes. These conflicts occurred within the United States and Canada from the time of the earliest colonial settlements in the 17th century until the 1920s. The various Indian Wars resulted from a wide variety of sources, including cultural clashes, land disputes, and criminal acts committed on both sides. European powers and the colonies also enlisted Indian tribes to help them conduct warfare against one another's colonial settlements.

After the American Revolution, many conflicts were local to specific states or regions and frequently involved disputes over land use; some entailed cycles of violent reprisal. The British Royal Proclamation of 1763 included in the Constitution of Canada prohibited white settlers from taking the lands of Indigenous peoples in Canada without signing a treaty with them. It continues to be the law in Canada today, and 11 Numbered Treaties covering most of the First Nations lands limited the number of such conflicts.

As white settlers spread westward after 1780, the size, duration, and intensity of armed conflicts increased between settlers and Indians. The climax came in the War of 1812, which resulted in the defeat of major Indian coalitions in the Midwest and the South; conflict with settlers became much less common. Conflicts were resolved by treaty, often through sale or exchange of territory between the federal government and specific tribes. The Indian Removal Act of 1830 authorized the US government to enforce the Indian removal east of the Mississippi River to the other side of the sparsely populated American frontier. The policy of removal was eventually refined to relocate Indian tribes to specially designated and federally protected reservations.

*The Buffalo Soldiers were not founded until 36 years AFTER the Indian Removal Act and at least 160 years after whites started the Indian wars. Indians were already on reservations at that time. So deal with the truth.  Whites stole the land.*

Indian Removal Act - Wikipedia

Buffalo Soldier - Wikipedia

American Indian Wars - Wikipedia


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> The *Indian Removal Act* was signed by President Andrew Jackson on May 28, 1830...


The Hoops You Won't Leap Through
To Deny Your Responsibility

Blacks Traded And Owned Slaves Here Too
Buffalo Soldiers Slaughtered The Natives

*You're On Stolen Native Land*

Give Your's Back


----------



## Unkotare

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone declares their hatred or disdain for you based on your so-called 'race,' you don't consider that racism?
> 
> 
> 
> Point out the words "hatred" or "disdain" in Webster's definition of racist or racism.
> 
> Please and thanks.
Click to expand...



I’m not going to teach you English for free.


----------



## Gracie

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only voice of reason on this board who is black. Winterborn. Then again...the dregs probably call him an Uncle Tom too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you think I am the voice of reason.   But I am not black.  My avatar is actually me.
Click to expand...

I thought you were black. Avie looks black. Handsome black, I might add. Regardless...you are still the voice of reason. Black, white, green, blue. Doesn't matter.


----------



## WinterBorn

Gracie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only voice of reason on this board who is black. Winterborn. Then again...the dregs probably call him an Uncle Tom too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you think I am the voice of reason.   But I am not black.  My avatar is actually me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were black. Avie looks black. Handsome black, I might add. Regardless...you are still the voice of reason. Black, white, green, blue. Doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Thank you.   But I am VERY white.  I did one of those DNA thingies, and I have no color at all.

I am well hung, but can't dance.  So there is that too.


----------



## sparky

Such vitirol in these '_racist_' threads .   Why live in the past? 

The human race has a long history of oppression , to which race was merely used as a superficial excuse.

What's done is done, if one wants to acknowledge race relations do so in _present_ times, _present _day realities

For example, what went down 50 years ago was _institutionalised_ by a generation of lovely governance.  

That i _would_ consider debatable

~S~


----------



## Darkwind

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone declares their hatred or disdain for you based on your so-called 'race,' you don't consider that racism?
Click to expand...

Well, no.  I would consider it prejudice.

Racism is a belief -- Please note the word believe -- that a race of people is inferior to your own.  When you act upon your belief, i.e., prevent someone from doing something or speak out against someone because of their race, you are exhibiting prejudice.


----------



## WinterBorn

sparky said:


> Such vitirol in these '_racist_' threads .   Why live in the past?
> 
> The human race has a long history of oppression , to which race was merely used as a superficial excuse.
> 
> What's done is done, if one wants to acknowledge race relations do so in _present_ times, _present _day realities
> 
> For example, what went down 50 years ago was _institutionalised_ by a generation of lovely governance.
> 
> That i _would_ consider debatable
> 
> ~S~



Its easy to say "It was a long time ago.  Get over it." when it wasn't your father or grandfather who was lynched.


----------



## MarcATL

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out the words "hatred" or "disdain" in Webster's definition of racist or racism.
> 
> Please and thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not going to teach you English for free.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought.


----------



## MarcATL

sparky said:


> Such vitirol in these '_racist_' threads .   Why live in the past?
> 
> The human race has a long history of oppression , to which race was merely used as a superficial excuse.
> 
> What's done is done, if one wants to acknowledge race relations do so in _present_ times, _present _day realities
> 
> For example, what went down 50 years ago was _institutionalised_ by a generation of lovely governance.
> 
> That i _would_ consider debatable
> 
> ~S~


Skipping the repairs, only wanting to jump to when things are suddenly all-good.

It doesn't work that way.

The law doesn't work that way, why do you think this should?

That's not how any of this works.


----------



## MarcATL

I'm going to give the poster going by the moniker Unkotare a *FREE *English lesson...

*Definition of racism*

: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
: a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles: *a political or social system founded on racism*
: racial prejudice or discrimination
*Source:* Definition of RACIST

BTW folks, do a Google of his name, and you'll discover what this poster is all about.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites face all of the exact same things from us as we have faced from whites, then come talk to me about black racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck the white farmers of S. Africa. They deserve what they get and 10x more after what they did to Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the farmers today do to black Africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
Click to expand...

Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.


----------



## Asclepias

karpenter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't Expect _Him_ To Give _His_ Back
> Don't Expect Any Of _Them_ To
> 
> "Give Something Back"
> Is All About The Hands-Out _Take_
> It's Their Cultcha,
> As Obama Would Say:
> It's In Their _DNA_...
> 
> HA-HAAA !!
Click to expand...

Who am I going to give it back to? I'm certainly not giving it to some recessive. Whites killed off the people that originally owned my land.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Indian Removal Act* was signed by President Andrew Jackson on May 28, 1830...
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoops You Won't Leap Through
> To Deny Your Responsibility
> 
> Blacks Traded And Owned Slaves Here Too
> Buffalo Soldiers Slaughtered The Natives
> 
> *You're On Stolen Native Land*
> 
> Give Your's Back
Click to expand...


Sorry but that's what you are doing. Nice try.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> Such vitirol in these '_racist_' threads .   Why live in the past?
> 
> The human race has a long history of oppression , to which race was merely used as a superficial excuse.
> 
> What's done is done, if one wants to acknowledge race relations do so in _present_ times, _present _day realities
> 
> For example, what went down 50 years ago was _institutionalised_ by a generation of lovely governance.
> 
> That i _would_ consider debatable
> 
> ~S~



Because no one is living in the past! When will whites like yourself get that through your thick skulls? You cannot on one had talk about the past in reference to our nations founding and our philosophy then tell blacks to not talk about the past because it makes whites look bad.  Your argument is crap. You seem like a nice person, but your argument is crap.

And please stop using the excuse of how the human race has a long history of oppression then try talking about how people are living in the past.


----------



## Unkotare

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out the words "hatred" or "disdain" in Webster's definition of racist or racism.
> 
> Please and thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not going to teach you English for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought.
Click to expand...




I’m glad you didn’t think I’d teach you for free.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to the white farmers of South Africa.
> 
> Where blacks are doing things like crucifying and raping toddlers in front of their parents.
> Drowning 12 year olds in boiling water, then burning them alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the white farmers of S. Africa. They deserve what they get and 10x more after what they did to Black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did the farmers today do to black Africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
Click to expand...

I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the white farmers of S. Africa. They deserve what they get and 10x more after what they did to Black Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> What did the farmers today do to black Africans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
Click to expand...

I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.  

Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the farmers today do to black Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
Click to expand...

Then they obviously have no claim on any land if they are gone.  They no longer exist, nor does their claim to anything, land or otherwise.
You are entitled to say anything you want, BTW.


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they obviously have no claim on any land if they are gone.  They no longer exist, nor does their claim to anything, land or otherwise.
> You are entitled to say anything you want, BTW.
Click to expand...

Thats correct. If no one has claim to the land I currently own then I get to keep it. 
You should read before you knee jerk respond to my posts.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they obviously have no claim on any land if they are gone.  They no longer exist, nor does their claim to anything, land or otherwise.
> You are entitled to say anything you want, BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. If no one has claim to the land I currently own then I get to keep it.
> You should read before you knee jerk respond to my posts.
Click to expand...

Get a grip, *xxxxxx * If anyone is a racist, or exhibits knee-jerk responses to others, it's you.  But what the hell, you wallow in your black-ness.  Go for it, brutha.

gallantwarrior 
*
Do not bypass the filter and use racial slurs.*


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they obviously have no claim on any land if they are gone.  They no longer exist, nor does their claim to anything, land or otherwise.
> You are entitled to say anything you want, BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. If no one has claim to the land I currently own then I get to keep it.
> You should read before you knee jerk respond to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a grip, niggah!  If anyone is a racist, or exhibits knee-jerk responses to others, it's you.  But what the hell, you wallow in your black-ness.  Go for it, brutha.
Click to expand...

Look honky. Dont be mad your race is the most violent to ever walk the planet.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only voice of reason on this board who is black. Winterborn. Then again...the dregs probably call him an Uncle Tom too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you think I am the voice of reason.   But I am not black.  My avatar is actually me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were black. Avie looks black. Handsome black, I might add. Regardless...you are still the voice of reason. Black, white, green, blue. Doesn't matter.
Click to expand...

Damn Gracie. You need your eyes checked. His Avie doesnt look Black.


----------



## sparky

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they obviously have no claim on any land if they are gone.  They no longer exist, nor does their claim to anything, land or otherwise.
> You are entitled to say anything you want, BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. If no one has claim to the land I currently own then I get to keep it.
> You should read before you knee jerk respond to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a grip, niggah!  If anyone is a racist, or exhibits knee-jerk responses to others, it's you.  But what the hell, you wallow in your black-ness.  Go for it, brutha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look honky. Dont be mad your race is the most violent to ever walk the planet.
Click to expand...



Well that's the thing Asclepias, we're not mad about it......_no no_.....we're _proud_ of it

And it really doesn't have _all that much to do_ with race or religion , we've been equal opportunity oppressors all along 

Please _don't_ take it personally , fwiw i can crush beer cans _flat _against my head for your & IM2's amusment....

~S~


----------



## PredFan

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.



Who gives a fuck what you believe? What you personally want to believe has no bearing on facts. The fact is that American blacks are some of the most racist people alive.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the farmers today do to black Africans?
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
Click to expand...

But you also said whites shouldnt be in africa. If people that owned the land dont exist, it doesnt matter.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupy land stolen from their ancestors and refuse to give it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you also said whites shouldnt be in africa. If people that owned the land dont exist, it doesnt matter.
Click to expand...

Their descendants exist.  I know thats a hard concept for whites...unless they were in the same position.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you occupy land stolen from the Native Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you also said whites shouldnt be in africa. If people that owned the land dont exist, it doesnt matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their descendants exist.  I know thats a hard concept for whites...unless they were in the same position.
Click to expand...

Descendants of native americans exist. Who wants to give up their land here?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they are all dead. Killed off by violent, thieving whites. If you can find any of the Ohlone graves you should hold a seance and find out they would prefer anyone other than a white person live on their land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you also said whites shouldnt be in africa. If people that owned the land dont exist, it doesnt matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their descendants exist.  I know thats a hard concept for whites...unless they were in the same position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Descendants of native americans exist. Who wants to give up their land here?
Click to expand...

You first since your race is to blame.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt kill them off. You cant say whites should give blacks back their African land without saying all non Native Americans should give their American land back
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you also said whites shouldnt be in africa. If people that owned the land dont exist, it doesnt matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their descendants exist.  I know thats a hard concept for whites...unless they were in the same position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Descendants of native americans exist. Who wants to give up their land here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first since your race is to blame.
Click to expand...

I am an individual, not responsible for my race


----------



## MizMolly

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.


----------



## IM2

PredFan said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you believe? What you personally want to believe has no bearing on facts. The fact is that American blacks are some of the most racist people alive.
Click to expand...


There are no such facts that exist. Show us the racist laws and policies made by blacks that were done so to exclude whites.


----------



## IM2

sparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you specifically killed them off. I said people in your race did.
> 
> Why cant I say that? I just told you the people that owned my land no longer exist. They were wiped off the face of the planet by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they obviously have no claim on any land if they are gone.  They no longer exist, nor does their claim to anything, land or otherwise.
> You are entitled to say anything you want, BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats correct. If no one has claim to the land I currently own then I get to keep it.
> You should read before you knee jerk respond to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a grip, niggah!  If anyone is a racist, or exhibits knee-jerk responses to others, it's you.  But what the hell, you wallow in your black-ness.  Go for it, brutha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look honky. Dont be mad your race is the most violent to ever walk the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's the thing Asclepias, we're not mad about it......_no no_.....we're _proud_ of it
> 
> And it really doesn't have _all that much to do_ with race or religion , we've been equal opportunity oppressors all along
> 
> Please _don't_ take it personally , fwiw i can crush beer cans _flat _against my head for your & IM2's amusment....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


I know whites have to try rationalizing things so they don't have to feel the real pain they created, but we have not been equal opportunity oppressors. For example you whites here easily throw around the term slavery. But there is slavery, then there is CHATTEL SLAVERY. So then whites here talk about how blacks had slaves in Africa, which they did. But those slaves were not CHATTEL, meaning they were not considered property of their masters. They were not really owned. Most were mandated by law because they had been criminals or captured in war and they could gain freedom. Whites implemented CHATTEL SLAVERY which made blacks their property, owning them for life unless they sold them and if they had children, those children were property of the master. So when Africans were selling prisoners of war or criminals to whites, they did not know they were selling them as CHATTEL. And this is what you whites here do not want to discuss.


----------



## AveryJarhman




----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they obviously have no claim on any land if they are gone.  They no longer exist, nor does their claim to anything, land or otherwise.
> You are entitled to say anything you want, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats correct. If no one has claim to the land I currently own then I get to keep it.
> You should read before you knee jerk respond to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a grip, niggah!  If anyone is a racist, or exhibits knee-jerk responses to others, it's you.  But what the hell, you wallow in your black-ness.  Go for it, brutha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look honky. Dont be mad your race is the most violent to ever walk the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's the thing Asclepias, we're not mad about it......_no no_.....we're _proud_ of it
> 
> And it really doesn't have _all that much to do_ with race or religion , we've been equal opportunity oppressors all along
> 
> Please _don't_ take it personally , fwiw i can crush beer cans _flat _against my head for your & IM2's amusment....
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know whites have to try rationalizing things so they don't have to feel the real pain they created, but we have not been equal opportunity oppressors. For example you whites here easily throw around the term slavery. But there is slavery, then there is CHATTEL SLAVERY. So then whites here talk about how blacks had slaves in Africa, which they did. But those slaves were not CHATTEL, meaning they were not considered property of their masters. They were not really owned. Most were mandated by law because they had been criminals or captured in war and they could gain freedom. Whites implemented CHATTEL SLAVERY which made blacks their property, owning them for life unless they sold them and if they had children, those children were property of the master. So when Africans were selling prisoners of war or criminals to whites, they did not know they were selling them as CHATTEL. And this is what you whites here do not want to discuss.
Click to expand...

You don't want all blacks lumped together, the good with the bad, yet you like 'to lump all whites, past and present. Why would we feel the pain that we DIDN'T
create? Why is there a need to discuss the sins of the past that we are not responsible for, and you want to blame us for? Egypt is in Africa, Egyptians had slaves, not just chattel slaves. But none of any of that has anything to do with today.


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you believe? What you personally want to believe has no bearing on facts. The fact is that American blacks are some of the most racist people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no such facts that exist. Show us the racist laws and policies made by blacks that were done so to exclude whites.
Click to expand...


Racism isn’t only tied to laws and policies. You are a racist asshole, adding stupid to your problems isn’t helping you.


----------



## AveryJarhman

MizMolly said:


> Egyptians had slaves, not just chattel slaves. But none of any of that has anything to do with today.


*
Africans started slavery - how it REALLY happened* - YouTube


African American Lives 2 . Profiles . Tom Joyner | PBS


----------



## LOIE

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
Click to expand...

Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.


----------



## Unkotare

Most clownish white-guilt victim EVER ^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## MizMolly

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
Click to expand...

I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?


----------



## MarcATL

Unkotare said:


> I’m glad you didn’t think I’d teach you for free.


You chose your username based on your proclivities...right?


----------



## MarcATL

MizMolly said:


> Why do you not consider it *racism *if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.


Post the definition of racism Molly, see if it means what you think it means.


----------



## Correll

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
Click to expand...


Nothing in the definition of the word, supports your view.


What you did there was give reasons to justify and excuse black racism, not explain why it can't exist.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it *racism *if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the definition of racism Molly, see if it means what you think it means.
Click to expand...


It has been posted in this thread, and Molly is completely correct.


----------



## MarcATL

Delores Paulk said:


> *Because I believe* racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.


It's not just a belief, it's the actual definition.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> It has been posted in this thread, and Molly is completely correct.


Go ahead and post it.

And show me where it states hostility in the definition of racism.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been posted in this thread, and Molly is completely correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and post it.
> 
> And show me where it states hostility in the definition of racism.
Click to expand...




Molly was referring to something the other poster said in the op, about experiencing hostility from a black person, BASED ON RACE.

bolding added.

"While I* as a white person *have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated* for who I am*, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me."


Hostility based on race, certainly fits the definition.


racism definition - Google Search


"prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."


----------



## Unkotare

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad you didn’t think I’d teach you for free.
> 
> 
> 
> You chose your username based on your proclivities...right?
Click to expand...



No


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> Molly was referring to something the other poster said in the op, about experiencing hostility from a black person, BASED ON RACE.
> 
> bolding added.
> 
> "While I* as a white person *have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated* for who I am*, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me."
> 
> 
> Hostility based on race, certainly fits the definition.
> 
> 
> racism definition - Google Search
> 
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."


So you're the Molly Whisperer now?

LoL!! Good catch.


----------



## Godboy

MarcATL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because I believe* racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a belief, it's the actual definition.
Click to expand...

Lets see if "power" has anything to do with the definition of racism.

racism | Definition of racism in English by Oxford Dictionaries

Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.


Definition of RACISM

*Definition of racism*
: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race


racism - Dictionary Definition

racism

1 - t*he prejudice that members of one race are intrinsically superior to members of other races



the definition of racism

racism
[rey-siz-uh m]
See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
noun
*


*

a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine culturalor individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right todominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
*


Nope, not one mention of "power". Every single legitimate dictionary says youre wrong. Why are you people so uneducated and ignorant about such a common word in the english language? Read some fucking books for christ sake.


----------



## MarcATL

Godboy said:


> Lets see if "power" has anything to do with the definition of racism.
> 
> racism | Definition of racism in English by Oxford Dictionaries
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> *Definition of racism*
> : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 
> racism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> racism
> 
> 1 - t*he prejudice that members of one race are intrinsically superior to members of other races
> 
> 
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> racism
> [rey-siz-uh m]
> See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
> noun
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine culturalor individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right todominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> *
> 
> 
> Nope, not one mention of "power". Every single legitimate dictionary says youre wrong. Why are you people so uneducated and ignorant about such a common word in the english language? Read some fucking books for christ sake.


Only *SYSTEMS *have the *POWER *to do this moron.

racism: a political or social system founded on racism


----------



## Yarddog

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
Click to expand...



Racism can occur in a country yes, and that is in a larger sense. But racism can also occur in a group of 10 people as long as those 10 people can control the environment and power for someone who is an outsider.  
There are different forms of racism but it all starts and ends inside us. 
So if for example you may see the US as being a racist white male dominated place and inhospitable for others, Suppose then that you found one of the WORST examples among those racist whites and shipped him off to live in Hong Kong where he was surrounded by Chinese. He was the only white guy for 20 miles..... would he then cease to be a racist?    No, I don't believe so. If he was truly a racist, moving him to a place where he no longer enjoyed whatever power he had as part of the majority, wouldn't make a difference. He would still be a racist, he would still be who he was.  Same goes for anyone else


----------



## miketx

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


Then you are a fool. All races have racism.


----------



## MizMolly

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it *racism *if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the definition of racism Molly, see if it means what you think it means.
Click to expand...

Yall seem to post multiple definitions of the word, but quite often say that feeling superior to other races is the definition


----------



## Godboy

MarcATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if "power" has anything to do with the definition of racism.
> 
> racism | Definition of racism in English by Oxford Dictionaries
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> *Definition of racism*
> : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 
> racism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> racism
> 
> 1 - t*he prejudice that members of one race are intrinsically superior to members of other races
> 
> 
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> racism
> [rey-siz-uh m]
> See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
> noun
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine culturalor individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right todominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> *
> 
> 
> Nope, not one mention of "power". Every single legitimate dictionary says youre wrong. Why are you people so uneducated and ignorant about such a common word in the english language? Read some fucking books for christ sake.
> 
> 
> 
> Only *SYSTEMS *have the *POWER *to do this moron.
> 
> racism: a political or social system founded on racism
Click to expand...


Not one mention of the word "power" anywhere. 

The US isnt an example of that. Certainly not today. The only government systems that are racist today, are the ones in Africa (to the surprise of absolutely no one). Quit blaming white people for the crimes of black people.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
Click to expand...

Racist and racism are two different things.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist and racism are two different things.
Click to expand...

Are you saying one is acceptable but not the other? How would you consider one not associated with the other?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist and racism are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying one is acceptable but not the other? How would you consider one not associated with the other?
Click to expand...

I didnt say they were not associated. I said they were different and I could give two shits about someone being racist unless they are in a position to practice racism.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist and racism are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying one is acceptable but not the other? How would you consider one not associated with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they were not associated. I said they were different and I could give two shits about someone being racist unless they are in a position to practice racism.
Click to expand...

Whether they are different or not is irrelevant to my posts.


----------



## IM2

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you believe? What you personally want to believe has no bearing on facts. The fact is that American blacks are some of the most racist people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no such facts that exist. Show us the racist laws and policies made by blacks that were done so to exclude whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism isn’t only tied to laws and policies. You are a racist asshole, adding stupid to your problems isn’t helping you.
Click to expand...


Actually it is. Laws and policies thar deny people rights a far more dfficult to ignore than being called names. And calling me a racist without providing evidence of my racism only shows that you suffer from white fragility.


----------



## IM2

Pathetic.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if "power" has anything to do with the definition of racism.
> 
> racism | Definition of racism in English by Oxford Dictionaries
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> 
> Definition of RACISM
> 
> *Definition of racism*
> : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 
> racism - Dictionary Definition
> 
> racism
> 
> 1 - t*he prejudice that members of one race are intrinsically superior to members of other races
> 
> 
> 
> the definition of racism
> 
> racism
> [rey-siz-uh m]
> See more synonyms on Thesaurus.com
> noun
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine culturalor individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right todominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.
> *
> 
> 
> Nope, not one mention of "power". Every single legitimate dictionary says youre wrong. Why are you people so uneducated and ignorant about such a common word in the english language? Read some fucking books for christ sake.
> 
> 
> 
> Only *SYSTEMS *have the *POWER *to do this moron.
> 
> racism: a political or social system founded on racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one mention of the word "power" anywhere.
> 
> The US isnt an example of that. Certainly not today. The only government systems that are racist today, are the ones in Africa (to the surprise of absolutely no one). Quit blaming white people for the crimes of black people.
Click to expand...


So white racism ended in the US. When did that happen?  You say Africans are the only racists. You need to get brain surgery.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool. All races have racism.
Click to expand...


Amnesia can be cured.


----------



## LOIE

MizMolly said:


> I do not have any power yet get called racist.





MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever called you a racist. I make a habit of not calling individuals racists, (or any other names) since I believe there are some good people within this country even though it was built on a system of racism.

It's good you don't consider yourself superior to anyone. Remember the song in the musical "Oklahoma?" The lady sings, "I won't say I'm better than anybody else, but I'll be danged if I ain't just as good."  I've always liked that.

It's the folks who have such power that are hardest to get to and they continue to use that power to divide us along racial lines.

We know that native American land was stolen by white intruders. What happened to the land centuries after that doesn't change that fact. 

I'm thinking that perhaps the overlooked part of the definition is in the word "inherent," which means a permanent attribute or stuck in something so firmly that it cannot be separated."  That would mean to believers in racism, that no matter what the superior race does, nothing would change their superiority over other races - not aggression, greed, murder, stealing, cheating, immorality - nothing. Since the supposed superiority is inherent, they can do no wrong. That's a bit scary to me. 

I don't see myself as making excuses for posters who post that blacks are superior to whites. I see myself thinking that blacks in this country have been historically treated like animals and have endured things that no human being should have to endure, yet survived, rose up and fought for their freedoms against insurmountable odds. (Like Maya Angelou's poem). I see that as tremendous strength and endurance and often wonder if the tables had been turned, if the white race would have survived.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool. All races have racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amnesia can be cured.
Click to expand...

Black crime can too.


----------



## MizMolly

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I've ever called you a racist. I make a habit of not calling individuals racists, (or any other names) since I believe there are some good people within this country even though it was built on a system of racism.
> 
> It's good you don't consider yourself superior to anyone. Remember the song in the musical "Oklahoma?" The lady sings, "I won't say I'm better than anybody else, but I'll be danged if I ain't just as good."  I've always liked that.
> 
> It's the folks who have such power that are hardest to get to and they continue to use that power to divide us along racial lines.
> 
> We know that native American land was stolen by white intruders. What happened to the land centuries after that doesn't change that fact.
> 
> I'm thinking that perhaps the overlooked part of the definition is in the word "inherent," which means a permanent attribute or stuck in something so firmly that it cannot be separated."  That would mean to believers in racism, that no matter what the superior race does, nothing would change their superiority over other races - not aggression, greed, murder, stealing, cheating, immorality - nothing. Since the supposed superiority is inherent, they can do no wrong. That's a bit scary to me.
> 
> I don't see myself as making excuses for posters who post that blacks are superior to whites. I see myself thinking that blacks in this country have been historically treated like animals and have endured things that no human being should have to endure, yet survived, rose up and fought for their freedoms against insurmountable odds. (Like Maya Angelou's poem). I see that as tremendous strength and endurance and often wonder if the tables had been turned, if the white race would have survived.
Click to expand...

No, you have never called me racist, I wasnt referring to you. Yes, blacks were treated horribly. The problem is the blacks blaming people today for the past. Quite often it is YOU WHITES, as if we are one.


----------



## MizMolly

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you not consider it racism if a black person is hostile toward you? There have been posts from a black poster admitting he felt blacks to be superior to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I've ever called you a racist. I make a habit of not calling individuals racists, (or any other names) since I believe there are some good people within this country even though it was built on a system of racism.
> 
> It's good you don't consider yourself superior to anyone. Remember the song in the musical "Oklahoma?" The lady sings, "I won't say I'm better than anybody else, but I'll be danged if I ain't just as good."  I've always liked that.
> 
> It's the folks who have such power that are hardest to get to and they continue to use that power to divide us along racial lines.
> 
> We know that native American land was stolen by white intruders. What happened to the land centuries after that doesn't change that fact.
> 
> I'm thinking that perhaps the overlooked part of the definition is in the word "inherent," which means a permanent attribute or stuck in something so firmly that it cannot be separated."  That would mean to believers in racism, that no matter what the superior race does, nothing would change their superiority over other races - not aggression, greed, murder, stealing, cheating, immorality - nothing. Since the supposed superiority is inherent, they can do no wrong. That's a bit scary to me.
> 
> I don't see myself as making excuses for posters who post that blacks are superior to whites. I see myself thinking that blacks in this country have been historically treated like animals and have endured things that no human being should have to endure, yet survived, rose up and fought for their freedoms against insurmountable odds. (Like Maya Angelou's poem). I see that as tremendous strength and endurance and often wonder if the tables had been turned, if the white race would have survived.
Click to expand...

I dont know why you wonder if the white race would have survived.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool. All races have racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amnesia can be cured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black crime can too.
Click to expand...


And since black crime is lower than white crime what's your point son?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I believe racism to be related to power, not just attitude or action. Power to create an environment where some lives are valued over others..power to pass laws that value some lives over others..power to deny housing, education, protection, to some while giving it to others..power to create the myth of race in the first place in order to ensure that you and only you can have and keep land in a country stolen from some and built up by others.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist and racism are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying one is acceptable but not the other? How would you consider one not associated with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they were not associated. I said they were different and I could give two shits about someone being racist unless they are in a position to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether they are different or not is irrelevant to my posts.
Click to expand...

Your post wasnt relevant to my comment. I sad racist and racism is two different things and you came out of left field asking about acceptance.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly was referring to something the other poster said in the op, about experiencing hostility from a black person, BASED ON RACE.
> 
> bolding added.
> 
> "While I* as a white person *have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated* for who I am*, I do not consider that experiencing racism. When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me."
> 
> 
> Hostility based on race, certainly fits the definition.
> 
> 
> racism definition - Google Search
> 
> 
> "prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the Molly Whisperer now?
> 
> LoL!! Good catch.
Click to expand...


One of my many pet peeves is how quick so many are to cut down posts to the most recent.


Quite often this leads to important context being lost.


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you believe? What you personally want to believe has no bearing on facts. The fact is that American blacks are some of the most racist people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no such facts that exist. Show us the racist laws and policies made by blacks that were done so to exclude whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism isn’t only tied to laws and policies. You are a racist asshole, adding stupid to your problems isn’t helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is. Laws and policies thar deny people rights a far more dfficult to ignore than being called names. And calling me a racist without providing evidence of my racism only shows that you suffer from white fragility.
Click to expand...


No, it's not and just because you insist it is doesn't make it true. The definition of racism proves that YOU are racist. You cannot change the definition to suit you.


----------



## Taz

Delores Paulk said:


> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.


Nobody is crossing descendants of slave owners EVERY DAY. You should research of few people that would actually be. The vast majority of white people in North America had nothing to do with slavery and way more people fought against slavery, or were just plain against slavery even if they didn't fight. 

We shouldn't let anyone get away with being a racist.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have any power yet get called racist. I do not consider myself superior to anyone. A black poster says blacks are superior to whites and you make excuses for this. Shame on you. Most whites in this country do not have the authority or power to make the rules and laws. Blacks have land that they bought, is it not stolen land, or only the land that whites bought?
> 
> 
> 
> Racist and racism are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying one is acceptable but not the other? How would you consider one not associated with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they were not associated. I said they were different and I could give two shits about someone being racist unless they are in a position to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether they are different or not is irrelevant to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post wasnt relevant to my comment. I sad racist and racism is two different things and you came out of left field asking about acceptance.
Click to expand...

What was your point in responding with a comment that was irrelevant?


----------



## miketx

Chicago. Home of the black plague.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist and racism are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying one is acceptable but not the other? How would you consider one not associated with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say they were not associated. I said they were different and I could give two shits about someone being racist unless they are in a position to practice racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether they are different or not is irrelevant to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post wasnt relevant to my comment. I sad racist and racism is two different things and you came out of left field asking about acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was your point in responding with a comment that was irrelevant?
Click to expand...

To show you how silly you sounded with your irrelevant reply to my comment.


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> Chicago. Home of the black plague.



Chicago is majority white.


----------



## IM2

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read many posts about what people are calling Black racism. I found this definition of racism: “a belief that race is the primary determinate of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.”
> 
> I realize that pointing out the existence of racism and the need to discuss it stirs up sensitivities on both sides.  I also realize the need to admit that the white race in this country has historically seen itself as superior to other races, particularly the black race. If you watch the documentary, “Race, the Power of an Illusion,” you will learn that our “founding fathers” intentionally created the myth of white superiority to gain and keep control of property and lands.
> 
> While I as a white person have experienced the ugliness of being hated and mistreated for who I am, I do not consider that experiencing racism.  When a black person is hostile towards me, I do not view it as racism against me.  I do not like it.  I do not run from it.  I deal with it as best I can.  But I do not consider it racism.
> 
> I do consider this. African Americans who are descendants of slaves, cross paths with descendants of slave owners every day.  Descendants of the people who bought and sold their ancestors.  Descendants of the people who raped, whipped and murdered their ancestors.  Descendants of the very ones who owned their ancestors, and treated them like animals, considering them 3/5 human.  And now these descendants are their teachers, their employers, their merchants, their neighbors and their co-workers.
> 
> And many still carry ingrained attitudes of superiority with them, consciously or unconsciously.  And these attitudes are conveyed in many subtle, unspoken terms.
> 
> I believe that the biggest difficulty in race relations lies in the inability of white people to listen to black people.  I mean really listen.  Without criticizing. Without defending.  Without interfering.  Without interjecting our values, our opinions, and our view point.  I believe that most of us white people still see life from the view of the oppressor.  And from that standpoint, we will never fully understand the views, actions and reactions of the oppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you believe? What you personally want to believe has no bearing on facts. The fact is that American blacks are some of the most racist people alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no such facts that exist. Show us the racist laws and policies made by blacks that were done so to exclude whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism isn’t only tied to laws and policies. You are a racist asshole, adding stupid to your problems isn’t helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is. Laws and policies thar deny people rights a far more dfficult to ignore than being called names. And calling me a racist without providing evidence of my racism only shows that you suffer from white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not and just because you insist it is doesn't make it true. The definition of racism proves that YOU are racist. You cannot change the definition to suit you.
Click to expand...


Yes it is and it's not because I insist it. The definition of racism roves I am not a racist. Just because you insist it is doesn't make it true.


----------



## IM2

*For White People Who Pretend Not to Understand What Racism Is or How It Works: Here’s a Refresher Course*



Monique Judge

*Merriam-Webster defines racism** as follows:

1: a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race

2a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles

b : a political or social system founded on racism

3: racial **prejudice** or discrimination*

*There are different types of racism, including institutionalized racism, internalized racism and individual racism.

Institutionalized racism is the foundation that this country was built on and is still in place today. It is the reason we need things like affirmative action. Systems were put in place that keep marginalized groups from having the same opportunities and advantages as white people. Don’t bother denying it; you know it’s true. 

Internalized racism is when someone—say, a black person—believes all the negative things that white people say about black people. They internalize it and turn it outward onto other black people. Think Pill Bill Cosby telling young black men to pull their pants up or telling Eddie Murphy not to cuss in his comedy sets. Think Stacey Dash calling Rep. Maxine Waters a buffoon and going on Fox News decrying her own people. Think Kanye West saying that slavery was a choice. All of these are good examples of internalized racism. 

Individual racism is one person committing acts of racism against another—whether they be microaggressions or outright attacks against another person because of his or her race. 

The thing that ties all of these together is the idea that one race (in this case, white people) is better than another race (black people, for this example). 

There is an inherent power system built into racism. In this country, white people have held a privilege and station in society where they control everything—courts, businesses, banks and all other parts of everyday life. This country was made for them and they reap the benefits of racism—both institutional and individual.*

https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-pretend-to-not-understand-what-rac-1826427170


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> *For White People Who Pretend Not to Understand What Racism Is or How It Works: Here’s a Refresher Course*
> 
> 
> 
> Monique Judge
> 
> *Merriam-Webster defines racism** as follows:
> 
> 1: a belief that **race** is the primary **determinant** of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> 2a : a doctrine or political program based on the assumption of racism and designed to execute its principles
> 
> b : a political or social system founded on racism
> 
> 3: racial **prejudice** or discrimination*
> 
> *There are different types of racism, including institutionalized racism, internalized racism and individual racism.
> 
> Institutionalized racism is the foundation that this country was built on and is still in place today. It is the reason we need things like affirmative action. Systems were put in place that keep marginalized groups from having the same opportunities and advantages as white people. Don’t bother denying it; you know it’s true.
> 
> Internalized racism is when someone—say, a black person—believes all the negative things that white people say about black people. They internalize it and turn it outward onto other black people. Think Pill Bill Cosby telling young black men to pull their pants up or telling Eddie Murphy not to cuss in his comedy sets. Think Stacey Dash calling Rep. Maxine Waters a buffoon and going on Fox News decrying her own people. Think Kanye West saying that slavery was a choice. All of these are good examples of internalized racism.
> 
> Individual racism is one person committing acts of racism against another—whether they be microaggressions or outright attacks against another person because of his or her race.
> 
> The thing that ties all of these together is the idea that one race (in this case, white people) is better than another race (black people, for this example).
> 
> There is an inherent power system built into racism. In this country, white people have held a privilege and station in society where they control everything—courts, businesses, banks and all other parts of everyday life. This country was made for them and they reap the benefits of racism—both institutional and individual.*
> 
> https://www.theroot.com/for-white-people-who-pretend-to-not-understand-what-rac-1826427170


you call white poster here racist who are none of the above.


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you believe? What you personally want to believe has no bearing on facts. The fact is that American blacks are some of the most racist people alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no such facts that exist. Show us the racist laws and policies made by blacks that were done so to exclude whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism isn’t only tied to laws and policies. You are a racist asshole, adding stupid to your problems isn’t helping you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is. Laws and policies thar deny people rights a far more dfficult to ignore than being called names. And calling me a racist without providing evidence of my racism only shows that you suffer from white fragility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not and just because you insist it is doesn't make it true. The definition of racism proves that YOU are racist. You cannot change the definition to suit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is and it's not because I insist it. The definition of racism roves I am not a racist. Just because you insist it is doesn't make it true.
Click to expand...


That’s just ignorant. How can I have a discussion with someone who is so ignorant? I just can’t. Dismissed.


----------

